# Erfahrungsberichte von Betatestern



## lollercoaster (19. August 2008)

Tag,
DIE NDA IST GEFALLEN. Nun würde ich  gerne erfahren was die Betatester so von dem Spiel halten, dass sie da so lange getestet haben. Deshalb würde ich euch bitten am Anfang eures Posts eine Bewertung zu schreiben ( Beispiel: Das Spiel bekommt von mir 7 von 10 Punkte) und danach einfach eine Begründung (postitive und negative Aspekte des Spieles) aufzulisten und was euch besonders gefallen hat oder garnicht.
-Bilder und Videos und auch Verweise auf gute Berichte aus anderen Foren sind gerne gesehen.


Mfg lollercoaster 


PS: bitte nicht zu sehr vom Thema abweichen, damit das ganze ein bisschen übersichtlicher wird. Danke vorab.
" Für Fragen an von nicht Betatester an Betatester gibt es inzwischen einen eigenen Thread, siehe hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=55905 "


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Finde ich sehr sinnvoll so einen Thread aufzumachen...so sparen wir uns vielleicht das öffnen mehrerer Paralellposts, was die Diskussionen erschweren würde.

*Beidedaumenhoch* für die Idee von lollercoaster...und Betafeedback bitte hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für Fragen an von nicht Betatester an Betatester gibt es inzwischen einen eigenen Thread, siehe hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=55905


----------



## Lari (19. August 2008)

*Platzhalter wegkram*
Erstmal kurz zu mir, damit ihr wisst, was für ein Spieler die nachfolgenden Eindrücke gesammelt hat:
23 Jahre jung, seit 14 im Internet unterwegs, sei es CS, Diablo2 oder die darauffolgenden MMOs wie RubiesofEventide, WoW, GW, Vanguard, EQ2, diverse F2P etc. Ich spiele die Beta nun mehr als ein Jahr, hab fast alle Höhen und Tiefen miterlebt. Fokus war in fast allen Phasen der Beta ein Zelot.
Ich werde auch beim Release weiterspielen, weil mir das Spiel einfach Spaß macht. Ich bin auch in einer der größeren deutschen Gilden, LoD sollte ja mittlerweile der Community hier ein Begriff sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin ein Vielspieler, der auch ehrgeizig seine Ziele verfolgen kann ("PowerGaming") oder doch einfach mal alles etwas schleifen lässt und ruhiger angeht.
Deswegen hab ich auch den Spitznamen Egofucker Vorleveler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun aber zum eigentlichen Feedback...

*Zelot:*
Ich sehe den Zeloten von vornherein als einen Heiler. Sie werden zwar als Heilhybriden angepriesen, aber ich versuch doch einen vollwertigen Heiler zu spielen. Die Mastery-Trees bieten leider im Falle von Zeloten recht wenig Spezialisierung auf Heilung oder Schaden, sondern eher auf direkten Schaden/Heilung, flächendeckende Heilung/Schaden und Heilung/Schaden über Zeit.
Durch die Wahl des Equips (Willenskraft für Heilung, Intelligenz für Schaden) kann man sich dann aber doch noch recht gut spezialisieren. Ich kann nur dazu raten, sich zwei "Sets" zusammenzustellen, um je nach Situation besser Schaden oder bessere Heilung parat zu haben. Dies gilt auch für andere Heiler (Melee Heiler ersetzen bitte Intelligenz durch Stärke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Im PvE merkt man dem Zeloten an, dass er als Heiler natürlich weniger Schaden macht, wesentlich weniger Schaden, als ein reiner DD. Das ist aber auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Als reiner Heiler ist man gern bei PQs oder in Warbands (Schlachtgruppen) gesehen, wenn man gut spielt macht man sich auch einen Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im RvR sollten die meisten Zeloten natürlich heilen, wobei der Zelot auch ein paar äußerst gemeine Fähigkeiten besitzt, die hohen Schaden machen, wenn viele Gegner auf einem Fleck stehen.
Ich werde den Zeloten auch nach Release spielen, da mir die Klasse so gefällt, wie sie ist.

*PvE:*
Obwohl W.A.R. ein RvR Spiel sein soll und eigentlich auch ist, kommt das PvE nicht zu kurz. Es gibt die Public Quests, die jedes Mal eine kleine Geschichte darstellen. Selten wird man eine PQ finden, die vom Hintergrund schonmal irgendwann früher vorkam. Es mag sein, dass im ersten Schritt zwar fast immer zwischen 20 - 175 MoBs getötet werden müssen, trotzdem würde ich es nicht als Grind bezeichnen. Das ist einfach notwendig, da mit höherem Level auch mehr AE-Schaden gemacht wird. Wenn man sehr gut spielt innerhalb einer Gruppe, dann tötet man schneller als der Respawn hinterher kommt.
Ab dem zweiten Step gilt es in der Regel Champion Mobs zu töten und im dritten Step einen oder mehrere Heros + Champion Adds. Und es gibt natürlich noch Public Quests mit mehr als drei Steps. Als Beispiel eine PQ, die ich zu den besten bisher zähle:
Greenskin Tier2, Chapter 6 (~Level 14).
Im ersten Step muss man 50 schemenhafte Schreier (Geister) töten, der übliche Anfang einer PQ eben. Diese findet man vor und in einer Höhle, in die man für eine Quest aus dem Chapter 6 rein muss. Beim Durchlaufen der Höhle erkennt man schon einige "brüchige" Stellen und fragt sich, was wohl dahinter ist.
Im zweiten Step bricht eine dieser "brüchigen" Stellen auf, und es stellt sich heraus, dass der "Chef-Geist" ziemlich sauer ist, dass ihr seine Kollegen einfach umbringt. Da ich nicht allzuviel spoilern will, sag ich nur, dass ihr ihn töten müsst, wie ihr das jedoch macht, ist euch überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem man auch ihn besiegt hat bricht ein weitere Abschnitt auf. Es verstecken sich doch tatsächlich Zwerge in diesem Berg und rüsten ihr Lager auf dem Berg auf, um die Grünhäute anzugreifen... Also kämpft man sich durch diverse Zwergengruppen mit Champions und normalen Mobs, zerstört "im Vorbeilaufen" einige Munitionskisten, und sobald man oben angekommen ist, steht man den letzten zwei Bossen gegenüber. Ein Engineer und ein Runepriest, beides Heros. Der Engineer zündet fiesen AE und der Runepriest heilt, wenn man ihn dazu kommen lässt. Wenn die beiden dann auch noch im Staub liegen, hat man die PQ geschafft. Ab Step 2 sind die Steps zeitlich begrenzt. Ich denke, dass man sie im ersten Anlauf nicht schaffen wird, außer man liest sich irgendwelche Guides im Internet durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein anderer Teil des PvEs sind natürlich die normalen Quests. Es ist vom System her nichts großartiges Neues dabei, jedoch zumeist sehr witzig verpackt. Ich erledige die Quests in der Regel bei der Suche nach PQs oder wenn ich wirklich mal allein bin recht zielstrebig. Gott sei Dank gibt es die roten Questmarkierungen auf der Karte, die das Suchen einschränken. Ab und an kommt man um Questtext lesen aber nicht herum. Viel mehr gibt es zu den Quests nicht zu sagen, Standard-Ware.

Die Dungeons sind dann wieder interessant. Es gibt kleinere, die man ab etwa Level 14-15 betreten kann. Die sind wirklich klein, aber können eine Herausforderung darstellen. Bis Level 21 hat man eigentlich immer einen kleinen Dungeon, in den man gehen kann.
Ab Level 21-23 sollte man sich dann mal in den Düsterberg wagen. Dieser offene Dungeon ist der erste große, den man im Spiel findet. Einzige Instanzierung ist je nach Fraktion (Order/Destro) getrennt, und die letzten Bosse sind auf 6 Mann instanziert. Der Düsterberg hat drei Flügel, unterteilt in Level. In jedem Flügel sind drei Public Quests, die genau wie die anderen funktionieren. Um gegen den Boss eines Flügels antreten zu dürfen, muss man Einfluss sammeln. Für den ersten Boss einen Balken voll, für den zweiten Boss/Flügel zwei Balken voll, und für den dritten Boss/Flügel komplett voll. Das artet aber nicht in Grind aus, da man, wenn niemand in der Gruppe stirbt in der Regel 4 mal eine PQ im Flügel spielen muss, um die Anforderung zu erfüllen.
Die Itemisation ist hoffentlich noch nicht ganz final, da im Level 23 Flügel schon Level 30 Items droppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die letzten Bosse bringen Gemeinheiten mit sich, aber wie auch bei der PQ will ich nicht spoilern. Erwartet bitte keine WoW-Raid-Encounter, aber es ist auch nicht 0815.
In die Bastionstreppe hab ich nicht allzuviel reingeschaut, baut sich aber ähnlich auf. Das gleiche gilt für den 40er Dungeon Lost Vale, den ich noch garnicht von innen gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*RvR:*
Das open RvR setzt auf Gruppenspiel. Wer hier gedankenlos oder solo rumläuft wird schnell das Zeitliche segnen. Da bis zu mehrere Hundert Spieler gleichzeitig in einem RvR Gebiet unterwegs sein können sind Gruppen/Warbands Pflicht. Es wird immer zwei große Zergs geben, die sich in der Regel in der Mitte der Karte die Köpfe einschlagen. Gruppen, die abseits des Zergs unterwegs sind, können Schlachtfeldziele einnehmen, oder Druck auf ein Keep ausüben, womit dann wohl auch die Zergs Richtung Keep gezogen werden. Und dann kommt es zum spannendsten Teil des RvRs: Der Burgbelagerung.
Meine längste Belagerung in WAR dauerte 4 Stunden. Es war eines der letzten Keeps vor Altdorf und die Ordnung wollte einfach nicht aufgeben.
Die Ranged DDs schießen von den Zinnen, bzw. versuchen Leute in den Zinnen wegzunuken. Belagerungswaffen schießen auf die Burg, von der Burg, es gibt Ausfälle aus der Burg, um eventuell eine Ramme kaputt zu machen etc. Es macht einfach Spaß, vor allem in den höheren Leveln, wo die Keeps zwei Tore haben und einfach größer sind.
Die Szenarien machen auch Spaß. Mit steigendem Level werden auch sie größer. Auch wenn Capture the Flag, Bombenrun oder King of the Hill an Shooter erinnern machen sie in Warhammer Spaß. Es muss taktisch vorgegangen werden, hirnloses Zergen wird nicht zum Sieg führen.
Ein Problem ist allerdings, dass man sich von überall anmelden kann. Es kann also sein, dass immer mal wieder plötzlich 18 Mann um einen rum despawnen und im Szenario verschwinden. Allerdings passiert das dann ja auch auf der Gegenseite, so geht der Kampf um ein Keep also trotzdem weiter.
Zur Städtebelagerung selbst kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich leider bei keiner mitmachen konnte. Was man aber in Leak-Foren liest hört sich gut an.


Ich hoffe, ich konnte einen kleinen Einblick in Warhammer bieten, so wie ich es sehe.
Werde natürlich weiterhin fleissig fragen beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jasaad (19. August 2008)

Ich halte mir hier auch mal nen Platz frei um später zu Berichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (19. August 2008)

Hier gibt's nun die versprochenen Screenshots, viel Spaß! Bei Fragen: Immer her damit!

Meine Warhammer Betascreenshots

Also, ein paar Worte zu WAR und der Beta. Zunächst: die Screenshots sind allesamt aus zwei verschiedenen Phasen der Beta. Ich bin vor sechs Wochen eingeladen worden und konnte die Zonen bis T2 für alle Rassen anschauen und zocken. Seit ich glaube zwei Wochen ist die Beta nur noch mit Templates spielbar, also man bekommt einen vorgefertigten Charakter auf Rank (Lv.)31, Renown (PvP-Rang) 25, mit dem kann man natürlich T3 und T4 sehen. 

Im Client ist es nicht möglich die Grafikeinstellungen feinzuregulieren, weswegen man auf draw-depth ebenso wenig Einfluss hat wie auf Schatten, AA oder AF. Versteht sich von selbst, dass das in der Retail anders sein wird. 

Zum Spiel: ich habe meinen Gewohnheiten gemäß eigentlich ausschließlich Nahkampfklassen gespielt (Tanks, Hybride und Damage Dealer) in beiden Fraktionen, namentlich: Ironbreaker, Chosen, Witchunter, Witch Elf, Black Orc, Disciple of Khain, Swordmaster und Warrior Priest, ich kann also nur Fragen zu denen wirklich aus erster Hand beantworten, alle anderen Klassen nur vom Mitspielen, wodurch man auch viel mitbekommt, aber eben nicht alles. In die generelle Spielmechanik habe ich sicher inzwischen einen guten Einblick. 

Wer meine Posts bis vor sechs Wochen zufällig verfolgt hat, wird bemerkt haben, dass ich zu jenen gehört habe, die, nach der Ankündigung, dass vier Klassen und vier Städte rausgenommen wurden, das Spiel totgeschrien haben. Ich spiele seit UO MMOs und bin großer WoW-Fan und hatte nach Hellgate, Tabula Rasa und vor allem AoC die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben, dass es irgendjemand mal wieder schaffen würde mich zu begeistern (Lord of the Rings ist für mich keine Alternative da zu brav, spricht mich nicht an). Speziell AoC steckte mir noch in den Knochen. Ohne hier auf Details eingehen zu können ist trotz aller noch vorhandenen Bugs und Mäkelichkeiten Warhammer das erste Spiel dieses Genres nach WoW, dass mich wirklich begeistert hat. Nicht wegen der Grafik oder irgendwelchen einzelner Features, sondern weil im Gegensatz zu den genannten Spielen die Basis bei Warhammer einfach stimmt und es mordsmäßig SPASS macht. 

Sowohl PvE als auch PvP-Fans (letztere vor allem) werden sehr viel zu tun haben in dem Spiel: Es fehlt momentan noch an guten Dungeons aber es hat mir nicht gefehlt, es fällt einem schwer sich von dem Game loszureissen. Das Gildensystem, die Scenarios, der Tome of Knowledge und vor allem die sog. Public Quests gehören zum Besten was das Genre zu bieten hat und ich kann nur sagen, dass jeder Genrefan es sich schuldet WAR mal anzutesten. Ich habe es noch geschafft nach panikartiger Suche und nach Aktivierung aller „Beziehungen“ eine CE zu bekommen, was mir vorher völlig Wurscht war, das nur als Zeichen meines Sinneswandels. 

Zwischenfazit:
Es ist KEIN WoW-Killer im PvE (Questing und Worlddesign sind jedoch nahe dran, nur die Dungeons sehen keine Sonne im Vergleich mit WoW), jedoch sehr wohl im Bereich PvP. Ich habe in WoW PvP gemieden wie die Pest, in WAR kann ich mich vom Open RvR und den Scenarios kaum losreissen. Das liegt vor allem daran, dass es FAIR ist. Items sind NICHT entscheidend, lasst euch nichts einreden. Gute Waffen und Armor bringen natürlich Vorteile, allerdings ist das mit diesem entsetzlichen „Epic = Insta-GIB“ Scheiss von WoW nicht zu vergleichen. Das Balancing (das noch viel Arbeit benötigt, aber trotzdem schon zufrieden stellend funktioniert) ist konsequent auf TEAMPLAY ausgerichtet. Alleine sieht man kein Land und lowbie-killing und ähnlicher Mist wird sehr effektiv unterbunden. Egal in welches Szenario oder in welche RvR-Situation man hineingerät, man kann immer sicher sein dass jeder eine Chance hat. Ist man im Level zu low für eine Zone, wird man beim Betreten eines RvR-Gebiets automatisch hochgebuffed auf das erforderliche Level, ist man zu high wird man in ein Chicken verwandelt: Grieving und Dauerganking adé. So simpel wie genial. Diese Art von Intelligenz zieht sich durch das ganze Spiel. Man merkt hier haben Leute mal nachgedacht. 

Größtes Problem in meinen Augen zurzeit ist technischer Natur: Die Minimum-Anforderungen für das Spiel sind zumindest was den Beta-Client betrifft ein schlechter Witz. Es ist zu hoffen, dass die Performanceoptimierung noch nicht implementiert ist, wenn nicht werden einige Leute eine böse Überraschung erleben.


----------



## Shintuargar (19. August 2008)

Hier mein Platzhalter für später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerwyn (19. August 2008)

Mach  mir au schonmal nen Platzhalter aber da ich schon Tester bin kann es sein das ich garnet mitkrieg wenn die NDA fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann direkt dann sobalt es fällt paar screenies vom game machen wenn ihr wollt auch von euer Lieblingskarriere einfach nur ne PM dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
( nicht als wenn es dann genug infos geben würd kann fragen beantworten zu skills etc. )
WAR IS COMING WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

Chaos Cosen Erfahrungs Bericht!Build 3.3
http://warhammeronline.tv/video/304/chaos-...closed-beta-3-3
http://keepvid.com/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.y...v%3DkrSRuP4T_aQ
zum Download für bessere Quali


----------



## Tic0 (19. August 2008)

So, NDA ist gefallen.

Habe leider keine Videos, nur ein paar Bilder, aber immerhin etwas.
Hier dann also mal die Bilder:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(nette Rüstung)

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(erste Public Quest für die Chaos - Final Stage mit einem Helden Mob)

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(wieder eine Public Quest im Final Step + Helden Mob)

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(dort seht ihr als bsp. die pats, auf dem div. Belagerungswaffen angebracht werden können,
gehört auch das Keep, habt ihr die möglichkeit die pats zu zerstören)

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Chaos Barbar mit seinem Mount in der Inevitable city  

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieder Chaos Barbar auf seinem Mount

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Chaos Barbar mit netter Kulisse (Public Quest Gebiet)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach mal ein Scoreboard, das ihr euch während/nach einem Szenario ansehen könnt.
Soll als Beispiel dienen, wie es im groben aussieht.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Kleiner Schamane)

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Wieder eine nette Kulisse)

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schamane auf seinem Mount

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schamane in Aktion.


Das sind dann leider auch schon alle Bilder.

Mehr zu der Beta bzw. meine eindrücke darraus kommen später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG


----------



## SenselessSheep (19. August 2008)

Auf War-Welten giebts nen netten Bericht für euch.....

http://war.onlinewelten.com/articles,id95,0.html


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

http://www.wardb.com/ auch sehr interessant


----------



## mejestran (19. August 2008)

Mein höchster Crit war 1860 Mit einer Dunkelelf Sorc auf stufe 31 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich One Hitte damit gegner wenn das crittet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach Hammer.. aber nur mit Taktik erreichbar die 50% dmg boost gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ichd werde jetzt Sorc Spielen da sie mir am besten gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also von den Range DDs...

Squiq Suckt ATM.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder zu posten dauert zu lange hab über 400 bilder von Anfang bis Jetzt bei der Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei weiteren Fragen PM keine lust hier alles reinzuschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zylah (19. August 2008)

Zauberin ja?

Okay fangen wir bei der Mechanik an: 

Schwarze Magie - du kannst mit Hilfe von verschiedenen zaubersprüchen langsam schwarze Magie aufbauen die dir einen höheren crit-bonus gibt. Gleichzeitig erhöht sich aber auch die Chance das du selbst beim wirken deiner Zauber verletzt wirst. Das heißt du musst eine Balance finden zwischen hohem crit-wert und dem Risiko Schaden zu nehmen (oder nen guten Heiler an deiner Seite zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

zaubersprüche: wie mans von Castern erwartet Dot's Flächenzauber CC und normale Casts halt


----------



## Targuss (19. August 2008)

Tja schließe ich mich doch mal an und poste meine Eindrücke.
Positives:
-User Interface: Seit 3.0 ist es echt schön, sieht super aus, übersichtlich, usw. Gibts eig nicht viel zu sagen.
-Grafik: Die Grafik dneke ich, ist für ein MMO echt gut gelungen, sieht eben gut aus, detailiert, einfach schön anzusehen.

Negatives:
-Karrieren: Ich für meinen Teil finde die Karrieren sehr langweilig zu spielen, bei jedem Mob immer nur 1 drücken, 2 drücken, 3 drücken, 1 drücken, ...
-Wie schon bekannt gegeben: innovative Ideen einfach weggelassen,  wie zB dass sich die Chars über die zeit verändern.

Einfach ein Fazit, da ich kaum Zeit habe zu schreiben:
...geniales Spieldesign lässt sich eben nicht durch Checklisten ergründen-man muss es fühlen...

DAS ist es, was mir an Warhammer fehlt...

Warhammer ist nicht das, was man nach den euphorischen Videos und Kommentaren erwartet hat. Kennt ihr das Gefühl, dass man als kleiner MMOler hat? Man geht einfach hin, killt ein paar Mobs und ist glücklich? Das fehlt einfach bei WAR. Meine Meinung, dürft mich jetzt flamen.

PS: Hatte auch nur einmal die Gelegenheit auf ein Schlachtfeld zu kommen, da ich wenn ich endlich Inv gehabt hätte, schon lange kein Bock mehr aufs Zocken hatte. Das einmal war einfach nicht schön, die "düstere Atmosphäre" hat das Spiel eher unübersichtlich gemacht, als Atmosphäre zu erzeugen.

WoW war am Anfang nicht perfekt.. es liegt bei Mythic, dass Potenzial, dass Warhammer zweifellos hat, voll auszunutzen, damit das SPiel vielleicht doch noch zu dem wird, was sehr viele erwartet hatten.


----------



## Thoraros (19. August 2008)

Also im RvR braucht man schon seine kompletten Fähigkeiten, aber Warhammer ist quasi, ich betone quasi, WoW 2 mit Augenmerk aufs PvP. Natürlich macht es Spaß, aber es spielt sich einfach wie ein Spiel ohne Taktik, da einfach der CC fehlt sprich es gibt zwar genügend CC, aber dieser ist viel zu kurz.


----------



## mejestran (19. August 2008)

Ich finde Paul hat das spiel viel zu gut geredet
Das ist es ganz gewiss nicht..  Es kann es mal werden wenn leute dem spiel eine chance geben.. aber immoment zock ich nur sehr selten.. wenn halt mal meine Gilde was anlegt..Solo kann man das vergessen liegt aber bestimmt an der Anzahl der spieler.. ich denke das es Später sehr viel spass machen kann.

Aber mich stört ungemein das die Welt bei weitem nicht so rund und flüssig ist wie WOW nach Release bzw vor BC.


----------



## Ascían (19. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Tja schließe ich mich doch mal an und poste meine Eindrücke.
> Positives:
> -User Interface: Seit 3.0 ist es echt schön, sieht super aus, übersichtlich, usw. Gibts eig nicht viel zu sagen.
> -Grafik: Die Grafik dneke ich, ist für ein MMO echt gut gelungen, sieht eben gut aus, detailiert, einfach schön anzusehen.
> ...



Ich flame dich nicht, aber denkst du nicht dass man mit etwas MMO-Erfahrung dieses Gefühl immer seltener hat? Jene Spieler, die vor WoW schon MMORPGs gespielt haben, fanden WoW zwar toll, aber bei weitem nicht so sucht-fördernd wie Neulinge in dem Genre. Genauso gings mir auch bei LotRO, hammer Spiel, aber einfach nichts neues mehr - und ein Sippenkollege von mir hat fast 3 Tage durchgespielt, vor lauter Sucht fast die 50 in einer Woche erreicht, einfach weil's sein erste MMORPG war.


----------



## Tic0 (19. August 2008)

Ich denke Ascían hat da schon recht.

Auch wenn es sicherlich stimmt und WAR etwas bestimmtes fehlt.
So denke ich auch das Spieler, die schon länger MMORPGs Spielen,
dieses "feeling" einfach schneller verlieren, oder es garnichtmehr
wirklich aufkommt. 

So ging es mir zumindest auch.

Mir gefällt das Spiel, fands am Anfang total genial, mit der Zeit lässt
der Spielspass allerdings immer mehr ab. Wobei ich hier anmerken will,
dass das Spiel dennoch sehr viel Spass macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (19. August 2008)

- Mein Bericht - 

So liebe Warhammer-Gemeinde,
nun ist die Stunde der Wahrheit gekommen und die NDA ist gefallen!

Viele von euch werden sich jetzt freuen und andere hingegen werden den Kopf schütteln, aber eins vorweg das Spiel ist im jetzigen Stadium schon weiter als AOC jetzt und WoW damals. Natürlich hat Warhammer auch noch einige unrunde Sachen, aber dies tut nichts weiter zur Sache, da das Spiel im Gesamtpaket gut ankommt. Kommen wir direkt zum Kernpunkt des Spiels:

- RvR -
RvR macht Spaß, aber durch die kleineren Zonen wird es am Ende zu einem Zerg kommen, egal wie mans macht. Natürlich können sich einzelne Gruppen abseilen, aber dies gestaltet sich in der jetzigen Betaphase mehr als schwierig, da manche Heiler meinen (reine Heiler) Schaden machen zu müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Keepbelagerungen sind auch klasse, aber es fehlt das gewisse Etwas, da sich momentan alles noch sehr fremd und ungewohnt anfühlt, aber ich denke dies wird sich mit der Zeit geben.

More to come! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (19. August 2008)

Editiert wegen Doppelposting


----------



## Targuss (19. August 2008)

Kann viele Gründe haben, wieso ich einfach keinen Spaß an WAR hatte.
Klar, ist zugegeben erst mein 2. MMO, und WoW habe ich in der Zeit das erste mal gespielt, als es in seiner besten Zeit war. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich angefangen ahbe zu testen, als man noch richtig gespürt hat, dass es nicht fertig ist. OIder aber daran, dass man nur mit Templates spielen konnte, und nie eine Karriere von LvL 1 an spielen konnte.
Dennoch glaube, dass es hauptsächlich daran lag, dass ich einfach zuviel erwartet habe. Von Anfang an aktiv im RvR geschehen mitwirken, früh viel PvP, Charakter verändern sich über die Zeit, diese Punkte habe ich vermisst. Viele weitere auch.

Jedenfalls denke ich nicht, dass es mir 70 Euro (Game erste GC) wert ist, wenn ich dieses Gefühl in gut 100h played kein einziges mal verspürt habe. Ich bin halt noch Schüler habs nciht soo dicke und musste ich mich langsam aber sicher entscheiden ob Warhammer oder Wotlk, oder gar Battleforge (was sich auch sehr vielversprechend anhört).



Thoraros schrieb:


> ..aber es fehlt das gewisse Etwas, da sich momentan alles noch sehr fremd und ungewohnt anfühlt, aber ich denke dies wird sich mit der Zeit geben.



Es ist eben Risiko, ob man sich das Spiel holt, vielleicht wird es tatsächlich noch zu einem richtig guten Spiel, aber ich habe mir gesagt, entweder von Release an oder gar nicht. Nach Spielen wie AoC und dem Hype der von Mythic usw augegangen it, denke ich, hätte man mehr erwarten können.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

So, dann wollen wir mal..ich beginne mit Tactics, Morales und natürlich Spells des Chosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[codebox]Spells 

Bane Shield
40 Action Points
Instant cast
30s cooldown
A baneful aura surrounds you for 10 seconds,
 lashing out for 100 Spirit damage at any enemies who attack you.

Blast Wave
30 Action Points
Instant cast
15s cooldown
A great burst of corrupted winds tears at all 
targets within 30 feet, inflicting 100 Spirit damage. 
If under the effect of a Discordant Aura, all target's 
magic resists are lowered by 236 for 10 seconds.

Bulwark
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Doors
Repairs a friendly keep door for 5% of it's total health over 15 seconds.

Challenge
30 Action Points
Instant cast
30s cooldown
You challenge all opponents in front of you, forcing 
monsters to attack you. While challenged, your 
opponents will deal 30% less damage to everyone
 other than you. This effect will fade after 15 seconds
 or after your opponent has hit you 3 times.

Cleave
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
A powerful overhand blow that inflicts 51 damage 
and reduces armor by 214. This effect can stack up to 5 times.

Corrupting Horror
20 Action Points
Instant cast
4s cooldown
Only one Chaotic Aura may be active at a time.
The power of the Warp radiates out from you, 
placing horrifying visions inside the heads of all 
foes within 30 feet, causing their spells to build
 up 0.5 seconds slower. 
This curse will last until another curse is activated,
 or this curse is toggled off. After this, the curse 
will linger for another 12 seconds

Corrupting Retribution
20 Action Points
Instant cast
4s cooldown
Only one Chaotic Aura may be active at a time.
You instill the power of the warp in your groupmates 
within 30 feet, causing their corrupted power to 
regenerate flesh and bone, healing them for 20 
health every time they defend an attack. 
This curse will last until another curse is activated,
 or this curse is toggled off. After this, the curse
 will linger for another 12 seconds

Corrupting Wrath
20 Action Points
Instant cast
4s cooldown
Only one Chaotic Aura may be active at a time.
You call upon the power of the warp to wither 
your opponents' mind and muscles, reducing the
 toughness of all enemies within 30 feet by 50.
 During this time, group members within the radius
 are emboldened, increasing their toughness by 50. 
This curse will last until another curse is activated,
 or this curse is toggled off. After this, the curse 
will linger for another 12 seconds

Deflect Oil
No Cost
Instant cast
300s cooldown
Channeled 10% reduction in damage taken by Oil 
siege engines. You will also protect two other group 
mates within 1 feet. Only one effect of this type 
may be on a player at a time. 

Discordant Fluctuation
20 Action Points
Instant cast
4s cooldown
Only one Chaotic Aura may be active at a time.
The power of the Warp fluctuates violently around
 you and your allies within 30 feet. Enemies that 
dare to use offensive magical abilities against a groupmate 
in this radius will be hit with a magical backlash, 
causing them 75 Spirit damage. 
This curse will last until another curse is activated, or 
this curse is toggled off. After this, the curse will linger
 for another 12 seconds

Discordant Instability
20 Action Points
Instant cast
4s cooldown
Only one Chaotic Aura may be active at a time.
You tear at the fabric of reality, warping the world
 around you. Enemies within 30 feet will have all 
their resistances reduced by 78. During this time, 
groupmates within the radius have all their
 resistances increased by 78. 
This curse will last until another curse is activated,
 or this curse is toggled off. After this, the curse will 
linger for another 12 seconds

Discordant Turbulence
20 Action Points
Instant cast
4s cooldown
Only one Chaotic Aura may be active at a time.
The power of the Warp melds with the mind of 
your enemies, causing healing on any foes within 
30 feet to be 25% less effective. 
This curse will last until another curse is activated, 
or this curse is toggled off. After this, the curse will 
linger for another 12 seconds

Dizzying Blow
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
5s cooldown
A blow to the head which inflicts 75 damage and 
snares your target, reducing their movement speed
 by 40% for 7 seconds.

Downfall
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
A fierce blow that knocks down your opponent 
for 4 seconds and inflicts 100 damage.

Dreadful Agony
20 Action Points
Instant cast
4s cooldown
Only one Chaotic Aura may be active at a time.
You call on the power of the Warp, channeling 
warped energy in to the hearts and minds of your
 opponents. All enemies within 30 feet will take
 67 Spirit damage every 3 seconds. 
This curse will last until another curse is activated,
 or this curse is toggled off. After this, the curse 
will linger for another 12 seconds

Dreadful Fear
20 Action Points
Instant cast
4s cooldown
Only one Chaotic Aura may be active at a time.
You call upon the power of the warp to instill
 a bone chilling fear in your opponents within 
30 feet of you, reducing their Strength by 52.
 During this time, the Strength of any groupmates 
within the radius is increased by 52. 
This curse will last until another curse is activated, 
or this curse is toggled off. After this, the curse will 
linger for another 12 seconds

Dreadful Terror
20 Action Points
Instant cast
4s cooldown
Only one Chaotic Aura may be active at a time.
The power of the Warp encases you in a terrifying
 visage. All enemies within 30 feet will lose 9 Action
 Points every 3 seconds. 
This curse will last until another curse is activated,
 or this curse is toggled off. After this, the curse will
 linger for another 12 seconds

Guard
No Cost
150 ft range
Instant cast
Only usable on other players
You defend one of your allies and try to take attacks
 meant for them.  As long as you are within 30 feet of
 them, any damage that they suffer and all hate that 
they cause will be split evenly between the two of you.

Hold The Line!
20 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Requires Shield
You focus your defenses against enemy fire,
 increasing your chances to dodge and disrupt 
by 45% for 12 seconds.  You will also defend all 
allies behind you, up to 40 feet away, increasing 
their chances to dodge and disrupt by 15% as long
 as they remain at your back.  Allies may have this
 effect stacked on them up to 3 times.
This effect will end if you break your concentration, 
or run out of action points.

Juggernaut
50 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
You become filled with unstoppable power, removing
 all snaring, rooting, stunning, and disarming effects.

Modify War Engine
No Cost
5 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Siege Targetted buff. Decreases the cooldown times 
of that siege engine by 0 seconds for 30 seconds

Oppression
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Requires Block or Parry
A thunderous shield slam that inflicts  125 damage
 and increases your armor by 618 for 10 seconds.
 When an Aura of Corruption is active you will 
disorient your target for 10 seconds, increasing 
their build times by 1 seconds.

Petrify
30 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
The land around you warps and changes, encasing 
up to 4 nearby opponents in hardened stone. Effected
 opponents are rooted for 5 seconds and cannot move.
 Rooted targets have a 50% chance to break free when
 they suffer damage.

Quake
50 Action Points
Instant cast
20s cooldown
You shake the very earth, dealing 100 damage to
 all opponents within 65 feet in front of him, and
 knocking them down for 2 seconds.

Ravage
30 Action Points
5 ft range
1s cast
You channel the fell powers of the warp into your 
blade unleashing a devastating strike that does 
100 Spiritual damage.

Relentless 
15 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
8s cooldown
You hack at your enemy with brutal strikes for up
 to 3 seconds, striking them up to five times and
 dealing 61 damage with each hit.  This effect will 
end if you break your concentration or run out of
 action points.

Rending Blade
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Requires Great Weapon
Your Demonic blade overpowers your enemy's
 defense causing 77 damage. If you are imbued 
with a Dreadful Aura then the attack will deal 
an additional 103 Spirit damage to 2 nearby opponents.

Repel
40 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Forceful blow that deals 100 damage and knocks 
back players and knocks down monsters.

Seeping Wound
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
Your blade churns with Spiritual energies and will
 Cripple your target, inflicting 123 damage over 9 seconds.

Suppression
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
A quick blow that causes 77 damage and improves
 the your defensive position, increasing your 
chance to parry by  25% for 5 seconds.

Taunt
20 Action Points
65 ft range
Instant cast
15s cooldown
You enrage your opponent, interrupting any currently
 building abilities and forcing monsters to attack you.
 While taunted your opponent will take 30% more 
damage from your attacks. This effect will fade after 
15 seconds or after your opponent has hit you 3 times.

Tooth Of Tzeentch
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Stabs into opponent for 103 damage.  For the next 
5 seconds, Tooth Of Tzeentch will cause an additional 
103 damage on the next damaging attack made by 
everyone in your group.

Touch of Palsy
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Target's legs become brittle for 10 seconds, causing
 them to suffer 50 damage for every half second
 they are moving.

Tzeentch's Reflection
20 Action Points
Instant cast
30s cooldown
You are surrounded by magical barrier increasing
 your willpower by 75 and disrupt chance by 25%
 for 10 seconds. During this time, any spell you
 disrupt will silence it's caster for 3 seconds.

Withering Blow
40 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
You release chaotic energies through your blade,
 withering your opponent's limbs causing 77 
damage and removing 30 Action Points.



Tactics 

Backlash
Passive Tactic
Any time you are attacked, there is a 25% chance
 that you will become surrounded by magical
 energy for 5 seconds, lashing out for 0 damage
 at anyone who hits you.

Baneful Shielding
Passive Tactic
Bane Shield will now last for an additional 7 seconds.

Chaotic Advantage
Passive Tactic
Any time you parry an attack, you will regain 75
 Action Points. Tactic can not trigger more than 
once every 3 seconds.

Crippling Strikes
Passive Tactic
Any time you critically hit an enemy, they will 
deal 3443% less damage for 0 seconds.

Critical Suppression
Passive Tactic
Suppression will now also reduce the victim's 
chances to defend against attacks by 10% for 10 seconds.

Destined For Victory
Passive Tactic
Any time you block an attack, you gain 200 points
 of Morale. Tactic can not trigger more than once 
every 3 seconds.

Dire Shielding
Passive Tactic
Bane Shield will now also protect any of your allies 
within 30 feet.

Embrace The Winds
Passive Tactic
All healing used on you becomes 15% more effective.

Feed on the Weary
Passive Tactic
Withering Blow will now drain 40 Action Points, and
 you will gain as many action points as the victim lost.

Flawless Armor
Passive Tactic
Reduces the chance that an enemy will critically 
hit you by 10%.

Focused Offense
Passive Tactic
You deal 25% more damage, and all enemy monsters 
will hate you 25% less than normal, but you take 20%
 more damage any time you're hit.

Hastened Dismissal
Passive Tactic
Reduces Repel's cooldown time by 10 seconds and
 reduces its cost by 15 Action Points.

Menace
Passive Tactic
Enemy monsters will hate you 100% more than normal
 on all attacks.

Mixed Defenses
Passive Tactic
Any time you block an attack, your chance to parry
 is increased by 0% for 0 seconds.

Oppressing Blows
Passive Tactic
Increases your chance to critically hit by 15% when
 you are wielding a Greatweapon.

Piercing Repel
Passive Tactic
Repel will now apply a buff on you that will reduce 
the armor penetration of all attackers by  100% for 10 seconds.

Power from the Gods
Passive Tactic
Your auras no longer cost any action points.

Quickened Discord
Passive Tactic
Reduces Blast Wave's cooldown time by 5 seconds 
and Touch Of Palsy's cooldown time by 10 seconds.

Rugged
Passive Tactic
Increases Toughness by 124.

Siphoned Energy
Passive Tactic
Any time you disrupt a spell, you will regain 105 health, 
and your movement speed will be increased by 30% for 
5 seconds.

Tainted Wound
Passive Tactic
If an enemy becomes healed while suffering from your 
Seeping Wound, the healer will suffer 175 damage.

Tzeentch's Warding
Passive Tactic
Increases your Elemental resistance by 195.

Unstoppable Juggernaut
Passive Tactic
Juggernaught's cooldown is reduced to 20 seconds.

Warped Flesh
Passive Tactic
Any time you are attacked, there is a 25% chance 
that you will absorb up to 210 damage.
This effect will not trigger more than once every 
3 seconds.



Morales 

Demolishing Strike
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A powerful melee attack that reduces armor by
 818 and deals 720 damage over 15 seconds

Distracting Bellow
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A loud shout that startles your target and all enemies
 within 30 feet of them, reducing their damage by 50%
 for  10 seconds.

Grapple
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Both you and your target are held tightly in place for 
10 seconds, and neither one of you can move.  
This effect can not be dispelled or broken.

Immaculate Defense
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
An impressive display of defense which reduces
 incoming damage by 22% for both you and all 
group members within 65 feet of you for 10 seconds.

Impenetrable Armor
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
You are briefly covered with an impenetrable set
 of scales. For the next 9 seconds, up to 1600
 damage will be absorbed.

Inevitable Changing
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A strong melee attack that deals 480 damage 
and restores all of your AP.

Raze
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Repeatedly attack all enemies in front of you,
 inflicting 240 damage every second  for 3 seconds,
 up to 65 feet away.

Shatter Faith
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A thunderous curse shatters the air, inflicting 
800 damage to all targets within 30 feet and
 dispelling a blessing.

Shield Wall
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Increases your chance to block by 100% for 10 seconds.

Sprout Carapace
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
In a chaotic surge of growth, everyone in the group's 
skin hardens, increasing Armor by 1023 and all Resists 
by 390 for 30 seconds. Everyone receives 100 AP as well.

Tzeentch's Amplification
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
For 15 seconds, Tzeentch amplifies the effects
 of all heals cast on you by 300%.

Warping Embrace
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A surge of chaotic energy ripples forward inflicting 
247 damage to everyone 65 feet in front of you. 
The surge of power clings to it's victims, snaring 
them by 40% for 15 seconds.
[/codebox]


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Es geht weiter mit dem Magus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[codebox]Spells 

Abate War Engine
No Cost
100 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Siege Engines
Siege Targetted debuff. Decreases damage done by
 that siege engine by 10% for 30 seconds. Does not 
work on Rams. Only one effect of this type per siege engine.

Aegis of Orange Fire
25 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
You summon and absorb orange flames to increase
 your armor by 660 and toughness by 75 for 15 seconds.

Agonizing Torrent
40 Action Points
1s cast
10s cooldown
Your disk emanates an aura of pain that inflicts 
133 Spirit damage every second for 9 seconds.

Bolt Of Change
30 Action Points
150 ft range
3s cast
10s cooldown
An un-defendable bolt of far traveling force that 
inflicts 516 Elemental damage.

Boon Of Tzeentch
25 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
For the next 10 seconds, your spells will not be 
set back when you take damage.

Chaotic Rift
15 Action Points
65 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
A rift in the warp is briefly opened pulling players 
within 10 feet of the vortex towards it's center 
and then snaring everyone within 10 feet a second
 later by 40% for 4 seconds. Monsters will be knocked
 down by the initial pull.

Dissolving Mist
40 Action Points
65 ft range
1s cast
20s cooldown
A caustic mist envelops your target inflicting 
199 damage and reducing Toughness by 75 
for  10 seconds

Enhance War Engine
No Cost
5 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Siege Engines
Siege Targetted buff. Increases damage done 
by that siege engine by 10% for 30 seconds.
 Does not work on Rams. Only one effect of this 
type per siege engine.

Exchange Vitality
30 Action Points
20 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Steals 250 life from your daemon to heal yourself.

Glean Magic
20 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
You strip away the magical protection of
 your target, reducing all of their resists by 
245 for  10 seconds.

Hex War Engine
No Cost
100 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Siege Engines
Siege Targetted debuff. Increases the times
 it takes to fire that siege engine by 2 seconds
 for 30 seconds

Horrifying Visions
20 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
15s cooldown
Horrifying images distract your opponent,
 causing them to deal 50% less damage against
 you for 15 seconds.  You will stop attacking
 when you use this ability, and the effect will
 fade if you attack someone that you have detaunted.

Indigo Fire Of Change
15 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
16s cooldown
A horrible torrent of flame that deals 299 
damage every 2 seconds for 6 seconds. 
Victims killed while bathed in this flame will become
 an uncontrolled Horror, mindlessly attacking
 their former allies for 30 seconds.

Infernal Blast
55 Action Points
1s cast
10s cooldown
A daemonic shot that warps the air in front of
 you dealing 199 damage damage to all targets 
within 65 feet.

Instability 
45 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
You force so much power into your daemon that 
it explodes from within, dealing 240 Spirit 
damage to all targets within 30 feet. The lingering
 taint will drain 30 AP a second from any 
targets standing in the blast area for 10 seconds.

Mutating Blue Fire
50 Action Points
100 ft range
3s cast
10s cooldown
Builds a column of blue flame over your target, 
dealing 464 Elemental damage and then continues 
to deal an additional 306 Elemental damage over 9 seconds.

Perils Of The Warp
50 Action Points
100 ft range
2s cast
The next offensive or healing spell your 
target casts within 10 seconds will open 
a rift dealing 376 Elemental damage to them.

Rend Winds
25 Action Points
65 ft range
1s cast
Tears at your foe with fierce winds, hitting 
them three times for a total of 147 Elemental damage.

Seed of Chaos
60 Action Points
65 ft range
Instant cast
30s cooldown
Grows a seed inside your target dealing 432 
damage over 15 seconds. If left to grow for 
the entire duration, the seed will explode with
 the victims life force dealing 175 Spirit damage
 to all targets within 20 feet.

Strengthen Thrall
15 Action Points
20 ft range
Instant cast
Stabilizes your daemonic minion, restoring 
108 health every second for 3 seconds.

Summon Blue Horror
120 Action Points
3s cast
5s cooldown
Summons a daemonic minion who specializes in 
short range area of effect attacks. This minion
 is confined to its summoning circle and cannot move.

Summon Flamer
120 Action Points
3s cast
5s cooldown
Summons a daemonic minion who specializes in
 powerful moderate range attacks. This minion 
is confined to its summoning circle and cannot move.

Summon Pink Horror
120 Action Points
3s cast
5s cooldown
Summons a daemonic minion who specializes in
 long range attacks. This minion is confined to 
its summoning circle and cannot move.

Surge of Insanity 
30 Action Points
65 ft range
Instant cast
2s cooldown
A surge of chaotic bliss overcomes your target 
dealing 150 Spirit damage and sets back any 
building actions by 10 seconds.

Surging Violet Fire
40 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Tendrils of writhing violet flame coil around your
 target, burning them for 180 Elemental damage.

Swat Aside
40 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
30s cooldown
Summons a great wing to swat your target, 
dealing 75 damage and knocking them back a 
short distance. Monsters will be knocked down.

Theft Of Words
25 Action Points
65 ft range
1s cast
30s cooldown
Rips the voice from your target, dealing 60 Elemental 
damage and silencing them for 5 seconds.

Tzeentch's Firestorm
13 Action Points
65 ft range
Instant cast
16s cooldown
Creates a great column of wind and flame that deals 
199 damage every 2 seconds to all targets within
 20 feet of the area for 6 seconds. This spell requires
 a high amount of concentration and you will be set back
 by .5 seconds whenever hit.

Tzeentch's Grip
30 Action Points
Instant cast
20s cooldown
A wave of ether passes over those within 30 feet
 of you, sealing their movement for 5 seconds. 
There is a 50% chance of the root breaking with every hit.

Warping Blast
45 Action Points
100 ft range
2s cast
30s cooldown
Energy Spirals around your foe dealing 308 
Elemental damage, reducing movement speed by
 40% for 5 seconds and knocking them back a
 short distance. Monsters will be knocked down.



Tactics 

Backlash
Passive Tactic
Any time you are attacked, there is a 25% chance
 that you will become surrounded by magical energy
 for 5 seconds, lashing out for 0 damage at anyone who hits you.

Changer's Blessing
Passive Tactic
Surging Violet Fire will now heal you for 50% of damage dealt.

Chaos Unleashed
Passive Tactic
Increases critical chance for all Path Of Havoc spells by 15%.

Chaotic Attunement 
Passive Tactic
Daemons can now be summoned instantly.

Close Quarters
Passive Tactic
Your magical attacks will deal 25% more
 damage if the target is within 45 feet, but
 20% less damage if they are further away.

Daemonic Contract
Passive Tactic
Your turret will deal 100% more damage as 
long as you are within 30 feet.  While your
 pet is active your AP regeneration is reduced by 20%.

Daemonic Mending
Passive Tactic
Strengthen Thrall will heal for an additional 33%.

Daemonic Pact
Passive Tactic
Forms a pact with newly summoned daemons
 that increases both you and your daemon's 
Toughness by 124 while it remains in this realm.

Devour Energy
Passive Tactic
Whenever one of your spells hits an enemy,
 you have a 25% chance to regain 30 Action
 Points.  This effect can not occur more than once every 2 seconds.

Endless Knowledge
Passive Tactic
Increases your Intelligence by 124.

Fiery Winds
Passive Tactic
Flickering Red Fire and Surging Violet Fire will
 hit one additional enemy up to 10 feet away from the target.

Flame's Kiss
Passive Tactic
Rend Winds and Flickering Red Fire are now un-defendable.

Infernal Flesh
Passive Tactic
Daemons will be summoned with 124 more Wounds.

Infernal Pain
Passive Tactic
Infernal Blast now causes an additional 198 
damage over 6 seconds.

Lasting Aegis
Passive Tactic
Increases durations of Aegis of Orange Fire 
and Boon Of Tzeentch by 10 seconds.

Lingering Mist
Passive Tactic
Dissolving Mist will now reapply itself 50% of
 the time after it ends or is removed.

Redirection
Passive Tactic
Any time you disrupt a spell, you will gain 75 
Action Points. This effect will not trigger more than once every 3 seconds.

Sleight Of Hand
Passive Tactic
Enemy monsters will hate you 50% less than normal.

Surging Power
Passive Tactic
Increases critical damage from Infernal Blast, 
Surging Violet Fire, and Agonizing Torrent by 50%.

Swift Flames
Passive Tactic
Reduces Surging Violet Fire's cooldown by 7 seconds.

Tzeentch's Warding
Passive Tactic
Increases your Elemental resistance by 195.

Unearthly Shriek
Passive Tactic
Pink Horrors, Blue horrors and Flamers of Tzeentch 
now have a 15% chance to taunt their 
targets with every attack. This enrages the target, 
interrupting any building actions and forces monsters 
to target your pet for 5 seconds. Taunted 
targets receive  20% more damage from your
 daemon. If your daemon is struck 3 times by 
their taunted target, taunt will be broken.

Warped Flesh
Passive Tactic
Any time you are attacked, there is a 25% 
chance that you will absorb up to 210 damage.
This effect will not trigger more than once every 3 seconds.

Wild Changing
Passive Tactic
Increases critical chance for all Path Of Changing spells by 15%



Morales 

Conduit Of Chaos
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Focusing the great powers of Chaos for 10 
seconds, you may tirelessly use all your abilities for no AP cost.

Daemonic Scream
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 1600 damage to all targets up to 65 feet in front of you.

Firewyrm Of Tzeentch
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Summons a mighty Firewyrm that will rampage
 around attacking your enemies for 16 seconds.

Focused Mind
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
For the next 10 seconds, you will remove and
 ignore any silencing, disarming, rooting, snaring 
effects and your abilities will build 50% faster and may not be set back.

Grasping Darkness
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 637 damage over 6 seconds and Snares by 60% for 6 seconds

Mage Bolt
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A focused blast that deals 960 damage.

Misdirection
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A strong counter aura will redirect half of any 
incoming Magic damage back to to it's caster 
which also reduces the amount of damage you take.

Roiling Winds
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Winds tear out from your target, dealing 240 
damage to them and everyone within 20 feet
 every second for 4 seconds.

Scintillating Energy
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 960 damage to your target, and stuns
 them for 7 seconds.

Siphon Power
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Steals up to 200 action points from your 
target and gives it to you, and reduces your
 target's Intelligence by 124 for 30 seconds.

Soul Leak
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 1638 damage over 10 seconds and
 gradually removes opponents AP.

Unleash The Winds
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 1440 damage to all enemies within 30
 feet, and knocks them away from you.
[/codebox]


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Kawumm, Melee Dämätsch...der Marauder aka Chaosbarbar ^^

[codebox]Spells 

Bypass Defenses
No Cost
3s cast
300s cooldown
You bolster yourself for 30 seconds, allowing you
to bypass the defenses of an enemy keep's postern 
door, porting you inside.

Charge!
No Cost
Instant cast
30s cooldown
You charge into the thick of battle, increasing your run 
speed by 50 for 7 seconds.  If you use any abilities, this 
effect will immediately end.

Concussive Jolt
25 Action Points
Instant cast
20s cooldown
A great wave of concussive force knocks down all targets 
30 feet in front of you, inflicting 75 damage.

Convulsive Slashing
25 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
8s cooldown
Requires Gift of Brutality
You continually slice at an enemy for up to 3 seconds, 
striking them up to 5 times and dealing 105 damage per
 hit.  This effect will end if you break your concentration 
or run out of action points.

Corruption
25 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
Corruption spreads to your target, reducing their toughness
 by 78 for 10 seconds and inflicting 77 damage.

Cutting Claw
40 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Requires Gift of Savagery
Undefendable claw attack that deals 155 damage and 
reduces targets armor by 75% for 10 seconds.

Death Grip
25 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
5s cooldown
Requires Parry
Disarms your target for 5 seconds, making them unable
 to use melee or ranged weapons.

Debilitate
25 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
A deliberate attack that inflicts 125 damage and Cripples
 your target, reducing their movement speed by 40% for 
5 seconds.

Demolition
30 Action Points
Instant cast
Requires Gift of Monstrosity
A widespread attack that inflicts 100 damage to all 
targets up to 30 feet in front of you.

Draining Swipe
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Requires Gift of Savagery
You quickly rake your target twice, dealing 77 damage 
with each hit.  The victim will regain action points 50% 
more slowly for 10 seconds.

Faultfinder
No Cost
3s cast
300s cooldown
Increases melee damage done to keep doors by 
10% for 30 seconds

Ferocious Assault
15 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Requires Gift of Brutality or Monstrosity
Chaotic winds and daemonic fury combine to increase 
your Strength and Toughness by 125 for 10 seconds.

Gift of Brutality
No Cost
Instant cast
5s cooldown
Grants Gift of Brutality
Left hand must be empty
You are imbued with the Gift of Brutality, warping 
and twisting the flesh of your arm into a brutal blade.
 This grants you improved Strength and Initiative as well 
as the ability to launch powerful blade attacks

Gift of Monstrosity
No Cost
Instant cast
5s cooldown
Grants Gift of Monstrosity
Left hand must be empty
You are imbued with the Gift of Monstrosity, warping 
and twisting the flesh of your arm into a vicious club. 
This grants you improved Toughness well as the ability 
to launch powerful club attacks.

Guillotine
40 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Requires Gift of Brutality
Requires target to be below 50% health
A powerful blow inflicting 275 damage to a weakened target.

Gut Ripper
45 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Requires Parry
Requires Gift of Savagery
A savage attack that guts your opponent for 129 damage,
 and makes your next attack within 5 seconds automatically critical.

Impale
25 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
Requires Gift of Brutality
Target must be facing away from you
Stabs into your opponents vital areas for 175 damage.

Mouth Of Tzeentch
30 Action Points
65 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Requires Gift of Monstrosity or Savagery
Tzeentch's dark words pour from your mouth, interrupting
 any spells being cast in front of you, and inflicting 100
 damage to all in range.

Mutated Aggressor
45 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Chaotic energy surges through you, increasing all the 
damage you inflict by 25% for 10 seconds.

Mutated Energy
25 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Requires Disrupt
Disrupted Magic is twisted back into the caster, inflicting
 175 damage and knocking them down for 3 seconds.

Mutating Release
50 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Your bones and muscles twist and contort to free you
 from any root or snaring effects.

Pulverize
40 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Requires Gift of Brutality or Monstrosity
Inflicts 150 damage and lowers your targets ability to
 parry by 10% and their ability to block by 30% for 10 seconds.

Rend
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
Requires Gift of Savagery or Brutality
You tear into your target, dealing 77 damage immediately
 and an additional 1 damage over 9 seconds. The damage 
over time will stack with itself up to three times.

Siege Wrecker
No Cost
65 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Siege Engines
You sabotage a siege engine, causing 300 damage to the
 engine and all players within 30 feet. Can use while moving.

Tainted Claw
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
5s cooldown
Requires Gift of Savagery
An Ailing attack inflicting 103 damage and makes the 
victim resist 25% of incoming heals for 5 seconds. If target is
 Crippled, they suffer the effects for 10 seconds

Terrible Embrace
50 Action Points
65 ft range
2s cast
10s cooldown
Extends a tendril of energy to pull an opposing player
 towards you. Monster targets will be dragged to the ground.

Thunderous Blow
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
5s cooldown
A blow to the head which disorients the target, inflicting 
150 damage and increasing build times by 1 seconds for 5 seconds.

Touch of Instability
25 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Requires Gift of Savagery or Brutality
Target loses control over their magic, and for 10 seconds 
will inflict 100 damage to themselves whenever they use magic.

Touch of Rot
25 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Requires Gift of Monstrosity or Savagery
Spreads an agonizing rot to your opponent for 10 seconds
, inflicting 103 damage whenever they use a melee ability.

Wave Of Horror
55 Action Points
Instant cast
10s cooldown
All enemies within 30 feet are detaunted, making them hate 
you less and reducing the damage they deal against you
 by 50% for 5 seconds.  During this time, all of your attacks 
will cause enemies to hate you 0% less than normal. If you
 attack anyone you have detaunted, the effect will immediately end.

Wave of Mutilation
30 Action Points
Instant cast
10s cooldown
A wave of horror spreads forth from you, dealing 270 
damage over 9 seconds to all enemies within 30 feet and 
reducing their Weapon Skill by 78 and Initiative by 52.

Wave of Terror
30 Action Points
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Requires Gift of Brutality
Wildly lashes out at all targets directly in front of you,
 dealing 175 damage and removing 150 morale from your victims.

Wrecking Ball
25 Action Points
2s cast
13s cooldown
Requires Gift of Monstrosity
Spinning in a circle with club arm extended, aimlessly 
inflicting 62 damage every half second to all targets 
within 20 feet for up to 3 seconds.  This effect will end
 if you break your concentration or run out of action points.



Tactics 

Backlash
Passive Tactic
Any time you are attacked, there is a 25% chance that
 you will become surrounded by magical energy for 5 seconds,
 lashing out for 0 damage at anyone who hits you.

Brush Off
Passive Tactic
Increases your chance to Disrupt enemy magic by 10%.

Brute Force
Passive Tactic
Increases your Strength by 124.

Corrupted Edge
Passive Tactic
Gift of Brutality further increases your Strength and Initiative by 0. 

Crushing Blows
Passive Tactic
While you are using the Gift Of Monstrosity, all of your
 hits have a 25% chance to remove 225 points of Morale from the enemy.

Deadly Clutch
Passive Tactic
Tainted Claw will now reduce all healing used on the victim by 75%.

Deeply Impaled
Passive Tactic
Any time you Impale an enemy, they will become 10% 
more susceptible to being critically hit for 10 seconds.

Exhaustive Strikes
Passive Tactic
Any time you critically hit an enemy while Mutated, they will lose 40 Action Points.

Feeding On Fear
Passive Tactic
Any time you critically hit an enemy, your chance to 
critically hit will be increased by 20% for 5 seconds, but
 you will also become 10% more susceptible to being critically hit.

Flanking
Passive Tactic
All of your attacks deal 15% more damage when you 
strike an enemy from the sides or rear.

Growing Instability
Passive Tactic
The power of Chaos begins to take control of your body
 as you become wounded, causing all of your critical hits 
to deal additional bonus damage.  This effect will become 
more potent as your health slips away, ranging from a 20%
 increase when you have 90% hit points remaining, up to a 
180% increase when you have 10% hit points remaining.

Hulking Brute
Passive Tactic
Gift of Monstrosity further increases your Toughness by 0. 

Insane Whispers
Passive Tactic
Mouth of Tzeentch will now disorient your enemies for 5 
seconds, causing all of their abilities to take an additional 
1 seconds to build up.

Jagged Edge
Passive Tactic
Any time you critically hit an enemy they will begin to 
bleed, suffering additional 333 damage over 9 seconds.

Piercing Bite
Passive Tactic
All of your abilities which require a Mutation will now
 bypass 50% of your enemy's armor.

Rend Asunder
Passive Tactic
Increases Rend's duration by an additional 6 seconds.

Riposte
Passive Tactic
Each time you parry an enemy's attack, you will strike 
them back for 150 damage which they can not prevent.

Scything Talons
Passive Tactic
Gift of Savagery further increases your Weapon Skill and Initiative by 0. 

Subvert Strength
Passive Tactic
Any time you critically hit an enemy, you will regain 
40 Action Points. Tactic can not trigger more than once every 3 seconds.

Tzeentch's Warding
Passive Tactic
Increases your Elemental resistance by 195.

Unending Horror
Passive Tactic
Increases Wave Of Horror's duration to 15 seconds.

Unstable Convulsions
Passive Tactic
Convulsive Slashing now gains a 50% chance to remove 
an Enchantment from the victim each time that it hits them.
 Each time an Enchantment is successfully removed, they will suffer 50 damage.

Warped Flesh
Passive Tactic
Any time you are attacked, there is a 25% chance that you will absorb up to 210 damage.
This effect will not trigger more than once every 3 seconds.

Widespread Demolition
Passive Tactic
Increased Demolition's radius to 50 feet.



Morales 

Broad Swings
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
All of your attacks for the next 10 seconds will 
strike up to 2 additional enemies near your target.

Confusing Movements
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Concentrating on your perceived movements, you 
will be able to Dodge and Parry all attacks against you for 7 seconds.

Energy Ripple
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A large burst of power courses through you, dealing 
800 damage to all targets within 30 feet, knocking 
back all targets around you and stunning them for 7 seconds.

Flames Of Fate
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
You are engulfed in the chaotic flames of fate, 
healing yourself for 576 health.

Force Of Will
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
You stare down your opponent, draining 200 of their Action
 Points into yourself, and reducing their strength by 124 for 30 seconds.

Forked Aggression
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
For 20 seconds, all damage dealt to you is mirrored back
 to the attacker with a 50% boost.

Frenzied Slaughter
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
All of your abilities will cost 25% fewer action points,
 cool down 50% faster, and deal 20% more damage for 7 seconds.

Great Fang
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A mighty swing attack that inflicts 960 damage to all 
targets 30 feet in front of you.

Lashing Power
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
For 20 seconds, each time you are hit, there is a 33% 
chance that an enemy within 30 feet is randomly lifetaped
 for the damage you just received.

Relentless Assault
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A prolonged ferver that grants 10 Action Points a 
second to everyone in your group for 10 seconds.

Sever Nerve
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A directed strike that inflicts 960 damage to your target.

Tzeentch's Reversal
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Melee attack that deals 960 damage and returns all of 
that damage as health.
[/codebox]


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Mein persönlicher Liebling: Der Zelot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[codebox]Spells 

Aethyric Shock
40 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Overwhelms your opponent with power, inflicting 232 and stunning them for 3 seconds.

Boon Of Tzeentch
30 Action Points
2s cast
5s cooldown
Requires an active Harbinger of Doom
Drains 206 health from your bearer of your Harbinger, funneling t
he amount drained into your defensive target.

Breath of Tzeentch
45 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
All opponents within 30 feet of you are knocked back, and 
monsters are knocked down for 2 seconds.

Chaotic Agitation
13 Action Points
80 ft range
Instant cast
13s cooldown
Requires an active Harbinger of Doom
You channel dark forces into the holder of your harbringer and 
all targets within 20 feet of them, dealing 166 every second for
 up to 6 seconds.

Cleanse War Engine
No Cost
100 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Siege Engines
Siege Targetted cleanse. Removes any siege specific debuffs 
from a friendly siege engine.

Daemonic Fortitude
40 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
180s cooldown
Increases target's Wounds by 104 for 60 seconds and then
 heals the recipient for the amount increased.

Dark Medicine
60 Action Points
150 ft range
1s cast
Restores 165 life to an ally, and then restores an additional
 441 health over 9 seconds.

Demon Spittle
50 Action Points
Instant cast
5s cooldown
Spews a vile mixture over everything 65 feet in front of you,
 dealing 228 Corporeal damage over 9 seconds to all opponents.

Dust Of Pandemonium
70 Action Points
3s cast
All group members within 150 feet of you are healed for 360.

Elixir Of Dark Blessings
50 Action Points
150 ft range
3s cast
Heals your target for 774 health.
This is a fragile spell, and will always be set back by a large
 amount if you are damaged while casting it.

Glimpse Of Chaos
40 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
30s cooldown
Dispels one Enchantment from your target, if successful, 
will inflict 270 Corporeal damage.

Harbinger of Doom
20 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
Calls down a Harbinger of Doom upon your enemy.  While
 afflicted by the Harbinger, the target will do 25% less damage to you.

Leaping Alteration
45 Action Points
150 ft range
1s cast
10s cooldown
A bolt of healing energy which instantly leaps to allies 
within 30 feet of the last affected, restoring 260 health over 
9 seconds. This effect will only pass through each target once, 
and will affect up to 6 allies.

Mark of Daemonic Fury
25 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
Increases a groupmember's Strength and Intelligence by 52. 
 The bearer of this Mark may also activate it like an ability 
to inflict 180 Corporeal damage. 
A player may only bear a single Mark at a time, and all of 
your Marks will fade if you die.

Mark of Remaking
25 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
600s cooldown
The groupmember bearing this Mark can resurrect themselves
 if killed in the next 10 minutes. In addition, the bearer's 
Toughness is increased by 107 for 1 hour. 
A player may only bear a single Mark at a time.

Mark of the Spell Destroyer
25 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
Increases a groupmember's Initiative and Willpower by 50.
 The bearer of this Mark may activate it like an ability to 
inflict 435 Corporeal damage over 9 seconds. 
A player may only bear a single Mark at a time, and all
 of your Marks will fade if you die.

Mark of the Vortex
25 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
Increases all your groupmember's resistances by 157.  The
 bearer of this Mark may activate it to inflict 231 Corporeal
 damage over 9 seconds to all targets within  30 feet. 
A player may only bear a single Mark at a time, and all 
of your Marks will fade if you die.

Mirror Of Madness
45 Action Points
100 ft range
2s cast
10s cooldown
Curses your target for 10 seconds so that whenever 
they cast a heal, it inflicts 365 Corporeal damage to them.

Reinforce War Engine
No Cost
5 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Siege Engines
Siege Targetted buff. Decreases incoming damage to the
 siege engine by 10% for 30 seconds. Does not work on 
Rams. Only one effect of this type per siege engine.

Rite of Agony
45 Action Points
2s cast
Pains washes over enemies within 30 feet of you, inflicting
 166 Corporeal damage.

Ritual of Innervation
25 Action Points
1s cast
60s cooldown
A frenzied, minute long ritual that affects all groupmembers
 within 65 feet, granting them a 20% chance to regain 50
 Action Points every attack.

Ritual Of Lunacy
25 Action Points
65 ft range
1s cast
60s cooldown
A dark Ritual that heals any of your groupmates within
 20 feet of the Ritual with the souls of the fallen, restoring 
40 health every 5 seconds.

Ritual of Superiority
25 Action Points
1s cast
60s cooldown
Group members in the radius have a 20% chance when 
taking damage to proc a shield that will absorb 47 damage 
for up to 10s. Can not proc more than once every 2 seconds.

Shield the Skies
No Cost
Instant cast
300s cooldown
Channeled 10% reduction in damage taken by ranged siege
 engines. You will also protect two other group mates 
within 30 feet. Only one effect of this type may be on a player at a time. 

Storm of Ravens
20 Action Points
Instant cast
11s cooldown
Requires an active Harbinger of Doom
You concentrate on the bearer of your Harbinger and inflict
 62 Corporeal damage every half second for 6 seconds.

Tzeentch Shall Remake You
20 Action Points
100 ft range
3s cast
6s cooldown
Only usable on other players
Tzeentch dislikes losing a pawn so soon. Your target is 
resurrected with 20% health so that Tzeentch may continue his game.

Tzeentch's Cordial
30 Action Points
150 ft range
Instant cast
Heals your target for 1200 over 15 seconds.

Tzeentch's Cry
40 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
5s cooldown
A quick bolt of power that deals 206 Corporeal damage.

Tzeentch's Lash
30 Action Points
100 ft range
1s cast
30s cooldown
Inflicts 264 Corporeal damage over 5 seconds and silences 
the target, preventing them from using any magic.

Veil Of Chaos
40 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
For the next 10 seconds, your target will absorb up to 
375 damage. When the effect fades they will regain 120 health.

Warp Reality
30 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
Inflicts 325 Corporeal damage over 15 seconds.

Wind of Insanity
15 Action Points
Instant cast
16s cooldown
You call up ferocious winds for up to 6 seconds that inflict 
75 damage every second to targets within 30 feet of you. 
The fierce winds will knock back players a short distance 
and knock down monsters for 2 seconds.



Tactics 

Backlash
Passive Tactic
Any time you are attacked, there is a 25% chance that
 you will become surrounded by magical energy for 
5 seconds, lashing out for 0 damage at anyone who hits you.

Blessing Of Chaos
Passive Tactic
Critical heals will Bless your target for 10 seconds, increasing
 the power of any heals used on them by 25%.

By Tzeentch's Will!
Passive Tactic
Critical direct heals will increase your morale by 200. 
This effect will not trigger more than once every 3 seconds.

Changer's Touch
Passive Tactic
Whenever you deal Corporeal damage to the bearer
 of your Harbinger your defensive target will be healed 
for 25% of the damage.

Chaotic Force
Passive Tactic
The Critical chance on Tzeentch's Cry, Scourge and 
Boon of Tzeentch is raised by 15%.

Discipline
Passive Tactic
Increases your Willpower by 124.

Divine Fury
Passive Tactic
You deal 25% more damage, but all of your healing 
becomes 20% less effective.

Drink Deeply
Passive Tactic
Tzeentch's Cordial will now heal an additional 144 health
 after the effect ends.

Empowered Alteration
Passive Tactic
Leaping Alteration will also restore 48 Action Points over 9 seconds.

Endless Gifts
Passive Tactic
Abilities granted through your Marks of Chaos will now 
have a 30 second cool down.

Lashing Waves
Passive Tactic
Tzeentch's Lash will now strike all opponents within 20
 feet of your initial target.

Manipulation
Passive Tactic
Any time you directly heal someone, there is a  25% 
chance your offensive target will take damage equal 
to 25% of the healed value.

Restorative Burst
Passive Tactic
Any time one of your direct healing effects critically
 heals an ally, you will regain 40 Action Points over 3 seconds.

Scourged Warping
Passive Tactic
Warp Reality will now deals 10% more damage, and every 
tick of damage has a 20% chance of making the next Scourge 
cast within 10 seconds free.

Subtlety
Passive Tactic
All of your heals will cause enemy monsters to
 hate you 25% less than normal.

Sweeping Disgorgement
Passive Tactic
Demon Spittle grows ever more corrosive and now
 also reduces Armor by 618 and Corporeal resistance by 236.

Swirling Vortex
Passive Tactic
Mark of the Vortex's granted ability will now hit all 
enemies within 40 feet of the caster, and will last for 15 seconds

Transference
Passive Tactic
Your harbinger will deal 90 damage every 5 seconds
 and heal your defensive target for the damage done.

Tzeentch's Grip
Passive Tactic
Any time the bearer of your Harbinger is struck, 
there is a 25% chance that your allied attacker will 
be healed for 72 over 3 seconds.

Tzeentch's Refreshment
Passive Tactic
Direct heals have a 25% chance to grant your target 
50 AP, but will not restore AP to yourself.

Tzeentch's Warding
Passive Tactic
Increases your Elemental resistance by 195.

Warped Flesh
Passive Tactic
Any time you are attacked, there is a 25% chance 
that you will absorb up to 210 damage.
This effect will not trigger more than once every 3 seconds.

Warping The Spirit
Passive Tactic
Whenever the bearer of your Harbinger dies, you 
gain 100 action points and are healed for 126

Waves Of Chaos
Passive Tactic
Rituals will now pulse damage to all targets within 20 
feet every 3 seconds based on Mastery level of the Ritual.



Morales 

Alter Fate
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Resurrects all groupmates within 30 feet.  Anyone who 
is brought back from the dead will also be healed for 47 over 5 seconds.

Divine Favor
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
150 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A strong heal that will restore 1440 health to your target.

Divine Protection
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Everyone in your group is surrounded by a protective 
shield, which will absorb a large amount of damage from melee abilities.

Eye Of Sheerian
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Your entire group is healed for 576 over 9 seconds.

Focused Mind
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
For the next 10 seconds, you will remove and ignore any 
silencing, disarming, rooting, snaring effects and your abilities
 will build 50% faster and may not be set back.

Rampaging Siphon
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 480 damage  to all enemies within 30 feet, and 
heals your entire group for the full amount of the damage dealt.

Steal Life
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Your target suffers 720 damage over 9 seconds, and 
you are healed for a half of the damage dealt.

Suppressing The Fragile Unbelievers
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Your target is healed for 288.

Tzeentch' 2019s Shielding
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Your group is granted 250 Action Points, and for 20 
seconds, everyone will absorb up to 1236 damage.

Tzeentch's Scream
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Knocks back all targets within 30 feet of you, dealing
 1600 damage.

Tzeentch's Talon
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Reduces your target's armor by 1023 and all resistances
 by 390 for 15 seconds.

Windblock
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Inflicts 1200 damage to all targets within 30 feet of you,
 making heals 50% less effective on them for 10 seconds.
[/codebox]


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Der Disciple of Khaine...erst hacken, dann healen!

[codebox]Spells 

Cleanse War Engine
No Cost
100 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Siege Engines
Siege Targetted cleanse. Removes any siege specific debuffs from a friendly siege engine.

Consume Enchantment
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Builds 30 Soul Essence
A shattering strike which deals 60 damage to your enemy and 
removes one Enchantment from them.

Consume Essence
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
Builds 30 Soul Essence
A quick strike which deals 50 damage.  Khaine's approval of your 
actions causes your defensive target and all allies within 10 feet to 
become healed for 50% of the damage that you dealt.

Consume Strength
25 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
5s cooldown
Builds 25 Soul Essence
A Crippling attack which deals 75 damage and reduces your enemy's 
Strength by 50 for 10 seconds.  Your defensive target's Strength is increased by 50.

Consume Thought
25 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
30s cooldown
Builds 25 Soul Essence
An overwhelming attack which deals 100 damage to your enemy and 
silences them for 5 seconds, making them unable to use magic.

Covenant of Celerity
No Cost
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Only one Covenant may be active at a time.
Your entire group gains a 20% chance to Cripple anyone that they damage,
 dealing 234 Spirit damage over 9 seconds and reducing the victim's run speed by 20%.

Covenant of Tenacity
No Cost
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Only one Covenant may be active at a time.
A pact with Khaine that increases your entire group's armor by 429.

Covenant of Vitality
No Cost
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Only one Covenant may be active at a time.
Any time someone in your group damages an enemy, they have a 20% chance 
to deal an additional 0 Spirit damage to their victim, and heal themselves for an equal amount.

Devour Essence
No Cost
150 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Requires 25 Soul Essence per second
You surround an ally with a devouring aura for up to 5 seconds.  Each second, 
your ally will deal 100 Spirit damage to up to 4 enemies within 30 feet of them, 
and become healed for 50% of all the damage done.  You will lose 25 Soul Essence
 each second, and this effect will end if you run out of Soul Essence to power it with.

Essence Lash
50 Action Points
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Builds 50 Soul Essence
You lash out at all opponents in front of you up to 40 feet away, dealing 150 damage.

Fell Sacrifice
30 Action Points
1s cast
2s cooldown
Builds 30 Soul Essence
Cripples all targets within 30 feet of you for 496 damage over 24 seconds.

Flay
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Builds 30 Soul Essence
You flay your target for 125 damage.  If target is Crippled, they are further 
Crippled as they become snared, reducing their run speed by 40% for 6 seconds.

Khaine's Embrace
No Cost
150 ft range
1s cast
2s cooldown
Requires 70 Soul Essence
All of your groupmates regain 371 health.

Khaine's Refreshment
No Cost
30 ft range
Instant cast
13s cooldown
Requires 20 Soul Essence per second
You throw yourself open to Khaine's influence as power rushes through you for
 up to 3 seconds.  Each second, all allies within 30 feet of you will regain 139 
health, and you will lose 20 Soul Essence.  This effect will end if you lose your
 concentration, or run out of Soul Essence to power it with.

Khaine's Vigor
No Cost
150 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Requires 45 Soul Essence
Your entire group gradually regains 410 health over 15 seconds.

Lacerate
20 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
5s cooldown
Builds 20 Soul Essence
A gory strike that Cripples your enemy, dealing 165 damage over 10 seconds and 
reducing their Toughness by 75.

Patch Wounds
No Cost
150 ft range
Instant cast
Requires 20 Soul Essence
Removes 1 Hex effect from a friendly target.

Pillage Essence
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Builds 30 Soul Essence
A strike into your target's soul which deals 150 damage and causes them to lose
 50 Action Points.  You will gain additional Soul Essence for most of the action points that the enemy lost.

Reinforce War Engine
No Cost
5 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Siege Engines
Siege Targetted buff. Decreases incoming damage to the siege engine by 10%
 for 30 seconds. Does not work on Rams. Only one effect of this type per siege engine.

Rend Soul
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
8s cooldown
Requires 25 Soul Essence per second
You repeatedly assault an enemy, shredding their soul energy and twisting 
it to your own purposes.  You strike the target up to four times over 3 
seconds, dealing 51 damage per hit.  Each hit heals your defensive target for
250% of the damage that was dealt.
This effect will end if you break your concentration, or run out of Soul Essence.

Sanguinary Extension
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
5s cooldown
Builds 30 Soul Essence
A slice aimed at fresh wounds which deals 125 damage.  If the enemy was 
Crippled, then they are further Crippled and take an additional 135 damage over 15 seconds.

Shield the Skies
No Cost
Instant cast
300s cooldown
Channeled 10% reduction in damage taken by ranged siege engines. You 
will also protect two other group mates within 30 feet. Only one effect of
this type may be on a player at a time. 

Soul Infusion
No Cost
150 ft range
Instant cast
Requires 30 Soul Essence
Your target is gradually infused with 1200 health over 15 seconds.

Soul Shielding
No Cost
150 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Requires 45 Soul Essence
Everyone in your group becomes surrounded by a magical barrier for 10 
seconds, which will absorb up to 541 damage for each person.

Stand, Coward!
No Cost
100 ft range
6s cast
3s cooldown
Builds 20 Soul Essence
Only usable on other players
Life is restored to a dead ally, and 20% of their health is recovered in the
 hopes they will prove less worthless to you in the future.

Terrifying Vision
20 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
15s cooldown
Builds 20 Soul Essence
Your enemy is distracted by malevolent spirits, making them hate you less
 and causing them to deal 50% less damage against you for 15 seconds.  
You will stop attacking when you use this ability, and the effect will fade if you attack someone that you have detaunted.

Transfer Essence
40 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
5s cooldown
Builds 40 Soul Essence
An unholy attack which deals 100 damage to your target and spills out a 
portion of their soul, healing any of your groupmates within 30 feet for 50%
 of the damage that you dealt.  This effect will not heal you.

Uncaring Dismissal
45 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Builds 45 Soul Essence
A great energy washes over all targets in front of you, blowing back all 
enemy players within 30 feet and knocking down monsters.

Warding Strike
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
5s cooldown
Builds 30 Soul Essence
A cunning strike which deals 100 damage to your enemy and reduces
 their chance to parry by 10% for 10 seconds.

Wracking Agony
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Builds 30 Soul Essence
A merciless attack which deals 75 damage to your enemy, or 225 damage
 if they are below 50% hit points.



Tactics 

Alignment of Naggaroth
Passive Tactic
Spiritual resistance increased by 195.

Bleed Out
Passive Tactic
Increases Lacerate, Sanguinary Extension, and Fell Sacrifice's durations 
by an additional 6 seconds.

Bloodthirst
Passive Tactic
Covenant Of Celerity will now reduce the victim's movement speed by 60% and will deal 435 damage.

Bound by Blood
Passive Tactic
Whenever you heal an ally, there is a 25% chance that you will also be healed for 25% of the same amount.

Curse Of Khaine
Passive Tactic
Any time you critically hit an enemy, all healing used on them for the next 5 seconds will become 100% less effective.

Dark Blessings
Passive Tactic
Heals directed toward you will recover 10% more health.

Discipline
Passive Tactic
Increases your Willpower by 124.

Divine Fury
Passive Tactic
You deal 25% more damage, but all of your healing becomes 20% less effective.

Empowered Transfer
Passive Tactic
Consume Essence now heals for 150% of the damage it deals, and Transfer 
Essence now heals for 100% of the damage it deals.

Fueled Actions
Passive Tactic
When you use Restore Essence or Soul Infusion, there is a 25% chance 
that your next attack will not cost any action points.

Gift of Khaine
Passive Tactic
Any time you critically hit an enemy with an ability from the Path Of 
Sacrifice, your defensive target will regain 60 Action Points.  You may 
not grant action points to yourself with this effect.  Tactic can not trigger more than once every 3 seconds.

Horrifying Offering
Passive Tactic
Consume Strength will now also cause the victim to lose 50 Action Points.

Increased Pain
Passive Tactic
Your critical hits will inflict 50% more damage.

Khaine's Blessing
Passive Tactic
Any time you critically hit an enemy, your autoattack speed is increased
 by 50% for 10 seconds.

Khaine's Bounty
Passive Tactic
Any time you critically heal an ally, you will become surrounded by a protective
 barrier for up to 30 seconds which will absorb up to 335 damage.

Khaine's Imbuement
Passive Tactic
Any time you hit an enemy, there is a 25% chance that they will suffer an 
additional 354 damage over 9 seconds.

Murderous Intent
Passive Tactic
Increases your chance to critically hit by 10% and your chance to parry by 
10%, but reduces the effectiveness of your healing abilities by 20%.

Persistent Rending
Passive Tactic
Reduces the chance that you will be set back while casting Rend Soul by 50%.

Potent Covenants
Passive Tactic
Increases the chance for your Covenants to trigger by an additional 15%.

Restorative Burst
Passive Tactic
Any time one of your direct healing effects critically heals an ally, you will regain 40 Action Points over 3 seconds.

Restored Motivation
Passive Tactic
Restore Essence will also grant 250 points of Morale to your ally.

Siphoned Consumption
Passive Tactic
If Consume Enchantment successfully removes an effect from your enemy, your defensive target will gain 108 health.

Subtlety
Passive Tactic
All of your heals will cause enemy monsters to hate you 25% less than normal.

Transferred Focus
Passive Tactic
Any time you critically hit an enemy, your defensive target will become 20% more receptive to healing effects for 10 seconds.



Morales 

Alter Fate
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Resurrects all groupmates within 30 feet.  Anyone who is brought back from the dead will also be healed for 47 over 5 seconds.

Chant of Pain
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Concentrating for up to 4 seconds on the Word of Pain, you deal 200 
every second to all enemies in a 30 feet area around you. Reveling in
their agony, you are healed for all damage inflicted by the Word of Pain.

Divine Favor
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
150 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A strong heal that will restore 1440 health to your target.

Divine Protection
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Everyone in your group is surrounded by a protective shield, which will 
absorb a large amount of damage from melee abilities.

Focused Mind
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
For the next 10 seconds, you will remove and ignore any silencing, 
disarming, rooting, snaring effects and your abilities will build 50% faster 
and may not be set back.

Khaine's Withdrawal
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Removes all Cripples, Ailments, Curses, and Hexes from your group.

Life's End
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
For 10 seconds, you allow your group (instead of yourself) to feast on the 
life essence of your victims, healing everyone for 50% of the melee damage you deal.

Rampaging Siphon
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 480 damage  to all enemies within 30 feet, and heals your entire 
group for the full amount of the damage dealt.

Steal Life
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Your target suffers 720 damage over 9 seconds, and you are healed for
 a half of the damage dealt.

Thousand and One Dark Blessings
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
For 30 seconds your entire groups Armor is increased by 858, Block, Parry,
 Dodge and Disrupt by 327, and all Resists by 25.

Universal Confusion
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Raw power erupts in a 30 feet area around you, inflicting 480 damage
 and stunning all enemies, preventing them from taking any actions for 5 seconds.

Vision of Torment
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Victim is overcome with seemingly endless visions of their own grisly 
death. So real are the visions, that the victim suffers 1596 damage 
over 7 seconds and will lose 100 morale for every second of agony. 
Target is also stunned for 7 seconds.
[/codebox]


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Der grund warum um ein Haar nichts aus der 12er USK geworden wäre...die Sorceress, Sexy und tödlich!

[codebox]Spells 

Abate War Engine
No Cost
100 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Siege Engines
Siege Targetted debuff. Decreases damage done by that siege engine by 10% for 30 
seconds. Does not work on Rams. Only one effect of this type per siege engine.

Absorb Vitality
30 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Builds 5 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
A Curse which siphons away your enemy's life, dealing 535 Corporeal damage over 15 
seconds and healing you for all of the damage dealt.

Black Horror
45 Action Points
80 ft range
3s cast
Builds 10 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
You create a maelstrom of evil power which deals 250 Corporeal damage to your target
and all other enemies within 20 feet of them, and reduces their Initiative by 50 for 10 seconds.

Cataclysmic Darkness
30 Action Points
100 ft range
2s cast
10s cooldown
Builds 10 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
You send a blast of dark energy slamming into your target, dealing 239 Spirit damage.
 If the victim is Cursed, then they will also become snared for 5 seconds, reducing their 
movement speed by 40%.

Daemonic Chill
30 Action Points
Instant cast
Everyone in your group is surrounded by a demonic chill for 1 hour, giving them a 25%
 chance to deal 50 Corporeal damage back against the attacker when they are struck by
 a melee attack.

Disastrous Cascade
30 Action Points
Instant cast
8s cooldown
Builds 15 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
You allow dark powers for flow freely through your body for up to 3 seconds, dealing 
150 Spirit damage every second to all enemies within 30 feet.  This effect will end if 
you break your concentration or run out of action points.

Dread Aspect
20 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
15s cooldown
You Detaunt your target, making them hate you less and causing them to deal 50%
 less damage to you for 15 seconds.  If you attack anyone that you have Detaunted, the 
effect will immediately end.

Echo Of Power
40 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
Only usable after an enemy Disrupts one of your spells
Builds 10 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
An instant blast of magic that deals 232 Corporeal damage to your target and can not be
 defended against.

Enhance War Engine
No Cost
5 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Siege Engines
Siege Targetted buff. Increases damage done by that siege engine by 10% for 30 
seconds. Does not work on Rams. Only one effect of this type per siege engine.

Gloom Of Night
25 Action Points
80 ft range
2s cast
10s cooldown
Builds 20 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
A cloud of gloom clings to your target for 15 seconds, dealing 133 Spirit damage 
every 3 seconds to them and all other enemies within 20 feet of them.

Gloomburst
45 Action Points
100 ft range
1s cast
5s cooldown
Builds 25 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
A quick-casting spell that deals 232 Spirit damage to your target.

Grip Of Fear
30 Action Points
Instant cast
20s cooldown
All enemies within 30 feet become Rooted, making them unable to move for 5 
seconds.    Rooted targets have a 50% chance to break free when they suffer damage.

Hand Of Ruin
10 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
11s cooldown
Builds 15 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
Tendrils of dark energy burst forth from your hand and slice into your target for
 up to 6 seconds, dealing 266 Spirit damage every 2 seconds.  This effect will end
 if you break your concentration or run out of action points.

Hex War Engine
No Cost
100 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Siege Engines
Siege Targetted debuff. Increases the times it takes to fire that siege engine by 
2 seconds for 30 seconds

Impending Doom
45 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Builds 40 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
You draw forth a huge amount of Dark Magic and slam your target with a powerful 
blast of force, dealing 283 Spirit damage.

Infernal Wave
45 Action Points
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Builds 20 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
A cone of dark energy bursts forth in front of you, dealing 150 Spirit damage to 
enemies up to 65 feet away.

Obsessive Focus
20 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
You become obsessed with your target for 20 seconds, dealing 10% more damage 
to them, but 10% less damage to everyone else.  Even if the target dies, your obsession 
will persist for the full duration.

Pit Of Shades
13 Action Points
80 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Builds 15 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
You create a cloud of dark energy for up to 10 seconds, dealing 199 Corporeal 
damage to your target and all enemies within 20 feet of them every 2 seconds. 
 This effect will end if you break your concentration or run out of action points.

Reckless Gathering
No Cost
Instant cast
30s cooldown
You consume power from the Winds Of Magic for up to 3 seconds, gaining 70 
Action Points per second as long as you maintain your concentration.  While you 
are concentrating on this spell, you will be knocked down for 3 seconds if you suffer any damage.

Shades Of Death
30 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
5s cooldown
Your target is haunted by spectres of death and doom for up to 10 seconds, 
causing an additional 77 Corporeal damage each time that they suffer damage.  This effect
 will occur up to 5 times before fading.

Shadow Knives
20 Action Points
80 ft range
Instant cast
13s cooldown
Builds 15 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
A 0 feet pit of shadow covers the ground at a point that you select for 6 seconds.
 Your enemies will suffer 199 Spirit damage every 2 seconds while they are within 
the area.  This effect will end if you break your concentration or run out of action points.

Shadow Spike
40 Action Points
Instant cast
Builds 10 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
You cause dark energy to burst out of the ground, inflicting a Curse upon all 
enemies in front of you, up to 65 feet away, which deals 375 Corporeal damage over 15 seconds.

Shattered Shadows
40 Action Points
80 ft range
3s cast
Builds 20 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
You crush your foes underneath a blast of living shadow, dealing 250 Spirit damage 
to your target and all other enemies within 20 feet of them.

Shroud Of Darkness
20 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
You draw the shadows close to you, increasing all of your resistances by 292 for 15 seconds.

Stricken Limbs
25 Action Points
100 ft range
1s cast
30s cooldown
Builds 10 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
You fill your enemy's mind with fear, dealing 155 Corporeal damage and Disarming 
them for 5 seconds, making them unable to use melee and ranged abilities.

Stricken Voices
25 Action Points
80 ft range
2s cast
30s cooldown
Builds 20 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
Your enemy becomes overwhelmed with panic, suffering 166 Corporeal damage.  Fear 
and uncertainty spread rapidly through the enemy ranks, Silencing the target and all 
other enemies within 20 feet of them for  5 seconds.

Surging Pain
40 Action Points
Instant cast
Builds 20 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
Waves of agony roll outwards from you, dealing 100 Corporeal damage to all enemies within 30 feet.

Umbral Strikes
30 Action Points
Instant cast
Everyone in your group is filled with dark energy for 1 hour, giving them a 25% chance 
to deal an additional 103 damage any time they deal damage.

Vision Of Torment
40 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
Builds 10 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
A Curse which causes the enemy to lose 30 Action Points over 5 seconds.  When this
 effect ends, they will suffer 166 Spirit damage.

Word Of Pain
20 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
Builds 5 Dark Magic
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
Reduces your target's Willpower by 50 for 10 seconds, and can be stacked up to 3 
times.  When this effect ends, the victim will suffer 199 Spirit damage for each application
 that was stacked.



Tactics 

Alignment of Naggaroth
Passive Tactic
Spiritual resistance increased by 195.

Chilling Gusts
Passive Tactic
Each time Chillwind or Shadow Spike damages an enemy, there is a 33% chance
 that the victim will suffer an additional 75 Corporeal damage as well.

Close Quarters
Passive Tactic
Your magical attacks will deal 25% more damage if the target is within 45 feet, 
but 20% less damage if they are further away.

Dark Blessings
Passive Tactic
Heals directed toward you will recover 10% more health.

Devour Energy
Passive Tactic
Whenever one of your spells hits an enemy, you have a 25% chance to regain 30 
Action Points.  This effect can not occur more than once every 2 seconds.

Empowered Dhar
Passive Tactic
Dhar Wind will now restore your action points, returning an amount equal to the 
Dark Magic which was expended.

Endless Knowledge
Passive Tactic
Increases your Intelligence by 124.

Glorious Carnage
Passive Tactic
Any time you critically hit an enemy, you will gain 200 points of Morale.

Grasping Darkness
Passive Tactic
Doombolt and Chillwind will now also cause the victim to lose 20 Action Points, 
and will reduce their Strength, Intelligence, and Ballistic Skill by 93 for 10 seconds.

Hastened Fear
Passive Tactic
Reduces the cooldown times of Dread Aspect and Grip Of Fear by 7 seconds.

Increased Pain
Passive Tactic
Your critical hits will inflict 50% more damage.

Infernal Gift
Passive Tactic
Whenever one of your damaging spells hits an enemy, there is a 25% chance that 
your other groupmates will gain an Infernal Gift, increasing all damage that they deal by 20% 
for 10 seconds.

Lengthening Shadows
Passive Tactic
Increases the radius of Surging Pain and the distance of Infernal Wave by 33%.

Manic Obsession
Passive Tactic
Reduces Obsessive Focus's cooldown time by 40 seconds.

Neverending Agony
Passive Tactic
Reduces Infernal Wave's cooldown time by 5 seconds, and Pit Of Shades's cooldown time by 10 seconds.

Piercing Shadows
Passive Tactic
Any time that your Dark Magic causes an Backlash, the blast will also deal 50% of the damage
 to all enemies within 30 feet of you.

Recover Energy
Passive Tactic
Any time you damage an enemy with a Path Of Agony ability, you have a 25%
 chance to regan 50 Action Points.
This effect will not trigger more than once every 3 seconds.

Shadow Of Disaster
Passive Tactic
Demonic Chill will now have a chance to react when your groupmates are struck 
by any attack, not just melee attacks.

Sleight Of Hand
Passive Tactic
Enemy monsters will hate you 50% less than normal.

Swell Of Gloom
Passive Tactic
Gloomburst will now deal an additional 155 Corporeal damage each time it hits, but will also
 cause a Backlash every time as well.

Tapping The Dark
Passive Tactic
Whenever your Umbral Strikes effect triggers for one of your allies, they will 
become surrounded by a protective barrier for up to 5 seconds which will absorb up to 180 damage.

Triumphant Blasting
Passive Tactic
Any time you critically hit with a Path Of Destruction ability, the victim will be knocked backwards a moderate distance.

Umbral Fury
Passive Tactic
Umbral Strikes now has a 75% chance to trigger.

Vision Of Domination
Passive Tactic
When Vision Of Torment ends, you will regain 50 action points.



Morales 

Crippling Terror
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Your target and all other enemies within 30 feet of them are Silenced and 
Disarmed for 7 seconds, making them unable to use melee, ranged, or magic abilities.
 This effect is not subject to diminishing returns.

Darkstar Cloak
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
None of your abilities will consume action points for 10 seconds.

Dire Blast
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 480 damage to your target immediately, and another 480 damage over 9 seconds.

Focused Mind
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
For the next 10 seconds, you will remove and ignore any silencing, disarming, 
rooting, snaring effects and your abilities will build 50% faster and may not be set back.

Mage Bolt
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A focused blast that deals 960 damage.

Misdirection
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A strong counter aura will redirect half of any incoming Magic damage back to 
to it's caster which also reduces the amount of damage you take.

Paralyzing Nightmares
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
All enemies within 30 feet suffer 1200 damage and become Rooted, making 
them unable to move for 7 seconds.  This effect is not subject to diminishing returns.

Scintillating Energy
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 960 damage to your target, and stuns them for 7 seconds.

Siphon Power
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Steals up to 200 action points from your target and gives it to you, and 
reduces your target's Intelligence by 124 for 30 seconds.

Soul Stealer
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Your target and all other enemies within 30 feet of them suffer 824 damage and 
lose 125 Action Points.  You gain 494 health and 125 Action Points.

Unleash The Winds
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 1440 damage to all enemies within 30 feet, and knocks them away from you.

Wind-Woven Shell
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Everyone in your group takes 20% less damage for 20 seconds.
[/codebox]


----------



## Punky260 (19. August 2008)

Für die etwas anderen Gildenberichte muss ich jetzt mal ein wenig eigenwerbung in doppelter Sache machen:

Zum einen veröffentlichen wir in den nächsten Tagen auf unserer Gildenseite ( www.exul-vita.de ) unserer "Gildenbetatagebücher".
Berichte von unseren Beta-testern. Alle ein wenig anders, alle ein wenig erfrischend.

Zum anderen wird es mit auf www.sunrise-fm.com eine Radioshow geben in der 2 Exul Vita mitglieder ein wenig über WAR plaudern.
Am Donnerstag ab 20 Uhr geht die Traumfabrik los in der wir zu Gast sind, mit sicherlich der ein oder andern Info zu WAR im Gepäck!


Viel Spass damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Und der letzte Char für heute: Die Witch Bitch aka Hexenkriegerin ^^

Sorry für das Spamming, ich hätte einen einzigen Post daraus gemacht, wenn buffed das zulassen würde ... wens stört, der kann ja wegschaun, oder Seite 5 einfach überspringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[codebox]Spells 

Agile Escape
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
30s cooldown
Stuns your target for 2 seconds as you leap backwards, jumping away from them.

Agonizing Wound
40 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
Builds 1 Blood Lust
A cruel attack to your target, which deals 125 damage. If you are behind your target,
 you ignore your target's armor.

Black Lotus Blade
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Builds 1 Blood Lust
A deadly strike which deals 150 damage to your target and infects them with Black 
Lotus toxin, causing all healing that they receive for the next 10 seconds to become 50% less effective.

Booby Trap
No Cost
65 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Siege Engines
You booby trap a siege engine. Next time that siege engine fires, the booby trap 
explodes, dealing 300 damage to the engine and all players within 360. Can use while 
moving. Can use from stealth.

Elixir of Insane Power
25 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A vile brew which drives you into a rage for the next 10 seconds.  All of your attacks 
will also strike one additional enemy within 10 feet.
You may only use a single Elixir at a time.

Elixir of Maddened Speed
25 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A powerful witch's brew which hastens your reactions for the next 10 seconds.
 Your autoattack speed is increased by 25% and all of your abilities will cool down 25% faster.
You may only use a single Elixir at a time.

Elixir of the Cauldron
25 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A potion filled from the legendary Cauldron Of Blood which sharpens your perceptions 
for the next 10 seconds.  Your chance to critically hit from behind your target is 
increased by 25%.
You may only use a single Elixir at a time.

Enchanting Beauty
20 Action Points
Instant cast
30s cooldown
Your unearthly Elven beauty Detaunts all enemies within 30 feet, making 
them hate you less and causing them to deal 50% less damage to you for 
15 seconds.  If you attack anyone that you have Detaunted, the effect will
 immediately end.

Enfeebling Strike
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
Requires Prowling
You ambush your target from the shadows and strike with a Crippling attack.
 Your target will take 37 damage every time they move for 15 seconds. Your
 abilities will cost 50% fewer Action Points for 10 seconds. Builds 2 Blood Lust.

Envenomed Blade
40 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
Builds 1 Blood Lust
You stab your enemy with a poisoned blade, dealing 50 damage.  The victim 
becomes wracked with pains, suffering an additional 165 damage over 9 
seconds.  This effect will stack with itself up to three times.

Faultfinder
No Cost
3s cast
300s cooldown
Increases melee damage done to keep doors by 10% for 30 seconds

Feinted Positioning
25 Action Points
65 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Your positional attacks can be used without the positional requirement for 
10 seconds. Does not affect morale abilities.

Fleet-Footed
50 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Your swift footwork and quick thinking removes all roots and snares from you.
 For the next 10 seconds, roots and snares will have no effect on you.

Heart Render Toxin
40 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
Frenzy - Requires Blood Lust
Costs 20% fewer action points per Blood Lust spent
You quickly strike your target two times, dealing damage and inflicting an 
Ailment on them for 10 seconds which reduces their Wounds.
   1 Blood Lust:  62 damage per hit; Wounds reduced by 25.
   2 Blood Lust:  83 damage per hit; Wounds reduced by 33.
   3 Blood Lust:  105 damage per hit; Wounds reduced by 41.
   4 Blood Lust:  125 damage per hit; Wounds reduced by 50.
   5 Blood Lust:  146 damage per hit; Wounds reduced by 58.

Heart Seeker
25 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Target must be facing away from you
Builds 1 Blood Lust
A shocking strike which deals 225 damage and stuns your target for 3 seconds.

Kiss Of Agony
20 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Builds 1 Blood Lust
You stab into your target causing 100 damage over 5 seconds, and their 
blood sticks to your corrupted blades.  For the next 2 minutes, all of your 
attacks have a 25% chance to inflict agonizing pain on your target, reducing 
their movement speed by 40% and causing 155 damage over 5 seconds.
You may only use a single Kiss at a time.

Kiss Of Betrayal
20 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Builds 1 Blood Lust
You stab into your target for 100 damage, and their blood sticks to your 
corrupted blades.  For the next 2 minutes, all of your attacks have a 25% 
chance to deal an additional  100 damage to your target.  The unnatural 
venom will absorb your victim's life force, reducing their Toughness by  75
 for  5 seconds and increasing your Toughness by  75.
You may only use a single Kiss at a time.

Kiss Of Death
20 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Builds 1 Blood Lust
You stab into your target for 100 damage, and their blood sticks to your
 corrupted blades.  For the next 2 minutes, all of your attacks have a 25% 
chance to deal an additional 231 damage over 9 seconds, and cause the
 victim to lose  30 action points over  9 seconds. 
You may only use a single Kiss at a time.

On Your Knees!
40 Action Points
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Frenzy - Requires Blood Lust
Costs 20% fewer action points per Blood Lust spent
You spin around and strike nearby enemies with a pair of quick, punishing 
attacks which deal damage to victims within 30 feet, and knock them down
 for 2 seconds.
   1 Blood Lust:  64 damage per hit; 2 target maximum.
   2 Blood Lust:  86 damage per hit; 3 target maximum.
   3 Blood Lust:  108 damage per hit; 4 target maximum.
   4 Blood Lust:  129 damage per hit; 5 target maximum.
   5 Blood Lust:  150 damage per hit; 6 target maximum.

Pick Lock
No Cost
3s cast
300s cooldown
You bolster yourself for 30 seconds, allowing you to bypass the defenses
 of an enemy keep's postern door, porting you inside.

Pierce Armor
40 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Builds 1 Blood Lust
A powerful stab that slices through the target's defenses, dealing 180 
damage to your target and ignoring all of their armor.  If the target is 
Crippled, then their armor will also be reduced by 643 for 10 seconds.

Puncture
40 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
Frenzy - Requires Blood Lust
Costs 20% fewer action points per Blood Lust spent
You quickly stab your target twice, dealing damage based on your Blood Lust.
   1 Blood Lust:  87 damage per hit
   2 Blood Lust:  117 damage per hit
   3 Blood Lust:  147 damage per hit
   4 Blood Lust:  175 damage per hit
   5 Blood Lust:  204 damage per hit

Ruthless Assault
15 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
8s cooldown
Frenzy - Requires Blood Lust
Costs 20% fewer action points per Blood Lust spent
A relentless string of attacks which repeatedly strikes your target up to
 6 times over 3 seconds.
   1 Blood Lust:  228 damage.
   2 Blood Lust:   306 damage.
   3 Blood Lust:   384 damage.
   4 Blood Lust:   462 damage.
   5 Blood Lust:   540 damage.

Sacrificial Stab
40 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Target must be facing away from you
Frenzy - Requires Blood Lust
Costs 20% fewer action points per Blood Lust spent
You offer up your target as a sacrifice, stabbing them twice and healing
 yourself for all damage that you dealt.
   1 Blood Lust:  62 damage per hit.
   2 Blood Lust:  83 damage per hit.
   3 Blood Lust:  105 damage per hit.
   4 Blood Lust:  125 damage per hit.
   5 Blood Lust:  146 damage per hit.

Sever Limb
45 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Requires Parry
A precise Crippling attack that deals 180 damage and disarms your target
 for 5 seconds, making them unable to use melee or ranged weapons.

Shadow Prowler
No Cost
2s cast
60s cooldown
You prowl through the shadows, making it less likely that hostile monsters
 will notice you but slowly draining away your action points.  This effect 
will end if you use any abilities or run out of action points.

Throat Slitter
25 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Builds 1 Blood Lust
A swift slice that silences your target, making them unable to use magic 
for 3 seconds. You will also deal 150 damage to your target if you attack them from behind.

Treacherous Assault
No Cost
Instant cast
Requires Prowling
You leap out at your target in a maddened battle craze, immediately 
gaining 2 Blood Lust. Your target will take 100 damage every time they 
use a magical attack for 15 seconds. Your abilities will cost 50% fewer 
Action Points for 10 seconds.

Vehement Blades
No Cost
Instant cast
Requires Prowling
You leap out of the shadows in an insane rage. Your target will take 103 
damage for each melee attack over the next 15 seconds. Your abilities 
will cost 50% fewer Action Points for 10 seconds. Builds 2 Blood Lust.

Witchbrew
40 Action Points
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Frenzy - Requires Blood Lust
Costs 20% fewer action points per Blood Lust spent
You consume a noxious liquid distilled from blood which fills you with 
power, causing your next several attacks to each deal an additional 
100 Spirit damage to all enemies within 20 feet of your target.
   1 Blood Lust:  Lasts for 2 attacks.
   2 Blood Lust:  Lasts for 3 attacks.
   3 Blood Lust:  Lasts for 4 attacks.
   4 Blood Lust:  Lasts for 5 attacks.
   5 Blood Lust:  Lasts for 6 attacks.

Wracking Pains
40 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
Builds 1 Blood Lust
A Crippling attack that deals 297 Spirit damage to your target over 9 
seconds.  If the target is Ailing, then their Initiative will be reduced by 
50 for 9 seconds and Weapon Skill will also be reduced by 50 for 9 seconds.



Tactics 

Alignment of Naggaroth
Passive Tactic
Spiritual resistance increased by 195.

Baneful Touch
Passive Tactic
Any time you attack an enemy from the sides or rear, there is a 25% 
chance that the victim will lose 40 Action Points.

Bathing in Blood
Passive Tactic
Any time you kill an enemy, you will regain 378 health over 9 seconds.

Broad Severing
Passive Tactic
Sever Limb will now sweep out in an arc in front of you, striking enemies within 20 feet.

Brute Force
Passive Tactic
Increases your Strength by 124.

Dark Blessings
Passive Tactic
Heals directed toward you will recover 10% more health.

Exotic Venom
Passive Tactic
Increases the durations of Vehement Blades, Enfeebling Strike, and 
Treacherous Assault by an additional 5 seconds.

Flanking
Passive Tactic
All of your attacks deal 15% more damage when you strike an enemy from the sides or rear.

For the Hag Queen!
Passive Tactic
Your Frenzies will now have a 10% chance per point spent to knock the enemy down for 3 seconds.

Frenzied Mayhem
Passive Tactic
Increases your chance to critically hit by 3% for each Blood Lust point you have.

Healer's Bane
Passive Tactic
All of your Path Of Suffering attacks gain a 25% chance to reduce the 
victim's healing abilities by 75% for 10 seconds.

Increased Pain
Passive Tactic
Your critical hits will inflict 50% more damage.

Jagged Edge
Passive Tactic
Any time you critically hit an enemy they will begin to bleed, suffering 
additional 333 damage over 9 seconds.

Kiss Of Doom
Passive Tactic
Increases the chances for all of your Kisses to trigger by 25%.

Masterful Treachery
Passive Tactic
After hitting an enemy with Treacherous Assault, Vehement Blades, or 
Enfeebling Strike, you will deal 20% more damage for 10 seconds.

Riposte
Passive Tactic
Each time you parry an enemy's attack, you will strike them back for 150
 damage which they can not prevent.

Sacrifices Rewarded
Passive Tactic
Any time you are critically hit by an enemy, you will become protected by
 a barrier which will absorb up to 330 damage.
This effect will not trigger more than once every 3 seconds.

Septic Blade
Passive Tactic
Envenomed Blade will now also reduce the victim's chance to critically hit by 25%.

Sharpened Edge
Passive Tactic
All of your Frenzies will now reduce the victim's armor by 75% for 3 seconds.

Swift Blades
Passive Tactic
Increases your chance to parry attacks by 10%.  Each time you parry an 
attack, you will regain 20 Action Points.
This effect will not trigger more than once every 3 seconds.

Swift Movements
Passive Tactic
Reduces Feinted Positioning's cooldown time by 40 seconds.

Swift Pursuit
Passive Tactic
Fleet-Footed will now also increase your run speed by 25%.

Taste Of Blood
Passive Tactic
Any time you take damage, there is a 25% chance that you will cause 
15% more damage for 10 seconds.

Whirling Blades
Passive Tactic
Your attacks which build Blood Lust will now have a 33% chance to build
 one additional Blood Lust.



Morales 

Blade Spin
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 1645 damage over 5 seconds to all enemies within 30 feet.

Broad Swings
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
All of your attacks for the next 10 seconds will strike up to 2 additional
 enemies near your target.

Confusing Movements
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Concentrating on your perceived movements, you will be able to Dodge
 and Parry all attacks against you for 7 seconds.

Dance Of Doom
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
You concentrate on your target, repeatedly dealing 240 damage to
 them for up to 3 seconds.

Death Reaper
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Increase group's critical hit chance by 50% for 10 seconds.

Fling Poison
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 1600 damage over 5 seconds to all enemies in front of you, up
 to 65 feet away.

Force Of Will
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
You stare down your opponent, draining 200 of their Action Points into
 yourself, and reducing their strength by 124 for 30 seconds.

Frenzied Slaughter
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
All of your abilities will cost 25% fewer action points, cool down 50% faster,
 and deal 20% more damage for 7 seconds.

Overwhelming Dread
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
All enemies within 30 feet instantly lose 125 Action Points, and will regain 
action points 50% more slowly for the next 10 seconds.

Relentless Assault
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A prolonged ferver that grants 10 Action Points a second to everyone in your
 group for 10 seconds.

Sever Nerve
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A directed strike that inflicts 960 damage to your target.

Web Of Shadows
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 960 damage to all enemies in front of you, up to 65 feet away.[/codebox]


----------



## Targuss (19. August 2008)

Noch weiteres zu den Public Qs: Die erste davon aht ncoh Spaß gemacht, man hat schön was mit ein paar anderen gezockt, aber ab einem etwas höheren level ist es einfach nur ncoh eintöniges gefarme, noch eintöniger wie das gefarme in WoW. Zumal man die PQ in der Regel gar nicht alleine schafft, bis in die letzte Phase.


----------



## Efgrib (19. August 2008)

> Was über allem liegt und wohl von den meisten Kritikern bemängelt werden wird, ist das Kampfsystem von WAR. Hier kann ich persönlich wenig schön reden und will es auch gar nicht, denn das Kampfsystem ist extrem simpel und erfordert absolut keine Reaktion vom Spieler.
> Das sollte man nun nicht falsch verstehen, es geht darum das man nicht reagieren muss, denn man kann praktisch nichts gegen Aktionen des Gegners machen und braucht es auch nicht. Es gibt kaum negative Effekte die länger als 15s halten, daher ist ein entgiften/dispellen fast nie nötig/möglich. Es ist für die Supporter einfach effizienter zu Heilen oder selber Schaden zu machen anstatt Debuffs zu entfernen, da diese meist zu schnell wieder weg sind.
> Im Endeffekt macht jeder sein Ding und zieht je nach Gegner seine Skills durch. Die Ausnahme sind maximal noch Aktionen die nur nach dem widerstehen, blocken, parieren oder ausweichen ausgeführt werden können. Hier hat Mythic, mit starrem Blick auf die breite Masse der Casuals, ein zu simples System gestrickt das sicherlich zu Recht von vielen kritisiert werden wird.



diesem bericht von war-welten kann ich nur zustimmen. und genau das ist so enttäuschend für mich. statt spannendes taktisches pvp gibt es mehr oder weniger nur langweiliges gezerge.


wenn ich dann w.a.r. an den worten der macher messe (wir releasen erst wenn es perfekt ist blabla) dann frag ich mich ernsthaft was ist da wohl schief gelaufen?


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Hmnö, Eintöniger find ichs nicht. Pq's Stage 1 grinden alleine, für mehr Stages ist das nicht vorgesehen. Dafür brauchst halt ne Gruppe. Glaub brauch ich dir aber nicht mehr sagen. ^^


----------



## Targuss (19. August 2008)

Jetzt wo ichs seh... War welten spricht mir aus der Seele.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Und noch den Blackorc hinzufügen:

[codebox]Spells 

Arm Breaka
25 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Leads to da' Gud Plan!
Deals 77 damage.  Removes 50 Action Points over 5 seconds.

Big Slash
45 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
Needs da' Gud Plan!
Leads to da' Best Plan!!
Deals 129 damage to up to two targets 10 feet from you.

Big Swing
45 Action Points
Instant cast
Needs da' Gud Plan!
Leads to da' Best Plan!!
Deals 100 damage to targets within 10 feet. Debuffs target's strength by
75 for 10 seconds.

Bulwark
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Doors
Repairs a friendly keep door for 5% of it's total health over 15 seconds.

Can't Hit Me!
15 Action Points
Instant cast
Requires Shield
Increase Block Chance by 50%.  While you are channeling, you can move at 
60% movement speed. After you block, the attacker takes 100 damage.

Challenge
30 Action Points
Instant cast
30s cooldown
You challenge all opponents in front of you, forcing monsters to attack you. 
While challenged, your opponents will deal 30% less damage to everyone other
 than you. This effect will fade after 15 seconds or after your opponent has hit you 3 times.

Da Big Un'
No Cost
Instant cast
Requires Great Weapon
Needs da' Best Plan!!
No Plan after dis!
Deals 125 damage to all targets 10 feet in front of you.

Da Biggest!
60 Action Points
Instant cast
War Bellow
All attacks have a 25% chance to increase Strength by 78 for 10 seconds.
 You may only have 1 War Bellow active at a time.

Da Greenest
60 Action Points
Instant cast
War Bellow
All attacks have a 25% chance to increase all resists by 75 for 10 seconds.
 You may only have 1 War Bellow active at a time.

Da Toughest!
60 Action Points
Instant cast
War Bellow
All attacks have a 25% chance to activate a protective shield that absorbs 
up to 50 damage for 5 seconds.
 You may only have 1 War Bellow active at a time.

Deflect Oil
No Cost
Instant cast
300s cooldown
Channeled 10% reduction in damage taken by Oil siege engines. You will also 
protect two other group mates within 1 feet. Only one effect of this type may
 be on a player at a time. 

Down Ya Go
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Requires Great Weapon
Needs da' Best Plan!!
No Plan after dis!
Deals 155 damage. 50% chance to Knockdown target for 3s. 100% chance
 if target is snared.

Follow 'me Lead
40 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
Leads to da' Gud Plan!
Deals 75 damage. Buffs Defensive Targets Weapon Skill by 75

Get 'Em
25 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
An encouraging bellow that causes your group's Action Points to regenerate 
20% faster for 15 seconds.

Hold The Line!
20 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Requires Shield
You focus your defenses against enemy fire, increasing your chances to 
dodge and disrupt by 45% for 12 seconds.  You will also defend all allies behind
 you, up to 40 feet away, increasing their chances to dodge and disrupt 
by 15% as long as they remain at your back.  Allies may have this effect stacked
 on them up to 3 times.
This effect will end if you break your concentration, or run out of action points.

Juggernaut
50 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
You become filled with unstoppable power, removing all snaring, rooting, stunning,
 and disarming effects.

Modify War Engine
No Cost
5 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Siege Targetted buff. Decreases the cooldown times of that siege engine by
 0 seconds for 30 seconds

Not in da face!
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Needs da' Best Plan!!
No Plan after dis!
Deals 125 damage. Increases cooldowns on target by 5 seconds for 10 seconds.

Right in Da Jibblies
40 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Needs da' Gud Plan!
Leads to da' Best Plan!!
Deals 125 damage. Reduces target's weaponskill by 75 for 10 seconds.

Rock 'Ard
40 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Needs da' Gud Plan!
Leads to da' Best Plan!!
Deals 75 damage. Activates protective shield that absorbs up to 300 over 5 seconds.

Save Da Runts
No Cost
150 ft range
Instant cast
Only usable on other players
You defend one of your allies and try to take attacks meant for them.  As 
long as you are within 30 feet of them, any damage that they suffer and
 all hate that they cause will be split evenly between the two of you.

Savin' Me Hide
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
Needs da' Best Plan!!
No Plan after dis!
Deals 100 damage. Increases toughness by 75 for 10 seconds.

Shut Yer Face
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Needs da' Best Plan!!
No Plan after dis!
Deals 75 damage. Silences  target for 5 seconds.

Skull Thumper
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
Needs da' Best Plan!!
No Plan after dis!
Deals 129 damage.

T'ree Hit Combo
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Needs da' Best Plan!!
No Plan after dis!
Deals 129 damage every second for 3 seconds.

Taunt
20 Action Points
65 ft range
Instant cast
15s cooldown
You enrage your opponent, interrupting any currently building abilities 
and forcing monsters to attack you. While taunted your opponent will 
take 30% more damage from your attacks. This effect will fade after 
15 seconds or after your opponent has hit you 3 times.

Trip 'Em Up
25 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
5s cooldown
Needs da' Gud Plan!
Leads to da' Best Plan!!
Deals 246 damage over 10 seconds.  Snares target by 40% for 10 seconds.

Tuffer 'n Nails
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
Requires Shield
Needs da' Gud Plan!
Leads to da' Best Plan!!
Deals 100 damage. Increases Armor by 618 for 10 seconds.

WAAAAAAAGH!
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
5s cooldown
Needs da' Best Plan!!
No Plan after dis!
Deals 100 Corporeal damage to all targets within 30 feet. Also reduces
 target's Corporeal resistance by 236 for 10 seconds.

We'z Bigger
50 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Needs da' Gud Plan!
Leads to da' Best Plan!!
Deals 125. Increases the armor of all groupmates within 20 feet by 440 for 10 seconds.

Where You Going?
30 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Effected opponents are rooted for 5 seconds and cannot move. There
 is a 50% chance of the root breaking with every hit.

Wot armor?
30 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
Leads to da' Gud Plan!
Deals 51 damage.  Reduces armor by 25% for 10 seconds.  Effect can
 be stacked up to 5 times, and each additional application increases the effect by 12%.

Ya Missed Me
25 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Requires Block
Leads to da' Gud Plan!
Deals 75 undefendable damage. Target's physical damage done is reduced by 20% for 10 seconds.



Tactics 

'Ave Another One
Passive Tactic
Follow 'me Lead will deal an addtional 280 damage over 5 seconds.

An Bestest!
Passive Tactic
Da Biggest now increases your groups Strength by 156 for 10 seconds.

Big Brawlin'
Passive Tactic
Big Swing now Snares for 40% for 5 seconds and Disorients for 5 seconds,
 setting back build times by 1 second.

Bring 'Em On
Passive Tactic
Whenever you Parry, you immediatly put your \Best Plan\ in motion.

Can Youz Hear Me Now?
Passive Tactic
Cooldown on Shut Yer Face is reduced by 5 seconds and damage is
 increased to 125 

Dat Was Great!
Passive Tactic
Increases the duration of \Wot Armor?\ by 10 seconds, and adds 2 
counters instead of 1.

Don't Bother Me None
Passive Tactic
Increases your Spirit resistance by 195.

Focused Offense
Passive Tactic
You deal 25% more damage, and all enemy monsters will hate you 25%
 less than normal, but you take 20% more damage any time you're hit.

Good Wif Shield
Passive Tactic
Increases Block Chance by 10% when using a shield.

Gork Smash!
Passive Tactic
Increases Critical Hit Chance by 10% when you have a Gud' Plan, and
 20% while you have Da' Best Plan.

I'm Da Biggest!
Passive Tactic
Increases your Wounds by 124.

Keep It Goin'!
Passive Tactic
Increases damage on Big Slash to 258 and reduces cost by 15 Action
 Points.

Less Stabbin' Me
Passive Tactic
Increases Block and Parry by 5% when you have a Gud' Plan, and 
10%% while you have Da' Best Plan.

Lookin' For Opp'tunity
Passive Tactic
Clobber now removes 6 percentage points from your opponents Morale.

Loudmouth
Passive Tactic
War Bellows (Da Biggest, Da Toughest, Da Greenest) now also deal 
120 damage to your offensive target.

Menace
Passive Tactic
Enemy monsters will hate you 100% more than normal on all attacks.

Mor' Hardcore
Passive Tactic
Right in Da Jibblies and Not in Da Face will now knock targets back 
a medium distance.

No Choppin' Me
Passive Tactic
Follow 'me Lead will also buff all groupmates within 30 feet of the
 defensive target.

Rugged
Passive Tactic
Increases Toughness by 124.

Stab You Gooder
Passive Tactic
All of your critical hits will deal 50% more bonus critical damage.

Stop Hittin' Da Runts
Passive Tactic
You gain 10 Action Points whenever the guarded runt is attacked.

Unstoppable Juggernaut
Passive Tactic
Juggernaught's cooldown is reduced to 20 seconds.

You Got Nuffin'
Passive Tactic
You can no longer be De-Taunted. Git' da' squishy!!

Youz see me blok' dat'?!
Passive Tactic
Whenever you Block an attack you gain 4 percentage points worth 
of Morale. This effect will not trigger more than once every 3 seconds.



Morales 

Cant' Touch Us
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Requires Shield
Your group members will gain 200 Action Points and will absorb up
 to 1200 damage over 15 seconds.

Deafening Bellow!
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
All targets within 30 feet of you are Silenced, unable to use Magic 
for 7 seconds.

Demolishing Strike
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A powerful melee attack that reduces armor by 818 and deals 720
 damage over 15 seconds

Distracting Bellow
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A loud shout that startles your target and all enemies within 30
 feet of them, reducing their damage by 50% for  10 seconds.

Grapple
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Both you and your target are held tightly in place for 10 seconds, 
and neither one of you can move.  This effect can not be dispelled or broken.

Immaculate Defense
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
An impressive display of defense which reduces incoming damage 
by 22% for both you and all group members within 65 feet of you for 10 seconds.

Puddle o Muck
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 1235 over 15 seconds to all targets 65 feet in front of you. 
Affected targets are snared by 40% for 15 seconds.

Quit Yer Squabblin'
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Everyone in group gains an additional 10% chance to Parry and 
Dodge for 30 seconds.

Raze
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Repeatedly attack all enemies in front of you, inflicting 240 damage
 every second  for 3 seconds, up to 65 feet away.

Shield Wall
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Increases your chance to block by 100% for 10 seconds.

Walk it off!
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Everyone in your group gains 93 Toughness for 15 seconds.

Yer Nothin
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 1200 over 12 seconds to all targets within 30 feet in of you.
 Affected targets lose 30 seconds of Morale over 12 seconds.
[/codebox]

So, ich entschuldige mich ausdrücklich für das verursachte Chaos in diesem Thread (so sind die Zeloten nunmal) *g*

Hab die Texte jetzt fein säuberlich in Codeboxes verpackt, sodass sie Scrollbar sein sollten. War nur einfach so begeistern davon...omg, ich kanns noch immer nicht fassen...DIE NDA ist DOWN! *g*

Edit: Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung, wie man diese geistesgestörten Codeboxes dazu zwingt, einen Zeilenumbruch zu machen?


----------



## Targuss (19. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Hmnö, Eintöniger find ichs nicht. Pq's Stage 1 grinden alleine, für mehr Stages ist das nicht vorgesehen. Dafür brauchst halt ne Gruppe. Glaub brauch ich dir aber nicht mehr sagen. ^^



Nö brauchste nicht, aber ab Stage 2 is dann halt nix andres als zu zweit+ zu grinden.


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Ja gut, stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (19. August 2008)

Naja gut, aber ich pers. fand die PQs wirklich ziemlich gut. Hat immer wieder
Spass gemacht.

Zwar ähneln sich viele PQs, aber man findet dennoch oft genug PQs die mal
was neues bieten. Mal muss man Gebäude anzünden und schaun, das sie von
den NPCs nicht wieder gelöscht werden, oder man haut halt wirklich einfach mal
nur Mobs um, was in der Gruppe aber auch nicht zu eintönig ist, bzw man kanns
ertragen...

Am Ende gibt dann hin und wieder sogar richtig schöne Endgegner, wo es auch
Spass macht die umzulegen. Nicht zu vergessen die Lootbox, die wirklich klasse
gemacht ist. Denn nicht nur, das man sich verschiedene Items aus einem Loot-Bag
aussuchen kann, nein, man kann sogar wirklich ALLE Items die dort drin sind selbst
tragen. Ob sie besser sind als die, die man gerade anhat ist natürlich wieder ne
andere sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag die PQs!
Manche ähneln sich sicherlich, ist in meinen Augen aber nicht allzuwild.

Das grundkonzept der PQs find ich einfach klasse...


----------



## Ascían (19. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> So, ich entschuldige mich ausdrücklich für das verursachte Chaos in diesem Thread (so sind die Zeloten nunmal) *g*
> 
> Hab die Texte jetzt fein säuberlich in Codeboxes verpackt, sodass sie Scrollbar sein sollten. War nur einfach so begeistern davon...omg, ich kanns noch immer nicht fassen...DIE NDA ist DOWN! *g*
> 
> Edit: Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung, wie man diese geistesgestörten Codeboxes dazu zwingt, einen Zeilenumbruch zu machen?



Hehe, na das schaut ja jetzt schon viel übersichtlicher aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soll deine Mühen aber nicht schmälern, deswegen sag ich dir's ungern: Ich habe keine Ahnung wie man in BB Code den Zeilenumbruch macht *sigh*


----------



## Clubmaster (19. August 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> diesem bericht von war-welten kann ich nur zustimmen. und genau das ist so enttäuschend für mich. statt spannendes taktisches pvp gibt es mehr oder weniger nur langweiliges gezerge.
> 
> 
> wenn ich dann w.a.r. an den worten der macher messe (wir releasen erst wenn es perfekt ist blabla) dann frag ich mich ernsthaft was ist da wohl schief gelaufen?




Das ist leider vollkommener Quatsch und ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man sowas online stellen kann. "Keine Reaktionen notwendig", ich frage mich was der tester erwartet hat. Ich meine es geht hier nicht um Quake, sondern um ein MMORPG. Zudem ist das "Zergen" nur so lange akut, wie die Leute ihre Klassen noch nicht beherrschen. In der Beta haben gut organisierte Gruppen im RvR doppelt so große Mannschaften wie einen alten Truthahn zerpflückt. Scheinbar begriefen die meisten nicht, dass es hier nicht um Counterstrike sondern um großangelegtes PvP handelt. Naja, schade.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Hehe, na das schaut ja jetzt schon viel übersichtlicher aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und weil das so nett von dir war, hier gleich der Schamane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[codebox]Spells 

'Ere We Go!
25 Action Points
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Everyone in your group's next attack deals 
an additional 100 Elemental damage.

'Ey, Quit Bleedin'
30 Action Points
150 ft range
Instant cast
Mork's Waaagh! increases effectiveness. 
Heals your target for 1200 health over 15 seconds.  

Big Waaagh!
50 Action Points
100 ft range
1s cast
20s cooldown
Deals 300 Elemental damage.

Bigger, Better, An' Greener
50 Action Points
150 ft range
3s cast
Mork's Waaagh! reduces cast time. 
Heals your target for 774 health.
This is a fragile spell, and will always be set 
back by a large amount if you are damaged 
while casting it.

Bleed Fer' Me
40 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Gork's Waaagh! increases effectiveness. 
You deal  448 Elemental damage to your target 
over 24 seconds and your defensive target is 
healed for the damage done. 

Bunch o' Waaagh
13 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
11s cooldown
Gork's Waaagh! increases effectiveness. 
You concentrate on your target for up to 6 seconds,
 repeatedly dealing 232 Elemental damage to them 
as long as you maintain your concentration.

Cleanse War Engine
No Cost
100 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Siege Engines
Siege Targetted cleanse. Removes any siege 
specific debuffs from a friendly siege engine.

Da Waaagh! Is Coming
55 Action Points
80 ft range
3s cast
Gork's Waaagh! reduces cast time. 
Deals 200 Elemental damage to your target. 
Then deals 150 Elemental damage to 2 targets
 near the original target, and deals 100 Elemental 
damage to 2 targets near each of the secondary 
targets. Targets can not be hit more than once by the ability.

Do Sumfin Useful
40 Action Points
150 ft range
Instant cast
Your target regains 432 health over 9 seconds.
 Spends Waaagh to increase Toughness by 26 
for each point of Waaagh! built, up to 3 points.

Don' Feel Nuthin
40 Action Points
150 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Mork's Waaagh! increases effectiveness. 
Only usable on group mates
Surrounds an ally with a magical barrier that
 absorbs up to 645 damage for up to 9 seconds. 

Eeeek!
60 Action Points
Instant cast
60s cooldown
You, and all enemies near you, are blasted with
 Waaagh!, knocking away players and knocking 
monsters down.

Gather Round
70 Action Points
3s cast
Mork's Waaagh! reduces cast time. 
Heals your entire group for 371 health.

Geddoff!
20 Action Points
100 ft range
2s cast
20s cooldown
Gork's Waaagh! reduces cast time. 
Deals 199 Elemental damage to your target and
 all other enemies within 20 feet of them, and
 knocks them backwards.

Gedup!
20 Action Points
100 ft range
6s cast
3s cooldown
Mork's Waaagh! reduces cast time. 
Only usable on other players
Resurrects your target with 20% health.

Get'n Smarter
30 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Steals 75 Intellegence from your target for 15 seconds.

Gork's Barbs'
30 Action Points
100 ft range
2s cast
10s cooldown
Gork's Waaagh! reduces cast time. 
Deals 75 Elemental damage to target. For 10s,
 debuff deals 100 Elemental damage everytime 
the target uses a melee action.

Greener 'n Cleaner
20 Action Points
150 ft range
Instant cast
Removes 1 Hex effect from your target.

I'll Take That!
25 Action Points
100 ft range
2s cast
Gork's Waaagh! reduces cast time. 
Deals 136 Elemental damage to your target, and 
heals your defensive target for the amount of damage done.

Life Leaka
30 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
Gork's Waaagh! increases effectiveness. 
You deal 335 Elemental damage to your target over 15 seconds. 

Look Over There!
20 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
15s cooldown
You Detaunt your target, making them hate you 
less and causing them to deal 50% less damage 
to you for 15 seconds.  If you attack anyone that
 you have Detaunted, the effect will immediately end.

Mork's Buffer
60 Action Points
Instant cast
Increases all resistances of everyone in your group by 157 for 1 hour.

Reinforce War Engine
No Cost
5 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Siege Engines
Siege Targetted buff. Decreases incoming damage
 to the siege engine by 10% for 30 seconds. Does
 not work on Rams. Only one effect of this type per siege engine.

Scuse me!
50 Action Points
2s cast
10s cooldown
Gork's Waaagh! reduces cast time. 
A cone of energy strikes enemies in front of you,
 up to 65 feet away, dealing 166 Elemental damage
 and reducing their Elemental resistance by 112 for 9 seconds.

Shield the Skies
No Cost
Instant cast
300s cooldown
Channeled 10% reduction in damage taken by 
ranged siege engines. You will also protect two
 other group mates within 30 feet. Only one 
effect of this type may be on a player at a time. 

Shrug it off
60 Action Points
100 ft range
2s cast
10s cooldown
Mork's Waaagh! reduces cast time. 
Only usable on group mates
A buff that surrounds your target for the next
 9 seconds.  On initial use, and each time they 
suffer damage, 172 points of healing is added 
to a pool, up to 10 times.  When the effect expires,
 or when the target dies, your entire group becomes 
healed for the full value of the pool.

Sticky Feetz
20 Action Points
100 ft range
3s cast
30s cooldown
For 10 seconds, all enemies within 30 feet of a spot
 that you select will have their Elemental resistance
 reduced by 236 and become snared, reducing their 
run speed by 60%.

Stop hittin' me!
45 Action Points
Instant cast
30s cooldown
Your chance to disrupt attacks is increased by
 5%, and you detaunt all enemies within 30 feet
 for 10 seconds, making them hate you less and
 causing them to deal 50% less damage to you. 
If you attack anyone that you have Detaunted, 
the effect will immediately end.

Yer A Weaklin'
30 Action Points
100 ft range
2s cast
Gork's Waaagh! reduces cast time. 
Your target takes 166 Elemental damage. Your 
target' 2019s strength is also reduced by 75 for 10 seconds.

Yer Not So Bad
45 Action Points
100 ft range
2s cast
20s cooldown
Gork's Waaagh! reduces cast time. 
Steals 180 Action Points from your target over 
9 seconds.

You Got Nuthin!
25 Action Points
100 ft range
1s cast
30s cooldown
Gork's Waaagh! reduces cast time. 
Deals 125 Elemental damage and silences your target
, making them unable to use magic for 5 seconds.

You'z Squishy
20 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
Your target and all other enemies within 30 feet of 
them have their Toughness reduced by 75 for 10 seconds.



Tactics 

Ain't Done Yet!
Passive Tactic
Spells that spend Waaagh! have a 10% chance
 to not expend it when used.

Burst O' Waaagh!
Passive Tactic
Any time you critically hit with a spell that grants 
Waaagh!, an additional Waaagh! will be granted as well.  
Tactic can not trigger more than once every 3 seconds.

Dat Makes Me Dizzy
Passive Tactic
Your can now resurrect allies instantly, but you are 
stunned for 3 seconds after casting.

Discipline
Passive Tactic
Increases your Willpower by 124.

Divine Fury
Passive Tactic
You deal 25% more damage, but all of your healing 
becomes 20% less effective.

Ere We Goes Again
Passive Tactic
Ere We Go will now deal 125 damage, and it will now 
affect your allies' next 2 attacks.

Extra Special Mushrooms
Passive Tactic
Increases your chance to critically heal by 10%.

Get Movin'!
Passive Tactic
Any time one of your groupmates damages an enemy 
with 'Ere We Go, they will gain 150 points of Morale.

Git Outta Here!
Passive Tactic
Reduces Eeeek!'s cooldown time by 40 seconds.

Green Cleanin'
Passive Tactic
If Greener 'N Cleaner successfully removes an effect from
 an ally, then they will also regain 216 health over 9 seconds.

Hurts, Don't It?
Passive Tactic
Brain Bursta will now also reduce the victim's Toughness 
by 150 for 10 seconds, and they will lose 150 points of Morale as well.

Leaky Brainz
Passive Tactic
Life Leaka will now also reduces the victim's Intelligence 
and Willpower by 125 for 15 seconds.

Lookit What I Did!
Passive Tactic
Gork'll Fix It will now also restore 40 Action Points to the target.

Mork Is Watchin'
Passive Tactic
Increases your chance to critically hit enemies by 10%.

Mork's Touch
Passive Tactic
All of your offensive spells gain a 25% chance to remove a 
Blessing from the victim.  Any time that this successfully 
occurs, the enemy will suffer an additional 100 damage as well.

Nuthin' But Da WAAAGH!
Passive Tactic
Don' Feel Nuthin will also cause your target to deal 15%
 more damage as long as the barrier is protecting them.

Pass It On
Passive Tactic
Any time you heal an ally with a Path Of Mork ability, there
 is a 25% chance that another ally within 30 feet of them 
will also gain 108 health as well.

Restorative Burst
Passive Tactic
Any time one of your direct healing effects critically heals 
an ally, you will regain 40 Action Points over 3 seconds.

RUN AWAY!
Passive Tactic
Any time you are hit, there is a 25% chance that your 
movement speed will be increased by 30% for 5 seconds.

Subtlety
Passive Tactic
All of your heals will cause enemy monsters to hate you 
25% less than normal.

Too Smart For Dat
Passive Tactic
Increases your Spirit resistance by 195.

Waaagh! Frenzy
Passive Tactic
Yer A Weaklin' will now also affect all enemies within 20 feet of the target.

Whazat behind you?!
Passive Tactic
Any time you are hit, there is a 25% chance that you will 
Detaunt the enemy, making them hate you less and causing them to deal 25% less damage to you for 5 seconds.
If you hit anyone that you have Detaunted, the effect will end.

You Really Got Nuthin
Passive Tactic
Reduces You Got Nuthin's cooldown time by 10 seconds.



Morales 

Alter Fate
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Resurrects all groupmates within 30 feet.  Anyone who is
 brought back from the dead will also be healed for 47 over 5 seconds.

Breath of Mork
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
150 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Heals your target for 240 health every 3 seconds over
 9 seconds. Each pulse also heals those around the target within 30 feet.

Divine Favor
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
150 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A strong heal that will restore 1440 health to your target.

Divine Protection
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Everyone in your group is surrounded by a protective shield, 
which will absorb a large amount of damage from melee abilities.

Feelz No Pain
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Heals your group for 490 health over 10 seconds and
 decreases damage against them by 25% for 10 seconds

Fists of Gork
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 1200 damage and knocks back all enemy targets within 30 feet.

Focused Mind
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
For the next 10 seconds, you will remove and ignore any silencing, 
disarming, rooting, snaring effects and your abilities will build 50% faster and may not be set back.

Gork Sez Stop
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Your target suffers 240 damage over 2s. If the target moves, the duration is restarted.

Rampaging Siphon
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 480 damage  to all enemies within 30 feet, and heals your entire group for the full amount of the damage dealt.

Steal Life
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Your target suffers 720 damage over 9 seconds, and you are healed for a half of the damage dealt.

Steal Yer Thunder
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Reduces the stats of all enemies within 30 feet of your target by 25 (except wounds),
 and increases all your groupmember's stats by 25 (except wounds) for 15 seconds

You Weren't Using Dat
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Removes 100 AP from each enemy within 30 feet, and gives 50% of the stolen AP you.[/codebox]

Und nochmal ein riesiges, dickes, und absolut ernstgemeintes !!ENTSCHULDIGUNG!! an die versammelte Community meinerseits, die Texte ohne Codeboxes reinzustellen war die Schnapsidee des Jahrzehnts, und ich hoffe ihr nehmt mir die 3 Minuten lange Unlesbarkeit von Seite 5 nicht allzu krumm ^^

Werde im Laufe der Nacht die restlichen Klassen hinzufügen...dann kleben die Posts nicht so unschön untereinander.

Und wer mir sagen kann, wie ich die Codeboxes zum Zeilenumbruch zwinge, wird in meiner Signatur verewigt =)


----------



## Noxiel (19. August 2008)

So ich habe ein bisschen aufgeräumt und alle Beiträge entfernt, die sich nicht direkt mit Berichten aus der Beta beschäftigt haben. Ich versuche so ein bisschen *Ordnung* in den Bereich zu bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Das Genie überblickt das Chaos.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (19. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Dennoch glaube, dass es hauptsächlich daran lag, dass ich einfach zuviel erwartet habe. Von Anfang an aktiv im RvR geschehen mitwirken, früh viel PvP, Charakter verändern sich über die Zeit, diese Punkte habe ich vermisst. Viele weitere auch.


Da stimmt das vieler dieser punkte nicht wirklich hervor taten. entschuldigen will ichd as nicht aber versuchen zu begründen. man muss sich ja nur mal überlegen wie viele betatester immer grad mit einem online waren. das waren zu meinen zeiten immer so 200-300 spieler. die alle über die komplette map verteilt und in die fraktionen unterteilt. bleibt nicht viel an pvp fähigen material und das richtige rvr in den t4 zonen wurde ja nicht frei geschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumal ich immer das gefühl hatte mitten im krieg zu sein und auch ein teil davon bin. was mir persönlich nicht gefiel waren die farben die es beim händler gab (andere hatte ich noch net) aber die farben hatten etwas was bei mir sagte "das passt" nicht.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Bingo, habs geschafft das Ding zum Zeilenumbruch zu Zwingen!
Dann kommt hier gleich mal der Squiq Herder rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die anderen editiere ich gleich entsprechend.

[codebox]Spells 

Behind Ya!
25 Action Points
65 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Target must be facing away from you
A sneaky bow shot which deals 200 damage to the target.

Bite
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Requires Squig Armor
A powerful bite that deals 270 damage and has a greatly
 increased chance to critically hit.

Bolster War Engine
No Cost
5 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Siege Engines
Siege Targetted buff. Increases damage done by that siege 
engine by 10% for 30 seconds. Does not work on Rams. Only 
one effect of this type per siege engine.

Bounce
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
15s cooldown
Requires Squig Armor
Knocks your target down for 3 seconds.

Choking Arrer
30 Action Points
100 ft range
1s cast
30s cooldown
A Crippling shot that deals 103 damage and silences your 
target for 5 seconds, making them unable to use magic.

Chomp
40 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Requires an active pet
Commands your pet to deal damage.

Claw
No Cost
5 ft range
Instant cast
2s cooldown
Requires Squig Armor
Forces your Battle Squig to claw at the target,
 dealing 150 damage.

Cut Ya!
25 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
An Ailment which deals 231 damage over 9 seconds.

Diminish War Engine
No Cost
100 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Siege Engines
Siege Targetted debuff. Decreases damage done by 
that siege engine by 10% for 30 seconds. Does not 
work on Rams. Only one effect of this type per siege engine.

Don't Eat Me
20 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
15s cooldown
You Detaunt your target, making them hate you
 less and causing them to deal 50% less damage
 to you for 15 seconds.  If you attack anyone that 
you have Detaunted, the effect will immediately end.

Don't Hit Me!
40 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
You deal 100 damage and interrupt your target's building ability.

Drop That!!
20 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
30s cooldown
Target must be Ailing
A Crippling attack that deals 125 damage and disarms 
your target for 5 seconds, making them unable to use 
melee or ranged weapons.  Only usable against a target that is Ailing.

Explodin' Arrer
40 Action Points
100 ft range
2s cast
10s cooldown
An Ailment which deals 136 Elemental damage to your
 target and then explodes, dealing an additional 168 
Elemental damage over 9 seconds to the target and
 all other enemies within 20 feet of them.

Farty Squig
60 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
Requires an active pet
You cause your pet to explode, dealing 300 damage
 to enemies within 30 feet.  For the next 10 seconds,
 the next different squig other than the one that just
 exploded will be summoned instantly.

Finish 'em Off.
25 Action Points
100 ft range
2s cast
5s cooldown
Deals 273 damage if your target is below 20% hit 
points, or 136 damage otherwise.

Foot Stab
45 Action Points
5 ft range
Instant cast
20s cooldown
A Crippling attack which deals 175 damage and 
stuns your target for 3 seconds.

Gas Squig
60 Action Points
2s cast
30s cooldown
You may only have 1 active pet
Summons a Gas squig pet which you can order around.
 This pet attacks from range, but is very weak to attacks.
The maximum range of your bow attacks is increased
 by 10% as long as this squig is alive.
Cooldown will begin when you lose control of your pet for any reason.

Hamper War Engine
No Cost
100 ft range
3s cast
300s cooldown
Only usable on Siege Engines
Siege Targetted debuff. Increases the times it takes
 to fire that siege engine by 2 seconds for 30 seconds

Horned Squig
60 Action Points
2s cast
30s cooldown
You may only have 1 active pet
Summons a Horned squig pet which you can order 
around. This pet deals more damage than a basic 
squig. It is strong against physical attacks, but 
weak against magic.
Your armor is increased by 100% as long as this
 squig is alive.
Cooldown will begin when you lose control of your 
pet for any reason.

Lemme Out!
No Cost
Instant cast
Requires Squig Armor
Climb out of your Battle Squig, removing your squiggy 
armor.  It will take you 3 seconds to work your way out,
 and you can not move during this time.  The Battle Squig
 will vanish once you are out.

Lots o' Arrers
30 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
7s cooldown
You concentrate on your target for up to 3 seconds, 
repeatedly shooting them for 64 damage as long as 
you maintain your concentration.

Not So Fast!
20 Action Points
65 ft range
1s cast
10s cooldown
A Crippling shot that deals 100 damage and reduces
 your target's Initiative by 50 for 10 seconds.  This
 ability will continue to build up even if you move.

Poison Arrer
30 Action Points
100 ft range
3s cast
5s cooldown
Deals 412 Corporeal damage to your target.

Rotten Arrer
40 Action Points
65 ft range
Instant cast
Target must be Ailing
An Ailment which deals 297 damage to your target
 over 9 seconds and causes all healing effects used 
on them to become 50% weaker.  Only usable on a 
target that is already Ailing.

Run 'n Shoot
45 Action Points
65 ft range
1s cast
Deals 75 damage to your target.  This ability will 
continue to build up even if you move.

Run Away!
55 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
45s cooldown
Requires an active pet
You command your squig to Taunt all enemies within
 40 feet and knock yourself forward.

Shoot Thru Ya
50 Action Points
2s cast
A piercing arrow which deals 166 damage to all enemies 
in front of you, up to 65 feet away.  This ability will 
continue to build up even if you move.

Shout
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Requires Squig Armor
Your target's armor is reduced by 818 for 10 seconds,
 and they lose a small amount of Morale.

Shrapnel Arrer
40 Action Points
100 ft range
2s cast
10s cooldown
Deals 67 damage to your target.  On contact, it will 
explode in to shrapnel, dealing 205 damage to all 
enemies within 45 feet of the target over 15 seconds.

Spiked Squig
60 Action Points
2s cast
30s cooldown
You may only have 1 active pet
Summons a Spiked squig pet which you can order around. 
This pet attacks from range and has increased damage,
 but decreased toughness.
Your chance to critically hit is increased by 5% as long 
as this squig is alive.
Cooldown will begin when you lose control of your pet 
for any reason.

Spin 'n Slash
30 Action Points
Instant cast
10s cooldown
Deals 125 damage to all enemies in an arc in front of 
you, up to 30 feet away.

Squig Armor
60 Action Points
5s cast
300s cooldown
Summons a massive battle squig which will promptly eat
 you.  From within the battle squig, you can poke and prod
 it to move it around and make it attack. You will lose control
 of any squig pets once inside the battle squig.

Squig Frenzy
40 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
180s cooldown
Requires an active pet
You whip your pet in to a frenzy, causing it to do 50% 
more auto attack damage for 30 seconds.

Sticky Squigz
30 Action Points
Instant cast
20s cooldown
All enemies within 30 feet become Rooted, making them 
unable to move for 5 seconds.    Rooted targets have a 
50% chance to break free when they suffer damage.

Stop Runnin!
25 Action Points
65 ft range
1s cast
20s cooldown
An Ailment which deals 75 damage and snares your 
target, reducing their run speed by 40% for 10 seconds.
  This ability will continue to build up if you move.

Tastes Like Chicken
15 Action Points
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Requires an active pet
You eat your squig, gaining 300 health. You will gain
 less health if your pet has taken damage.  For the 
next 10 seconds, the next different squig other than
 the one that was just eaten will be summoned instantly.

What Blocka?
45 Action Points
100 ft range
1s cast
5s cooldown
An undefendable attack which deals 155 damage.

Yer Bleedin'!
25 Action Points
65 ft range
Instant cast
An Ailment which deals 165 damage to your target
 over 15 seconds.



Tactics 

'Ere, Squiggy!
Passive Tactic
When you are dealt damage, there is a 25% chance
 that 50% of the damage is dealt to your squig, if 
it is within 45 feet.

Aimin' Quickly
Passive Tactic
Plink now builds up 1 seconds faster.

All By Meself
Passive Tactic
You deal 25% more damage when you have no pets 
present.

Clever Recovery
Passive Tactic
If an enemy dodges any of your attacks, you will 
regain 75 Action Points.
This effect will not trigger more than once every
 3 seconds.

Clever Shootin'
Passive Tactic
All of your Path Of Big Shootin' abilities cost 35%
 fewer action points.

Clever Stabbin'
Passive Tactic
All of your Path Of Big Stabbin' abilities cost 35%
 fewer action points.

Da Smell Don't Bother Me
Passive Tactic
Squig Armor's cooldown is reduced by 120 seconds
, and it will now last for 90 seconds.

Da Waaagh Iz Strong
Passive Tactic
Increases durations of Yer Bleeding to 24s, Stop
 Runnin to 15s, and Not So Fast! to 15s.

Expert Skirmisher
Passive Tactic
You deal 25% more damage when you are within 45
 feet of your target, but 20% less damage when you
 are further than 45 feet away from them.

He's A Biggun'
Passive Tactic
Your summoned Squig's Strength and Toughness
 are increased by 124

I Feelz Yer Pain
Passive Tactic
Any time you critically hit with a Path Of Big 
Shootin' ability, you will regain 50 Action Points.
This effect will not trigger more than once every
 3 seconds.

I Got Lots
Passive Tactic
Your Squig pets no longer have cooldown times.

Pick On Yer Own Size
Passive Tactic
Any time you defend yourself against an attack,
 your chance to critically hit will be increased by 
30% for 10 seconds.

Pierce Defenses
Passive Tactic
If an enemy blocks, dodges, or parries any of your 
attacks, their chances to block, dodge, and parry 
will be reduced by 15% for 10 seconds.

RUN AWAY!
Passive Tactic
Any time you are hit, there is a 25% chance that
 your movement speed will be increased by 30%
 for 5 seconds.

Sharp Toofs
Passive Tactic
Chomp's damage is increased to 250, and its cost
 is reduced by 15 Action Points.

Sharpened Arrers
Passive Tactic
Explodin Arrer now deals 239 damage to the initial
 enemy, and 237 damage over 9 seconds with its explosion.

Shootin' Wif Da Wind
Passive Tactic
Increases the ranges of all Path Of Quick Shootin'
 abilities by 50%.

Sneaky Stabbin
Passive Tactic
Cut Ya, Drop That!, Don't Hit Me, Spin 'N Slash, 
and Foot Stab gain a 25% chance to ignore all of the victim's armor.

Splinterin' Arrers
Passive Tactic
Run 'N Shoot will now also damage all enemies within 20 feet of your target.

Steady Aim
Passive Tactic
Increases your Ballistic Skill by 124

Strength In Numbas
Passive Tactic
Any time one of your groupmates hits an enemy,
 there is a 25% chance that you will regain 
100 points of Morale over 3 seconds.
This effect will not trigger more than once every 3 seconds.

Too Smart For Dat
Passive Tactic
Increases your Spirit resistance by 195.

Whazat behind you?!
Passive Tactic
Any time you are hit, there is a 25% chance that
 you will Detaunt the enemy, making them hate 
you less and causing them to deal 25% less 
damage to you for 5 seconds.
If you hit anyone that you have Detaunted, the effect will end.



Morales 

Arrer O' Mork
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
40 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 800 damage to all targets in front of you
 within 40 feet, and then deals an additional  
800 over 10 seconds.

Concealment
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
With luck and experience you are able to both 
Dodge and Disrupt all attacks against you for 7 seconds.

Explosive Shots
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
All of your ranged attacks will explode for the next
 10 seconds, dealing 210 damage to all enemies 
within 30 feet of your target.

Focused Mind
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
For the next 10 seconds, you will remove and 
ignore any silencing, disarming, rooting, snaring 
effects and your abilities will build 50% faster and
 may not be set back.

Hail Of Doom
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
You focus on a spot on the ground for up to 5 
seconds, constantly shooting at all enemies within 
30 feet of that area for 240 damage.

Lots Of Shootin'
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 1648 damage to all targets within 30
 feet of your target.

Point-Blank
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
65 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A mid-range attack that deals 480 damage and
 knocks targeted player away. Monsters will be
 knocked down.

Soothin' Mushroom Wrap
Morale Rank 1
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Your group member's actions cost 50% less 
AP for 10 seconds.

Squig Goo
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Targeted AE attack that deals 720 over 9 
seconds to all enemies within 30 feet, and 
snares the targets by 60%.

Squigbeast
Morale Rank 3
No Cost
100 ft range
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Pet Buff. Triples pet damage output and increases
 the size of your pet for 15 seconds.

Unshakable Focus
Morale Rank 2
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
A cold unyielding focus increases your damage by 
100% for 7 seconds.

Wind Up Da Waaagh
Morale Rank 4
No Cost
Instant cast
60s cooldown
Deals 1600 damage to all targets within 30 feet 
of you[/codebox]


----------



## Clubmaster (19. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Es ist eben Risiko, ob man sich das Spiel holt, vielleicht wird es tatsächlich noch zu einem richtig guten Spiel, aber ich habe mir gesagt, entweder von Release an oder gar nicht. Nach Spielen wie AoC und dem Hype der von Mythic usw augegangen it, denke ich, hätte man mehr erwarten können.



Ich kann Dir nur raten: spiel es mal von Anfang an auf einem Server, der nicht nur höchstens 600 Spieler hat wie in der Beta. Hätte ich wie Du mit den Templates angefangen hätte ich es genau wie Du empfunden. Scheinbar hast Du nicht viel Erfahrung mit Betas, das Spielerlebnis in einer Beta ist NIE mit der Retail zu vergleichen.


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (19. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Da stimmt das vieler dieser punkte nicht wirklich hervor taten. entschuldigen will ichd as nicht aber versuchen zu begründen. man muss sich ja nur mal überlegen wie viele betatester immer grad mit einem online waren. das waren zu meinen zeiten immer so 200-300 spieler. die alle über die komplette map verteilt und in die fraktionen unterteilt. bleibt nicht viel an pvp fähigen material und das richtige rvr in den t4 zonen wurde ja nicht frei geschaltet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz erlich: Das einzige mal, wo ich richtig das Gefühl hatte, am RvR beteiligt zu sein, war das T1 Gebiet bei Order vs Destruction.. Das fand ich war richtig gut gemacht, da habe ich es gespürt, von Anfang an im Krieg zu sein.



Clubmaster schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir nur raten: spiel es mal von Anfang an auf einem Server, der nicht nur höchstens 600 Spieler hat wie in der Beta. Hätte ich wie Du mit den Templates angefangen hätte ich es genau wie Du empfunden. Scheinbar hast Du nicht viel Erfahrung mit Betas, das Spielerlebnis in einer Beta ist NIE mit der Retail zu vergleichen.


Mittlerweile steht das Spiel aber nunmal kurz vor Release. Ich werde jetzt versuchen, einige Spieler für ein Ingametreff zusammenzufinden, um dass Spiel noch einmal zu testen. Ich habe es leider nciht durchgehalten, eine Klasse zu leveln, denn eins lässt sich definitiv sagen: Für Solospieler ist Warhammer schlicht und ergreifend scheiße.


----------



## sTereoType (19. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Ganz erlich: Das einzige mal, wo ich richtig das Gefühl hatte, am RvR beteiligt zu sein, war das T1 Gebiet bei Order vs Destruction.. Das fand ich war richtig gut gemacht, da habe ich es gespürt, von Anfang an im Krieg zu sein.


versprechen kann ich es dir natürlich nicht aber ich denke das mit steigender spielerzahl das auch in den weiteren t-zonen so würd.

p.s. ich find die umfrageauswahlmöglichkeiten nicht gut gewählt. entweder hat man super toll megamäßig gefunden (die erste antwort) oder es gefiel einem nicht so (die restlichen). da fehlt mir irgendwie ein neutrales "gut" drinne

edit:


> Mittlerweile steht das Spiel aber nunmal kurz vor Release. Ich werde jetzt versuchen, einige Spieler für ein Ingametreff zusammenzufinden, um dass Spiel noch einmal zu testen. Ich habe es leider nciht durchgehalten, eine Klasse zu leveln, denn eins lässt sich definitiv sagen: Für Solospieler ist Warhammer schlicht und ergreifend scheiße.


das find ich persönlich auch gut so. das schweißt mehr zusammen und es gibt mehr als nur das wowische "hallo! Danke! Tschüss" oder anders ausgedrückt "Hi! Thx!" XXX left the group.


----------



## Clubmaster (19. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Mittlerweile steht das Spiel aber nunmal kurz vor Release. Ich werde jetzt versuchen, einige Spieler für ein Ingametreff zusammenzufinden, um dass Spiel noch einmal zu testen. Ich habe es leider nciht durchgehalten, eine Klasse zu leveln, denn eins lässt sich definitiv sagen: Für Solospieler ist Warhammer schlicht und ergreifend scheiße.




Das ist völlig falsch. Du kannst solo von 1-40 leveln und es ist vollständig durchgequestet genau wie in WoW.


----------



## HGVermillion (19. August 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Das ist völlig falsch. Du kannst solo von 1-40 leveln und es ist vollständig durchgequestet genau wie in WoW.


Ja durchquesten und dann? Die berichte die ich bisher gelesen hab deuten darauf hin das ab dem Moment dann der Spass aufhört und man sich besser ne Gruppe sucht mit der man spielt, und die meiste Zeit wird halt im Endcontetn verbracht, außer man Twinkt wie dämlich.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (19. August 2008)

Das finde jetzt aber eigentlich gut.


----------



## Targuss (19. August 2008)

Ich sage nicht, dass es unmöglich ist, Warhammer solo zu spielen (zugegeben das konnte man meinem Post entnehmen). Es ist nur abslout langweilig. Meine Meinung.
Ja ich bin kein erfahrener Beta Tester, aber natürlich habe ich gehofft, durch die Beta einen Eindruck zum Spiel zu bekommen. Fazti: Solo spielen ist einfach schlecht, Grp Spiel konnte ich nicht kennen lernen.


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

http://www.mogulus.com/isnogud_war
http://www.mogulus.com/shadaim
hier ein paar Streams!Im Moment noch nix los aber mal im auge behalten


----------



## Ineluki-OA (19. August 2008)

Wo findest du eigentlich immer die Links für alles mögliche ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (19. August 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Das ist völlig falsch. Du kannst solo von 1-40 leveln und es ist vollständig durchgequestet genau wie in WoW.



Eigentlich ist es eher so das man im PVE Quest Teil Solo oder mit 1-2 Mann sehr viel schneller levelt als mit einer Gruppe.

Es gibt in WAR 4 Arten von Gegnerischen NPCS.

Der "normale" immer und überal anzutreffen für jeden leicht im Alleingang zu besiegen.
Der "Champion" entspricht in etwa einem "Elite" in WoW (Der Vergleich dürfte den meisten helfen) Ist des öfteren in freier Wildbahn mal als "Named Mob" anzutreffen und kommt immer bei PQs vor
Der "Held" ein verstärkter "Champion".....stellt die Endstufe bei PQs dar.  Wärend ein Tank noch mehrere "Champions" halten kann, sollte man für Helden immer einen eigenen Tank haben.....teilweise sogar 2-3. (als Reserve)

In den höheren PQs kommen die "Helden" auch in Gruppen.

Die letzte Art Npcs könnte man als...nunja God-mode NPC beschreiben. Anzutreffen an Reichsgrenzen.
Ein Schlag 50000 Dmg....."Du kommst hier nicht rein".


Im RvR geht man als einzelner hoffnungslos unter.


----------



## Clubmaster (19. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ja durchquesten und dann? Die berichte die ich bisher gelesen hab deuten darauf hin das ab dem Moment dann der Spass aufhört und man sich besser ne Gruppe sucht mit der man spielt, und die meiste Zeit wird halt im Endcontetn verbracht, außer man Twinkt wie dämlich.



Ich weiß nicht welche Berichte Du meinst, aber Du kannst im Endgame sogar Solo in alle RvR Situationen hinein oder die hochleveligen PQs machen, sehen ob Leute da sind und Du stellst Dich einfach rein und kämpfst mit. Das ist eine der großen Stärken von WAR, hier gibts kein ewiges "LFG, noch HEILER dann LOS!" Geschiebe Du rennst einfach rein und kämpst mit, einfacher geht es wirklich nicht mehr. Und wenn einem das noch zu viel es wird dir ständig angezeigt welche Gruppen gerade unterwegs sind, die Du dann einfach joinen kannst. WAR macht die Gruppenfindung so einfach und intuitiv wie KEIN anderes Spiel dieses Genres. Wenn auf einem Server wie in der Beta natürlich nur 600 Leute maximal rumlaufen gibt es logischerweise auch weniger Gruppen etc. Da muss man schon ein wenig extrapolieren. Es gibt in WAR KEIN Grinding zum Selbstzweck wenn man es nicht will, nichts, nada und was Questing und Solokompatibilität betrifft unterscheidet sich WAR strukturell in nichts von WoW.


----------



## SenselessSheep (19. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Im RvR geht man als einzelner hoffnungslos unter.




Will ich nur nochmal Betonen!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (19. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, dass es unmöglich ist, Warhammer solo zu spielen (zugegeben das konnte man meinem Post entnehmen). Es ist nur abslout langweilig. Meine Meinung.
> Ja ich bin kein erfahrener Beta Tester, aber natürlich habe ich gehofft, durch die Beta einen Eindruck zum Spiel zu bekommen. Fazti: Solo spielen ist einfach schlecht, Grp Spiel konnte ich nicht kennen lernen.



Ich verstehe nicht wie WAR beim soloquesten langweiliger sein soll als WoW, da gibt es kaum Unterschiede, was genau meinst Du?


----------



## myxir21 (19. August 2008)

SenselessSheep schrieb:


> Will ich nur nochmal Betonen!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin eigentlich bei den meisten Punkten positiv überrascht. Was mich teilweise noch stört ist die Trägheit des Spiels (Global Cooldown ist z.b 2 Sekunden) sowie die Lokalisierung. Praktisch alles ist in der Beta Version auf Englisch. Ich hoffe die kriegen das auf Deutsch hin


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Würde mich jetzt auch interessieren.


----------



## Clubmaster (19. August 2008)

SenselessSheep schrieb:


> Will ich nur nochmal Betonen!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja aber niemand ist GEZWUNGEN RvR zu machen. Du kannst auch Deine Zeit komplett mit Soloquesten oder kleinen Gruppen verbringen und trägst dabei sogar noch genauso zum Realmfortschritt bei wie die PvP Leute. Mythic haben sich wirklich sehr bemüht dem PvE Substanz zu geben und das ist allein durch die mitunter fantastischen PQs bereits mehr als gegeben. Dazu kommen dann noch massenweise normale Quests von Lv. 1-40. Gut im Endgame wirds dann natürlich RvR-lastiger, klar, aber im Ernst, wer PvE mit großen Instanzen und Raidcontent haben will ist hier sicher falsch, aber diese Sachen sind in keinem Spiel Teil des Solo-Spiels.


----------



## Lorghi (19. August 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> (...)hier gibts kein ewiges "LFG, noch HEILER dann LOS!" Geschiebe Du rennst einfach rein und kämpst mit, einfacher geht es wirklich nicht mehr. Und wenn einem das noch zu viel es wird dir ständig angezeigt welche Gruppen gerade unterwegs sind, die Du dann einfach joinen kannst. WAR macht die Gruppenfindung so einfach und intuitiv wie KEIN anderes Spiel dieses Genres.



Das ist mal ne Ansage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr gut, eine meiner größten Ängste bezüglich WAR wurde mir gerade genommen. Nämlich die Tatsache das das Spiel Gruppenbasierend ist + die nervtötenden "LFG" Erfahrungen aus WoW.


----------



## f1nwe (19. August 2008)

6/10

Erstmal zu mir: ich bin seit 8 Monaten in der Beta und hab in jeder der Beta Phasen min. eine Klasse ausgiebig gespielt. 

Die, die ich gespielt habe versuche ich erstmal zu beschreiben:

! Das sind meine persönlichen Eindrücke vom momentanen Stand der Dinge, einiges wird sicher noch gefixed werden, hier steht nur wie ich is im MOMENT sehe und nicht wie das Spiel einmal wird. !

Brightwizard / Sorceress:
Können auf Singlecast Damage, Dots oder AoE skillen. Spielen sich ähnlich wie der WoW Feuermage. Es geht eigentlich nur um Damage, Dots und dicke Crits, auch an sich selbst durch das Verbrennungs/Schwarze Magie System.
Auf Entfernung, speziell von Burgmauern herrunter hat man das höchste Schadenspotential im Spiel.

Shadowwarrior:
Spielt sich durch das Stance System für Melee/Mittel/Fernkampf recht interessant und anspruchsvoll, die 3 Skillmöglichkeiten sind jeweils für eine der 3 Stances.
War mal der Heilerschreck und Meleekiller schlechthin durch seinen hohen Schaden im mittleren Bereich + Snaremöglichkeiten.
Inzwischen ist er mehr jemand der so ein wenig nervt mit Debuffs und Silences, aber keine grosse Gefahr, da er zwar auf alle Distanzen kämpfen kann aber auf keiner den reinen Melees oder Castern das Wasser reichen kann.

Warriorpriest/ Deciple of Khain
Haben im Lowlevel Bereich keine natürlichen Feinde, können tanken, heilen und Damage machen gleichzeitig. Je weiter es auf 40 zugeht desto besser werden aber die anderen Klassen in den jeweiligen Bereichen, bis sie nur noch Aushilfsheiler oder Möchtegerndamagedealer sind.
Für mich geht das Meleehealer Prinzip, wie es Mythic sich gedacht hat, leider nicht auf. Ich wüsste auch nicht wie man es fixen sollte ohne sie komplett imba in 1on1 Situationen zu machen, wie es im low Bereich im Moment ist.

Zelot / Runepriest 

Die 3 SKillrichtungen verbessern lange Casts oder Instants oder Areaspells und zwar jeweils die Damage und Heilsprüche.
Hört sich in der Theorie super an Damage machen  und Heiler spielen gleichzeitig, spielt sich aber in der Praxis nicht so doll.
Der Schaden ist eher unteres Mittelfeld und die Heilung auch nicht ausreichend, da man immer nur für eine Situation die passende Spells geskillt haben kann.
Wer z.B. den langen Heal skillt kann zwar Tanks super am Leben halten, aber alle anderen verrecken rings rum. Hat man Gruppenheals geskillt kann man gut im Zerg gespamme die Gruppe oben halten ist aber aufgesmissen sobald einer aus der Gruppe gefocused wird oder der Tank mal mehr als einen Champ/Helden auf sich nimmt.

Shammy / Archmage 

Können auf Heal , Damage oder Buffs und Debuffs skillen und haben das Waagh/weisse Magie System, das die Heals verbessert, wenn man zwischendurch Damage macht und umgekehrt.
Mit Healskillung auf jeden Fall die besten Healer im Spiel, da sie alle Heals gleichzeitig geskillt haben. Die Theorie mit dem Schaden austeilen + Heilen geht hier aber auch wieder nicht auf. Mehr als hier und da einen verstärkten Dot oder Instant raushauen um seine Punkte loszuwerden ist eigentlich nie drin ohne das einem jemand wegstirbt.

Witchhunter / Witchelf: DIE Gank Klasse schlechthin. Alles was kein Tank ist kann man aus dem Stealth herraus in 10 Sec töten ohne das sich die Opfer annähernd wehren könnte, danach kann man eigentlich nur weg laufen und warten bis der 1 min. Cooldown auf Stealth abgelaufen ist, da man einmal enttarnt nichts aushält.
Typische Kämpfe gegen Stoffies:

Opener aus dem Stealth ( ein Dot der Schaden macht sobald das Opfer sich bewegt ) ( +2 Combo Punkte )
Silenceschlag für 3 Sek. der auch noch moderaten Damage macht ( +1 Combo Punkt)
Normaler Backstab für hohen Schaden ( + 1 Combo Punkt )
Stun für 3 Sek. auch moderater Schaden ( + 1 Combo Punkt )
Finisher mit 5 Combo Punkten 

Alles ausser Tanks ist spätestens jetzt tot, wenn es nicht innerhalb der paar Sekunden Hilfe bekommen hat. Falls das Opfer umfällt bevor man seinen Finisher ansetzt, kann man diesen mit den kompletten 5 Punkten auf den nächst besten hauen, wenn der angeschlagen ist und kippt er gleich mit um.
Skillen kann man auf Normalen Damage, Dots/Debuffs oder Burstdamage aus dem Stealth, wobei imho im PvP nur die 3. Variante Sinn macht.

White Lion / Squiq Herder / Magus / Engineer
Hab ich nur ganz kurz angetestet, da die Pet AI im Moment noch unterirdisch ist. Brücken, Schrägen, Zonenwechsel(diese gibt es auch innerhalb der RvR Gebiete), Steine, Hügel und Büsche sind bevorzugte Orte für die Pets sich zu verbuggen bis man sie wegschickt. Da einem dann aber ein ziemlicher Teil vom Schaden bzw. Buffs und SKills fehlen, eher nicht so spassig im Moment.

Den Rest der Klassen hab ich nicht angespielt und kann nur aus Heilersicht sagen, Tanks halten alle extrem viel aus und teilen auch gut aus mit 2 Händern. Marauder sind absolute Metzelmaschinen mit denen man als Heiler ziemlich gut Questen und AE Grinden kann.

Postiv an War:

- Das offene Gruppensystem, man sieht immer wer grad was in der Nähe macht und kann direkt joinen 
- das RvR System führt einen schnell in den Kampf gegen Spieler und man wird durchgehend dafür belohnt
- Living Guild, Standarten, Tome of Knowlege sind alles nette Ideen und auch ganz ordentlich umgesetzt
- die Taktiken und Moralfähigkeiten sind ganz nett und man kann sie sehr bequem und schnell anpassen, wenn es die Situation erfordert

Negativ an War:
- Das Kampfsystem ist träge und langweilig im Endeffekt läuft alles darauf hinaus wer am meisten Schaden macht, heilt oder aushält durch das komplette fehlen von effektivem CC ist die einzige Taktik die es gibt den Gegner schnell zu töten als man selbst stirbt. Es gibt zwar Ansätze für Debuffs und gewisse Synergien zwischen den Klassen, aber effektiver ist es immer auf maximalen Schaden zu gehen.
- Bei den Scenarien gilt das Prinzip Masse > Klasse, es gibt über 20 Scenarien im Spiel wovon die Hälfte einfach keinen Spass macht. Das was mir am noch besten gefallen hat bis jetzt, war eine 1zu1 Kopie vom Arathi Becken aus WoW o_O
- Das Open RvR ist auf Mini Gebiete beschränkt in denen sich extrem schnell Zergs bilden die am liebsten direkt vorm Warcamp der gegnerischen Fraktion zusammenfinden um immer wieder 50 m vor und zurück zu wogen.
- Die Keepschlachten machen Anfangs Spass, aber auf Dauer ist es immer das Gleiche: 1. Tor zerkloppen, 2. Tor zerkloppen, PVE Keeplord in einem unspektakulären Tank and Spank Kampf mit ständig respawnenden PVE Wachen umhauen, Loot auslosen, nächstes Keep

Fazit:
Den ersten Char zu leveln hat trotz Bugs noch Spass gebracht, die ersten Zergs, Scenarien, Keepschlachten und PQs waren aufregend und interessant. Ich denke die ersten 1-2 Monate wird WAR einigen Spass machen und wer gerade erst in die Beta gekommen ist, den kann ich verstehen wenn er das Spiel mag.
Durch die ständige Wiederhohlung wird das alles aber schnell langweilig und das Kampfsystem und die Charakterentwicklung kommen mir so einfach vor, so das man recht schnell das Gefühl hat nichts mehr optimieren zu können, durch andere Skillungen ect. verändern sich die Chars nur wenig.
Wer schnelles Fastfood PvP möchte ohne viel nachzudenken und zu üben wird mit War wahrscheinlich seine Freude haben. Wer ein Taktisches und schweres Spiel erwartet eher nicht, wer Klassen mag, die auf Kontrolle durch CC und Snares aufbauen anstatt puren Schaden (WoW Frostmage z.B. ) auch nicht. Für mich ist nach 8 Monaten die Luft raus und werde zum Release nicht mehr dabei sein.


----------



## SenselessSheep (19. August 2008)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich bei den meisten Punkten positiv überrascht. Was mich teilweise noch stört ist die Trägheit des Spiels (Global Cooldown ist z.b 2 Sekunden) sowie die Lokalisierung. Praktisch alles ist in der Beta Version auf Englisch. Ich hoffe die kriegen das auf Deutsch hin




Stimmt nicht ganz... die Anzeige zeigt dir 2 Sek an... dauern tut er aber nur 1.5 Sek. (zähler rundet auf)

Sagen wir es so.... Auch die Beta war schon mal Deutscher als jetzt ja. Aber das is ein Punkt um den ich mir am aller wenigsten sorgen mache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (19. August 2008)

Mein Shadow Warrior: 

Vorraussichtliche Skillung


ick freu mir so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: geändert.


----------



## SenselessSheep (19. August 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Ja aber niemand ist GEZWUNGEN RvR zu machen. Du kannst auch Deine Zeit komplett mit Soloquesten oder kleinen Gruppen verbringen und trägst dabei sogar noch genauso zum Realmfortschritt bei wie die PvP Leute. Mythic haben sich wirklich sehr bemüht dem PvE Substanz zu geben und das ist allein durch die mitunter fantastischen PQs bereits mehr als gegeben. Dazu kommen dann noch massenweise normale Quests von Lv. 1-40. Gut im Endgame wirds dann natürlich RvR-lastiger, klar, aber im Ernst, wer PvE mit großen Instanzen und Raidcontent haben will ist hier sicher falsch, aber diese Sachen sind in keinem Spiel Teil des Solo-Spiels.




Gebe dir völlig recht..... wollte es wirklich nur nochmal Betonen..... Da ich wirklich einige male diesen Satz gehört habe...

"Total scheiße alles... ich zereis alleine garnix... scheiß Game"

WAR ist sehr Gruppen Orientiert und wer sich von seiner Gruppe abwendet ist schnell Hackfleisch... zumindest was das PvP angeht.


----------



## myxir21 (19. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Mein Shadow Warrior:
> 
> Vorraussichtliche Skillung
> 
> ...



Du kaufst dir die Fähigkeiten so nicht.

Hochskillen alleine erhöht nur den Schaden der jeweiligen Linie. Die angegebenen Skill auf der jeweiligen Höhe musst du aber auch noch kaufen durch einen Punkt sofern du sie willst^^


----------



## Ascían (20. August 2008)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Du kaufst dir die Fähigkeiten so nicht.
> 
> Hochskillen alleine erhöht nur den Schaden der jeweiligen Linie. Die angegebenen Skill auf der jeweiligen Höhe musst du aber auch noch kaufen durch einen Punkt sofern du sie willst^^



Deswegen ist sie ja auch vorraussichtlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das mit dem Kaufen muss man mir noch erklären: Ich schalte die betreffenden skills frei bzw. kaufe sie mir und kann dann mit den Mastery Points die betreffenden Skills noch boosten? Also Skillen quasi?


----------



## Erzfeind (20. August 2008)

Meine Erfahrung war als Casual das ich erstmal das LvL11-Fertig-Paket loben muss was angeboten wurde, konnte man schön auch höhere Bereiche antesten wenn man nicht soviel Zeit hatte.
Mein Highlight war das Startgebiet der Grünheute, einfach genial und hübsch, die Public Quests sind quests die man gerne macht und mit Ergeiz angeht.
Das PvP war als ich da getestet etwas unbalanced darum fand ich da nicht soviel Spaß darin.
PvE war spitze und sehr originelle Quests, kla gibt es da und dort killquests oder sammle das und dies.
Es ist spät ich schreib später.


----------



## myxir21 (20. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Deswegen ist sie ja auch vorraussichtlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein

Du kannst da ja die jeweiligen Trees mit dem + nach oben steigern. Sobald du  die weisse Linie der jeweiligen Trees überschritten hast kannst du den Skill (oder Moralfähigkeit, was auch immer) mit einem ZUSÄTZLICHEN Punkt kaufen. (Einfach draufklicken) dann bekommst du diese Fähigkeit.

Das steigern des Trees durch investieren von Punkten (durch das +) steigert NUR die Schadenswirkung/Heilwirkung der im rechten Teil des Trees aufgelisteten Skills (Das sind die Standardskills dieser Linie, die hat man bei allen Skillungen). Die im Tree selber musst du mit einem zusätzlichen Punkt kaufen wenn du sie haben willst 

z.b so http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=18#12:2568:10:0:0:0


----------



## Ascían (20. August 2008)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> Du kannst da ja die jeweiligen Trees mit dem + nach oben steigern. Sobald du  die weisse Linie der jeweiligen Trees überschritten hast kannst du den Skill (oder Moralfähigkeit, was auch immer) mit einem ZUSÄTZLICHEN Punkt kaufen. (Einfach draufklicken) dann bekommst du diese Fähigkeit.
> 
> ...



Got it! Und vielen Dank!


----------



## Rapdef723 (20. August 2008)

Kommt da noch was vom guten isnogud? Hock hier in seinem stream.


----------



## Tic0 (20. August 2008)

Alternativ gibts hier auch noch nen BETA Livestream:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/waaagh---the...-online-podcast

Da läuft atm auch was.


----------



## Wamboland (20. August 2008)

Mir fehlte eine Option zwischen:

"...fantastisch"  und "....eigentlich gut aber es fehlt das gewisse etwas"

Daher mal für Fantastisch gestimmt, aber mit Abstrichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (20. August 2008)

Hier schon mal ein paar Bilder von mir. Der Bericht folgt später...

Panorama Bilder, um mal die schöne Landschaft zu zeigen:
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiteres folgt...


----------



## Havamal (20. August 2008)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/waaagh---the...-online-podcast
der stream läuft grad


----------



## Havamal (20. August 2008)

http://warhammervault.ign.com/View.php?vie...tail&id=184
videos
http://warhammervault.ign.com/View.php?vie...tail&id=188
http://files.filefront.com/TDKwmv/;11548029;/fileinfo.html


----------



## DeeeRoy (20. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> PS: Hatte auch nur einmal die Gelegenheit auf ein Schlachtfeld zu kommen, da ich wenn ich endlich Inv gehabt hätte, schon lange kein Bock mehr aufs Zocken hatte. Das einmal war einfach nicht schön, die "düstere Atmosphäre" hat das Spiel eher unübersichtlich gemacht, als Atmosphäre zu erzeugen.



Sry aber ich verstehe den ganzen Satz überhaupt nicht...

Kannst du das nochmal genauer dageben, was du damit meinst?


----------



## Curentix (20. August 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Panorama Bilder, um mal die schöne Landschaft zu zeigen:


Für Panoramabilder dreht man die Qualitäteinstellung auf max. Was du da postest ist Texturenmatsch und nix Panorama..


----------



## Imon (20. August 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Hier schon mal ein paar Bilder von mir. Der Bericht folgt später...
> 
> Panorama Bilder, um mal die schöne Landschaft zu zeigen:



Ist das auf den Bildern jeweils nachts aufgenommen (gibt es überhaupt einen Tag-Nacht-Wechsel?) oder sieht die "schöne Landschaft" immer so düster aus?


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Hättest mal spielen sollen, als es nur 60 Spieler auf dem ganzen Beta-Server gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du darfst die Beta-Server Population nicht mit Release Population vergleichen, dort werden wesentlich mehr Schlachtfelder aufgehen.
Konnte mich eigentlich nie beschweren.


----------



## Deadwool (20. August 2008)

Ich bin seit Juli 07 in der Beta. Obwohl das Spiel gewaltig Fortschritte gemacht hat seit damals kommt es mindestens ein Jahr zu früh raus. Ein Schelm wer böses denkt und EA verdächtigt das Spiel vorzeitig zu releasen ...

positives:

- Visuelle Umsetzung das Warhammer Welt.
- Rüstungs Design. Noch wenig verschiedene Rüstungen, dafür eine sehr hohe Qualität
- (schwarzer) Humor. Zwergen die Bärte abschneiden, arbeitsscheue Gobbos ins Futterfass eines Trolls stecken ... es gibt ein paar wirklich lustige Quests
- Grösse der Welt. ca 30 Spielzonen (leider nicht immer zusammenhängend)
- Startgebiete. Die sind weitgehend fertig und liebevoll gemacht
- Hauptstädte. Die beiden Hauptstädte sind wirklich toll geworden.
- Wälzer des Wissens. Originell und witzig. Achievements die man erreichen kann zB um Titel freizuschalten. Es gibt zB eine eigene Sparte "alberne Titel"
- Public Quests. Die Idee im Vorbeilaufen an einer Quest teilzunehmen isch schon geil. Manche sind auch wirklich schön gemacht. Gescripted, mit Sprachausgabe und tollen Bossgegnern 
- Belagerungswaffen

negatives:

- Animationen: von Hand gemacht (3dsMax) anstatt motion capturing. Wirken weniger lebendig wie in WoW oder AoC. Viele Animationen sind (noch) unfertig 
- Spielgefühl: Einerseits bei WoW abgeguckt, und andererseits hat sich Mythic von der DAoC Lobby der Beta Tester reinreden lassen. Herausgekommen ist ein Mischmasch der keine Anhänger der beiden Spiele so richtig überzeugt.
- Gebiete der Hoch- und Dunkelelfen. Hätte man weglassen sollen vorerst. Wirken weitgehend langweilig und unfertig  
- Dungeons: Definitiv keine Stärke von Mythic. Auch dass sie nur fraktionsinstanziert sind finde ich schlecht.
- Berufe. noch nicht so richtig ausgearbeitet
- Das Fehlen der Greenskins / Zwergen Hauptstädte. Ich denke die Unvermeidliche Stadt ist als Zufluchtsort für die Spieler zu düster. Da fehlt (noch) die Alternative wie in WoW, wo sich die Horde auch lieber in Ogrimmar als in Undercity versammelt.


----------



## Panador (20. August 2008)

Tja, NDA nun endlich gefallen... hatte eigentlich vor, mal so richtig was über WAR zu schreiben wenn das passiert, denen werd ich geben etc. inzwischen... sei's drum.

Nur kurz meine Meinung zum Spiel (nicht vollständig, da ich mich einfach irgendwann nicht mehr zwingen konnte ins Spiel zu gehn, aufgrund von Langeweile):
Graphisch sehr nett, auch wenn die Animationen teils hölzern wirken. Aber der optische Aspekt ist imo eindeutig eine der Stärken. Es gibt viele Neuerungen die ich sehr gute finde und die ich vermissen werde und von denen ich hoffe, dass andere Spiele sie aufgreifen werden, das gesamte Quest-System zb (Markierungen auf der Karte, keine "bring mir 10 X" mit ner Droprate von 0.01%, nein töte 10, krieg 10; etc.).

Wälzer des Wissens: Sehr nett, eine der besten Ideen von WAR imo. Geht imo aber noch nicht weit genug, wenn wir schon so nen fetten Wälzer haben, wieso dann Charakter-Fenster etc. auf eigene Buttons/Fenster auslagern? Alles in den Wälzer imo. Die Grundidee des Wälzers ist sehr gut, ist aber noch viel mehr möglich. Der einzige Kritikpunkt meinerseits am Wälzer: Zu vielel Titel. Man bekommt für jeden Mist nen Titel nachgeschmissen. Die sollten etwas bedeuten, eine Anstrung anzeigen, das tun sie nicht wenn man für dreimal in der Gegend rumschaun nen Titel bekommt.

Die Idee der Public Quests ist sehr nett, aber zumindest in der Beta bestand das Problem (wird wohl auf Live-Servern nach einiger Zeit in den LowLvl-Gebieten das gleiche sein), dass du meistens den ersten Teil der PQ komplett alleine machen kannst, dauert nur, fürn 2. brauchst du meistens schon Mitspieler und fürn 3. gehts ganz sicher nicht ohne mehrere Mitspieler, inkl. Tank. Wenn aber keiner da ist der die PQs machen will, guckst du in die Röhre und die ganze tolle Idee is sinnlos. Finde die Umsetzung allgemein nicht so toll, sind oft auch nur "Töte X", nur meist in größerem Maßstab.

Die Szenarios sind beinahe 1:1 WoW-BGs, wer sich davon eine grundlegende Neuerung erhofft, wird enttäuscht sein.

RvR kann ich nur im LowLvl-Bereich ein wenig beurteilen, die paar Male wo ichs machen wollte, wars wie ausgestorben dort. Aber das liegt wohl an der recht niedrigen Beta-Population. Auf Live vl besser.
Einer der größten Kritikpunkte, von vielen (nicht allen, einige mögens auch) Beta-Testern afaik, is da Kampfsystem. Es gibt nen GCD, der aber höher als bei WoW is iirc, und Kämpfe spielen sich einfach bei weitem nicht so rund wie bei jeglicher Konkurrenz die ich bisher gespielt habe.

Die Klassen sind teils schon ziemlich interessant. Der DoK is von der Idee her sehr geil, mir war er aber zu hektisch zu spielen, mitten ins Getümmel rein, Schaden machen um Seelenessenz aufzubaun, gleichzeig auf die Heilung der Gruppe zu schaun etc. Spiel halt eher DDs, daher zum Magus: War meine "100% fix spielen"-Klasse... aber 1. is der Dämon stationär, da der Magus der Konterpart zum Maschinisten ist, und sich wohl auch beinahe 1:1 so spielen soll, die Reichweite müßte auch höher sein, kaum bewegt man sich paar Meter zu nem Gegner hin, kann man den Dämon nachcasten, auf Dauer sehr nervig 2. waren die Dämonen zumindest in der Zeit wo ich noch getestet habe sehr verbuggt.
Was mich überraschte, ich habe den Squig-Treiber geliebt. Hatte vorher nicht ansatzweise vor nen Greenskin zu spielen, aber der Squig-Treiber hat mir von allen Chars am meisten Spaß gemacht. Der gesamte Charakter sowie der Squig und das Zusammenspiel mit diesem waren sehr stimmig.

Die Gegenden sind wiederrum nicht so großartig finde ich, aber gut. Sie sehen teils schon sehr gut aus, grade in manchen Teilen (zb Chaos Startgebiet) sind sehr viele Details. Aber im Endeffekt is jede Zone (zumindest die in denen ich bisher war) etwa so groß wie die Barrens und hat auch nen ähnlichen Schlaucheffekt. Man läuft entlang der Straße lang, erledigt die Quests und schlängelt sich zum nächsten Gebiet. Sicher nicht tragisch, persönlich gefällts mir aber nicht so. 

Die Content-Streichungen: Finds ein wenig arm, dass die Führer der jeweils beiden anderen Völker einfach so in ner Nebenkammer in der Hauptstadt rumstehn. Von dem "alles was die anderen Städte hatten, haben wir in die 2 Hauptstädte gepackt" hab ich auch nix gesehen. Die Klassen-Streichungen wirken sich sehr wohl aus. Habs gemerkt, als ich bei den Dunkelelfen im Startgebiet PQs machen wollte - keine Chance ohne Tank. Erst als ein Chosen aufgetaucht war, konnte man da was machen. Da man aber nicht einfach gleich vom Lvl 1-Gebiet ins andere Startgebiet kann sondern erst im Chapter 2 Gebiet muss, dochn bißchen Fußmarsch, weiß ich nicht wieviele sich das außerhalb von Gilden antun werden. Ja, es ist möglich trotz der gestrichenen Klassen, aber es wirkt sich aus und zwar negativ. Kann imo nicht sein, dass zwei Rassen darauf angewiesen sind, dass Tanks der anderen Rassen ihr eigenes Startgebiet verlassen und sich erbarmen dort bei PQs zu helfen.

Nur als Abschluss, ja, ich spiele noch WoW und werds mit Wotlk auch weiter tun, nein, ich bin kein Fanboy, ich hatte lange auf WAR gewartet, alle Informationen verschlungen, alle Podcasts geschaut, geglaubt, hab mich irre hypen lassen, wie'n Blöder aufs Spiel gefreut, eben da es auch schon so lange so sehr aufgebauscht wurde, und wollte damit das "töte X" "Farme Ruf" etc. WoW verlassen, kurz, ich hatte mir sehr viel von WAR erwartet. Das WAR aber imo einfach nicht bietet.
Wenn ich das Gefühl hätte, dass derzeit etwas fehlt, aber die Entwickler gewillt sind da noch kräftig dran zu schrauben, würd ichs trotzde spielen. Aber sie haben wiederholt gesagt, dass ihnen das Spiel so wie es jetzt ist, gefällt, also seh ich da keine Chance. Auch wenn sie's sagen würden, ich (persönlich, dies stellt keinen Angriff gegen einen oder mehrere der entsprechenden Personen dar) würds ihnen nicht mehr glauben.

Hab meine CE vor 2 Wochen oder so storniert. Werde mir WAR eventuell einige Monate nach Launch nochmal ansehn, bis dahin zock ich Wotlk, da weiß ich, was ich bekomme. Ja, vermutlich wieder Ruffarmen, "töte x, sammle y" Quests etc. aber das darunter liegende System ist solide und der neuen Content zumindest beim ersten oder auch zweiten Mal durchspielen noch interessant. 

Auch, dass sie ihr altes RvR-System quasi jetzt verdammen find ich lächerlich. War von Anfang an mit 3 Hauptstädten/Kampagnen pro Seite geplant und jetzt auf einmal is das 1 Haupstadt-System besser, weil "das alte hätte eh nicht hingehaut" etc.
Dann stellt sich aber die Frage, wie wollen sie die fehlenden Hauptstädte dann noch einbaun?
Damit würden sie 1. zu nem, wie sie nun öfter gesagt haben, schlechteren System zurückgehn 2. reicht ja derzeit dann auch die eine Hauptstadt, dann gibts irgendwann alle sechs, wo sich in jeder ne Handvoll Leute rumtreiben. Bin seeeehr gespannt wie sie das angehn werden.


----------



## DeeeRoy (20. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Für Panoramabilder dreht man die Qualitäteinstellung auf max. Was du da postest ist Texturenmatsch und nix Panorama..



Es tut mir leid, daß ich wegen einem "Wort" dein Unmut hervor gerufen habe. Das Wort Panorama hat mehrere Bedeutungen, die ich nicht bedacht habe.

Verzeihst du mir?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist das auf den Bildern jeweils nachts aufgenommen (gibt es überhaupt einen Tag-Nacht-Wechsel?) oder sieht die "schöne Landschaft" immer so düster aus?

Es gibt Tag-Nacht wechsel. Es war auf den Bildern teilweise noch dunkel und auf anderen schlechtes Wetter...


----------



## Ascían (20. August 2008)

@ Panador

Danke für auch mal kritische Anmerkungen. Vieles von dem was du sagst empfinde ich als nicht so gravierend, allerdings hatte ich schon bei HdRO anfangs den hölzernen Bewegungsanlauf verdammt, auch wenn ich das Spiel dann trotzdem noch ein Jahr gezockt habe. Ich hoffe das die Mythic-Leute mit ihrem neuen Combat Responisveness Code da wirklich Wunder gewirkt haben, denn einen GCD von 2 sek. empfinde ich als störend, es muss ja nicht gleich Arcade-Mode sein wie bei WoW, aber so eine Sekunde fänd ich völlig ausreichend. Auch Motion Capturing wäre mir lieber gewesen, das gute am 3DStudioMax ist aber dass man die Models noch nachträglich verfeinern kann, das geht bei MC recht schlecht. Zu deinen Hoffnungen in Wotlk: Ich setze mein restliches Gold bei WoW darauf, dass du nach einem Monat Wotlk wieder WAR spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur so viel..


----------



## Panador (20. August 2008)

Ne, glaub ich nicht. Was ich bisher von Wotlk gesehen habe und auch von diversen Beta-Berichten gehört und gesehen hab (das ist eben ein immenser Vorteil, keine NDA seit längerem, nicht erst nen Monat vor Release fallen lassen) gefällt mir schon sehr gut. Vor allem der DK reizt mich. Bei Blizzard ist von meiner Seite auch mehr Vertrauen da, wurde bisher von keinem ihrer Spiele enttäuscht. Ich hab realistische Erwartungen in Bezug auf Wotlk, keine überzogenen, damit seh ich da kein Problem. Bei Mythic hatte ich dieses Vertrauen bisher nicht, und mit WAR haben sie es sich nicht verdient. Kann mir einfach derzeit beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass ich mir WAR holen werde, die Chancen dafür stehn aber eher schlecht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur noch zur Vorbeugung, falls jetzt "aber das is Beta" etc. kommt - ich war schon in einigen Betas, auch in der WoW damals, ich habe WoW damals nicht gewählt, hatte aber kein negatives Bild davon. Hatte mich auf EQ2 ähnlich viel wie nun auf WAR gefreut, kam dann in die Beta und war begeistert und bleib eineinhalb Jahre bei dem Spiel. Also ne Beta kann auch durchaus überzeugen und vor allem so knapp vor Release sollte sie auch dazu im Stande sein.


----------



## Meitie (20. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das die Mythic-Leute mit ihrem neuen Combat Responisveness Code da wirklich Wunder gewirkt haben, denn einen GCD von 2 sek. empfinde ich als störend, es muss ja nicht gleich Arcade-Mode sein wie bei WoW, aber so eine Sekunde fänd ich völlig ausreichend.


hab ich was versäumt? war der gcd in wow nicht 1,5 sek?
2 sek is dir zu lahm ... 1,5 sek is dir zu schnell
und du willst 1 sek?
oder hab ich ne änderung bzgl des gcd´s bei wow verpasst? Oo

2 sek klingt aber echt träge, da die 1,5 in wow schon grenzwertig langsam sind


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

es sind 1,5 sekunden. Die Anzeige rundet auf auf 2 Sekunden. Ich finde der GCD fällt mir als Heiler nicht ins Gewicht. Selbst als Melee nicht störend, kein Button-Smashing.


----------



## Manic2320 (20. August 2008)

Was mich mal interresiert ist wie viel Keeps (gibt es auch Türme ala DAoC) gibt es in T4 bzw. wie groß ist das T4 RvR Gebiet? Am Anfang sind die RvR Gebiete ja recht klein und werden von Gebiet zu Gebiet größer, ein Vergleich mit DAoC wäre nett. Danke im vorhinein.


----------



## lollercoaster (20. August 2008)

ähh LariNoar hast du vor deinen paltzhalter auf der ersten seite auch mal zu benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Als Beispiel mal T4 Chaos/Imp:
Unvermeidliche Stadt <--> Groooßes Keep <--> RvR Zone mit 4 Flaggenpunkten und zwei Keeps <--> RvR Zone mit 4 Flaggenpunkten und 2 Keeps <--> RvR Zone mit 4 Flaggenpunkten und 2 Keeps <--> ein großes Keep <--> Altdorf
Die <--> sind Zonenübergänge ohne Ladescreen. Neben den RvR Zonen ist auch noch etwas Platz für PvE. Um aus der Mitte in die anderen Zonen zu kommen, muss man dort Gebietskontrolle durch Einnahme und Halten der diversen Punkte/Keeps und durch die Szenarien erlangen.
So verschiebt sich also die Front hin und her.

@ loller: Jaja, Text liegt zuhause auf dem Rechner. Hier Antwort ich einfach mal auf alles, was so kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (20. August 2008)

Meitie schrieb:


> hab ich was versäumt? war der gcd in wow nicht 1,5 sek?
> 2 sek is dir zu lahm ... 1,5 sek is dir zu schnell
> und du willst 1 sek?
> oder hab ich ne änderung bzgl des gcd´s bei wow verpasst? Oo
> ...



Finde nicht das 0,5 sekunden wenig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber du hast Recht, die 1 Sek. war nur geschätzt, sollte eigentlich heissen: schneller als 2. Es kann natürlich sein dass man es bei WAR nicht so gravierend empfindet, bei Lotro war es teilweise gut, aber teilweise auch recht störend.


----------



## SenselessSheep (20. August 2008)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> Was mich mal interresiert ist wie viel Keeps (gibt es auch Türme ala DAoC) gibt es in T4 bzw. wie groß ist das T4 RvR Gebiet? Am Anfang sind die RvR Gebiete ja recht klein und werden von Gebiet zu Gebiet größer, ein Vergleich mit DAoC wäre nett. Danke im vorhinein.



T1 --> je 4 Schlachtfeldziele
T2 --> je 4 Schlachtfeldziele und 2 Keeps
T3 --> je 4 Schlachtfeldziele und 2 Keeps (bin mir grad garnet sicher aber glaube T2 und T3 unterscheiden sich nicht)
T4 --> je 12 Schlachtfeldziele und 8 Keeps

Nein Türme giebt es leider nicht und einen vergleich zu DAoC kann ICH dir leider auch nicht bieten sorry.


----------



## Kalyptus (20. August 2008)

Es ist schon toll wer auf einmal behauptet alles in der Beta gewesen zu sein, und hier falsche Aussagen macht.
In den P.Q. z.B. man muß nicht auf Gruppen warten oder suchen ma kann sich selbst einladen, oder den Popo bewegen und selbst eine Aufmachen. Ruckzuck kommen da andere Leute rein.
Ich habe mit Runenpriestern gut 75% der P.Q. gespielt bis Level 32 und nie Probleme gehabt in Gruppen zu kommen oder Gruppen zu machen.
Auch WAR nimmt dir das selbständige Denken nicht ab.

Was mir sehr gut gefällt als Heiler ist man kein Freiwild. Im Kampf PvP 1zu1 kann ich durch geschicktes Heilen gut bestehen, im PvE nehme ich es mit 3 Tieren ( keine Rüstung) oder 2 Gegner auf. Natürlich im PvP gegen 2 habe ich keine Chance, aber das ist ja auch in Ordnung.

Es hat mir mehr Spaß gemacht den Runenpriester zu spielen, als den Heiligpriester in WoW ( 3 Jahre ) weil ich nicht dauernd zwischen Heilig und Schatten skillen muß.
Auch gefiel mir das nicht dauernd neue Heilungen dazukamen sondern die alten Ausgebaut wurden, so muß man sich nicht dauernd umgewöhnen.

Schön ist auch für Heiler das duale Zielen ich kann ein Heilziel und ein Angriffsziel im Fokus haben und je nachdem Heilung oder Schaden machen.

Schatten ist die Lebensanzeige der Gruppenmember ist zu durchscheinend. Es lässt sich im Kämpfen manchmal schlecht erkenn, wer nun Heilung braucht. Auch kommen mir die Reichweite kleiner vor.
Also müssen sich hier die Mitglieder nach ihrem Heiler richten und auch mal schauen wo er ist, man kann nich 6-24 Mann nachrennen und alle Heilen.


----------



## Meitie (20. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Finde nicht das 0,5 sekunden wenig sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja ich glaub 1,5 sek is schon sehr gut gewählt ... das tastenkloppen hält sich in grenzen, aber man hat eben auch noch ne gewisse forderung der reaktion etc... 2 sek is schon hart an der grenze aber muss ich wohl austesten


----------



## DaveSp (20. August 2008)

So, die NDA ist gefallen und ich werde hier meinen Bericht veröffentlichen.

Eingangs muss ich folgendes sagen: Ich habe erst seit Montag Abend die Möglichkeit auf die Warhammer Beta über einen bekannten zuzugreifen. Das bedeutet natürlich eines: Ich bin ein absoluter Noob und habe bis dato kaum bis gar nicht spielen können und nur gestern Abend einen Einblick gewonnen.

Dazu kommt, das die Beta im Moment die T4 Gebiete testet und man ausschließlich mit lvl 31er Charaktären spielen kann! Jeder kann sich vorstellen wie anstrengend es ist in einem fremden Spiel, mit vielen fremden Mechaniken einfach so auf fast High Level einzusteigen.

Daher werdet ihr von meiner Seite nur einen Ersteindruck geschildert bekommen, den ich aber persönlich für sehr wichtig halte. Denn der erste Eindruck ist der, der zählt :-) Bitte entschuldigt inhaltliche Fehler. Meine Erfahrung beruht jetzt gerade mal auf 30 Minuten inGame Zeit und das ist wirklich NICHTS. Ich versuche nur den Eindruck wieder zu geben den ich hatte.

Also! Nach einem langwierigen Downloadprozess und 700mb Patch startete ich in das Spiel.

Es beginnt durchaus Stimmungsvoll mit dem Warhammer Online Logo, recht cooler Musik (erinnerte irgendwie ein wenig an DAoC oO) und einem Serverauswahlbildschirm direkt in der 1. Menüansicht. (Login erfolgt vorher!)

Wählt man einen Server aus, versucht WAR sich damit zu verbinden und wer sich an DAoC erinnert kennt noch die alten Login Texte von wg. "Verbinde mit dem Server" etc. :-) Irgendwie total nostalgisch.

Nun ist man im Charakter - Erstellungs Screen.

Die 6 Rassen der Fraktionen sind aufgereiht einmal links für Ordnung und einmal rechts für Chaos. Man wählt dann die Rasse seiner Wahl und die Kamera schenkt rüber und eine Truppe aus 2 - 4 Mann / Frau wird gezeigt, die die zur verfügung stehenden Klassen darstellen. Flux die Klasse seiner Wahl gewählt und schon kann man sie verändern. Die Auswahl der Köpfe, Haare, etc. ist ähnlich gering wie in WoW. Da schenken sich also beide Parteien nichts.

Nun hat man seinen Charakter erstellt und alle erstellten Charaktäre werden wie in einer Gallerie voll ausgerüstet gleichzeitig auf einem Podest dargestellt. Klarer Pluspunkt für die Präsentation der Char Auswahl bei Warhammer Online.

Jetzt aber endlich ab ins Game!

Habe mal zum Start einen Sigmar-Priester ausgewählt weil ich den schon so cool fand im Warhammer Mark of Chaos Trailer :-D Mal schauen ob ich den auch in der Final spiele... hoffe der wird schnell geändert damit er nicht mehr FOTM ist. Naja.

Also im Game angekommen muss man sich natürlich erst einmal orientieren. Auf Anhieb schaut alles jedoch sehr modern und WoW-like aus.

Unten eine Leiste für seine Spells, oben links die Unit frames, ganz oben in der Mitte die Menüleiste für Abilitys, Inventar und so weiter.

Ander sind natürlich so sachen wie "Moral und Taktik" fertigkeiten unten links und unten rechts wozu ich aber noch nichts sagen kann weil ich das System einfach noch nicht verstehe. Und achja... ganz wichtig! Die Anzeige über der Quickbar die meinen Vorrat an Energie darstellt... meine Klassenenergie. Bestimmte Angriffe des Sigmars generieren diese Energie und z.b. Heilzauber verringern sie wieder.

Grafisch gefällt mir durchaus was ich sehe. Die Rüstung die ich trage, da ich ja nunmal automatisch Level 31 bin, ist einfach der Hammer! Ich finde sie sogar um längen besser als viele der T - Rüstungen aus World of Warcraft :-) Und das ist nichtmal eine Epic Rüstung! Daher also schonmal sehr stimmig.

Mein Sigmar trägt ja schwere Rüstung oder Platte und sieht einfach total irre aus... in einem leicht schimmernden Blau gehalten mit großen Verzierungen wie z.b. einem Totenkopf am Rücken wo der Umhang gehalten wird und so weiter. Wirklich sehr stimmig. Und so stimmig sehen alle Charaktäre aus! Es gilt natürlich abzuwarten wie die Kombinationen aussehen wenn man von Level 1 startet aber das Konzept gefällt mir bisher ausgezeichnet.

Ansonsten findet man sich alles in allem sehr leicht zurecht.

Questgeber haben ein Buch über ihren Köpfen. Man spricht sie einfach an und es öffnet sich ein, zugegebenermaßen, hässliches Gesprächsmenü wo man dann seine Quest erhält. Die Bewegungs und Kamerasteuerung ist genauso eingängig wie in WoW und das Kämpfen läuft im Prinzip auch genauso ab.

Mit einem entscheidenden Unterschied! Es ist langsamer. Die Kämpfe laufen wesentlich langsamer und von meinem Gefühl her lange nicht so dynamisch ab wie in WoW. Gut, für den einen mag das ein Kritikpunkt sein... ich kam damit sehr gut klar.
Aufgelockert werden die Kämpfe durch ein System, das es mir erlaubt in bestimmten Situationen sehr mächtige Spezialangriffe zu zünden... warum und wann das geht ist mir noch unklar.

Ich habe mich dann auch spaßeshalber mal RvR geflaggt und wurde direkt in meinem Level irgendwie angehoben um auf dem max. Level für dieses Szenario zu sein.

Dazu muss man anmerken, das man zwar in einem Questgebiet startet, aber auch dort Flaggenpunkte stehen die es einzunehmen gilt :-) Ich machte mich dann sogleich auf zu einem dieser Punkte, begegnete zwischendurch einem Ork Tank und kämpfte dann mit ihm um den Punkt an der Flagge (muss man anklicken und dann 3 Minuten die Flagge verteidigen). Dabei merkte ich, das er sehr wohl wusste das Sigmars extrem nervig sein können und mit sicherheit auch demnächst noch generft werden. Denn obwohl er ziemlich Schaden austeilte, konnte ich mich durchgehend wieder hoch heilen, zwischendrin 2 Styles Spammen womit sich meine "Heilig" Energie oder wie ich es nennen soll (hab den Begriff vergessen) wieder auffüllte und ich mich wieder heilen konnte. Zusätzlich dazu trägt der Sigmar ja noch Platte / Schwere Rüstung und ist damit eine ziemlich schwer einnehmbare Festung.

Erst als 2 andere dazu kamen hatte ich keine Chance mehr und auch keine Zeit mehr noch weiter zu testen.

Übrigens gab es für jede Aktion, sei es ein RvR Kampf oder einen Mob den ich gelegt habe einen Eintrag in meinem Tome of Knowledge... wirklich eine coole Idee Mythic.

Um ein Fazit dieser halbstündigen Impression zu ziehen: Warhammer ist sicherlich noch nicht perfekt! Zaubern z.b. ist irgendwie merkwürdig animiert bzw. sehr statisch, bei anderen MMORPGS passiert da effekttechnisch einfach mehr... manche Bewegungsanimationen von Chars sehen auch komisch aus. Aber was einem sofort ins Auge sticht ist folgendes: Der Grafikstil ist absolut stimmig. Die Charaktäre und deren Rüstungen sehen teilweise absolut genial aus. Das Kampfsystem ist nicht perfekt aber es tut seinen Dienst und durch Taktiken und Moral und wie das alles heißt gibt es spannende Zusatzkomponenten. 
Der ständig mögliche Reichskampf ist auch absolut cool. Und bei vollen Releaseservern wird es da sicher ständig und überall abgehen!

Bis dato bin ich absolut bereit weiter zu spielen auch wenn ich mehr scharf darauf bin von Level 1 anzufangen um wirklich zu erleben wie man beginnt und vorallem um alle Abilitys nachvollziehen zu können ^^

Das war mein Ersteindruck!
Das war mein Ersteindruck!


----------



## Panador (20. August 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Es ist schon toll wer auf einmal behauptet alles in der Beta gewesen zu sein, und hier falsche Aussagen macht.
> In den P.Q. z.B. man muß nicht auf Gruppen warten oder suchen ma kann sich selbst einladen, oder den Popo bewegen und selbst eine Aufmachen. Ruckzuck kommen da andere Leute rein.
> Ich habe mit Runenpriestern gut 75% der P.Q. gespielt bis Level 32 und nie Probleme gehabt in Gruppen zu kommen oder Gruppen zu machen.
> Auch WAR nimmt dir das selbständige Denken nicht ab.
> ...



@falsche Aussage - aha... , so kann man's auch verdrehn.
Ich habe nichts von Gruppen behauptet, ich habe von Leuten gesprochen, damit sind, neben natürlich auch Gruppen, auch einzelne gemeint. Leute zusammensuchen für die PQ, ja klar, is natürlich möglich, hab ich nie bestritten. Aber ob ich jetzt "Suche nach Leuten für Quest XYZ" oder "Suche nach Leuten für Public Quest XYZ" schreie, is kein großer Unterschied mehr. Wenn ich Leute im PQ-Gebiet treffe und wir zufällig zusammenkommen, gut, schön, wenn nicht, nicht. Daran, dass man für die Entstufe der meisten PQs nen Tank oder sonstigen Schadensfresser braucht halt ich aber fest. Ich hatte mal versuch die (erste oder zweite? weiß nich mehr) PQ bei den DEs als DoK zu tanken, keine Chance, und der DoK is wohl das "stabilste", dass die DEs haben.

@Behaupten in der Beta zu sein - whatsoever. Wer's nicht glaubt und selber angibt in der Beta zu sein kann ja wohl im Beta-Forum den entsprechenden Nick finden oder nicht. Wer glaubt Leute so diskrediteren zu müssen, nur weil sie eben ne andere Meinung haben - arm. Wer nicht in der Beta ist der kann sich so oder so nicht überzeugen, der kann einfach nur selber beurteilen ob die geschriebenen Postings sinnvoll und realistisch klingen oder an den Haaren herbeigezogen, ob jetzt positiv oder negativ.

Ich habe extra versucht in meinem Post ruhig zu schreiben und nichts zu übertreiben oder sonstiges damit sich niemand angegriffen fühlt. Wer das dennoch tut, dem kann ich nicht helfen.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Also den Panador kenn ich aus der Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich respektier auch seine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt da andere, die nehm ich schon seit Monaten nicht mehr ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendde (20. August 2008)

Siehe Titel.

Eine kurze Übersicht über den SP und die Spielweise sowie Stärken und Schwächen.

Der SP ist wohl eine der anspruchsvollsten und kompliziertesten Klassen, die das Spiel derzeit zu bieten hat. IN einem Kampf nutzt man ein Minimum von 10 verschiedenen Fähigkeiten (5 Heil und 5 Melee) und selbst dann muss man sich schon stark entscheiden und einige wichtige Fähigkeiten auslassen. Auf level 40 sind das dann ca. 15 Fähigkeiten, die man permanent nutzt.

Der SP ist eine reine Supportklasse. In allen Bereichen gibt es Klassen, die besser sind als er. Heilen ist ein SP kein Main-Healer, da er hauptsächlich mit HOTs arbeitet und starken Schaden kaum gegenheilen kann. Schaden macht er kaum, dafür haben seine Melee Fähigkeiten allerdings fast alle (jedenfalls alle, die es sich einzusetzten lohnt) Effekte (Buffs oder Debuffs).

Geheilt wird mit göttlichem Zorn, der sich durch die Melee Fähigkeiten aufbaut. Man hat auch eine Fähigkeit, die Aktionspunkte in göttlichen Zorn umwandelt. Allerdings, wenn man diese Fähigkeit oft verwendet, kommt man fast nicht mehr zum kämpfen, also ein zweischneidiges Schwert auf das man sich nicht zu sehr verlassen sollte.

Mastery Trees hat der SP - wie jede Klasse - 3:
1. Heil-Tree. Hier gibts das Gruppenschild und den Gruppen HOT zu lernen. Beides Instants und wichtig, wenn man sich auf Gruppenheileung spezialisieren möchte. Außerdem noch ein paar nette Taktiken.

2. Hybrid Heil-Damage Tree. Hier gibts weit oben im Pfad einen Gruppen-Staminabuff. Außerdem sind hier die Melee Fähigkeiten, die Heileffekte haben beheimatet. Man macht etwas mehr damage, ist dafür aber ein schlechterer Heiler.

3. Melee Damage Tree. Hier gibts nix Heilendes. Dafür Taktiken und Melee Fähigkeiten, die den Damage vom SP nach ober drücken. Taktik mit +15 melee crit chance zB, Schlag mit -25% Heildebuff. Der Schaden reicht trotzdem nicht an einen DD heran und die Heilung ist bedrückend niedrig. Dafür ist PvE viel einfacher und man braucht nicht unbedingt eine 2te DD Klasse um einfach voranzukommen.

Generell ist der SP ein echter Hybrid mit sehr vielen Optionen und sehr anspruchsvoller Spielweise. Für die Rolle, die er hat, sind nur die ersten beiden der Mastery Trees sinnvoll imho. Mit dem dritten gimped er sich, kann dafür aber allein losziehen. Wobei man als SP natürlich einer der Überlebenskünstler ist. Man kloppt halt nur ewig auf den Mobs rum bis man die down hat. Man kann auch einen Champ alleine killen, das *dauert* halt nur ewig lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Havamal (20. August 2008)

http://warhammervault.ign.com/View.php?vie...gory_show_all=1
ladet euch unbedingt das Altdorf Video runter!


----------



## f1nwe (20. August 2008)

Meitie schrieb:


> hab ich was versäumt? war der gcd in wow nicht 1,5 sek?
> 2 sek is dir zu lahm ... 1,5 sek is dir zu schnell
> und du willst 1 sek?
> oder hab ich ne änderung bzgl des gcd´s bei wow verpasst? Oo
> ...



Der GCD bei WAR ist auch 1,5 Sekunden genau wie in WoW. Der Eindruck, dass es 2 Sec. sind entsteht nur dadurch, dass der Cooldowncounter keine Kommastellen darstellt und das Kampfsystem sich einfach träger anfühlt.


----------



## Volar (20. August 2008)

Hier wird immer über zu geringe Spielerzahlen in der Beta geredet... 
Insgesamt gab es alleine fürs deutsche Forum über 12k Accounts seit Januar 2008, im Juni 2007 waren es 6k Spieler... 
Wohlgemerkt alleine für den deutschen Server zählen diese Zahlen... 

Und zu jedem Zeitpunkt war der Server leer... Woran das liegen mag, kann sich jeder selbst seine Gedanken dazu machen.
Momentan sinds 35k registrierte Betauser im deutschen Forum. Was auf den Servern los is, ka. Ich kann mich momentan nicht aufraffen auch nur noch eine Minute in dieses Spiel zu stecken...


----------



## crazy-warlock (20. August 2008)

Volar schrieb:


> Hier wird immer über zu geringe Spielerzahlen in der Beta geredet...
> Insgesamt gab es alleine fürs deutsche Forum über 12k Accounts seit Januar 2008, im Juni 2007 waren es 6k Spieler...
> Wohlgemerkt alleine für den deutschen Server zählen diese Zahlen...
> 
> ...




*hust* könnte es sein, dass du den "klitztekleinen" Umstand übersehen hast, dass Anzahl der Forenuser =! der Anzahl der Betatester is?
Und nur weil es dir nich gefällt, muss das nicht für alle gelten.

Alleine, das du schon zu zugibst zu faul zu sein, den Wahrheitsgehalt deiner Aussage zu überprüfen wirft schon kein gutes Licht auf deinen Kommentar.

Es ist echt schade, das solche Leute wie du einen Betakey kriegen (wenn du denn überhaupt einen hast) und andere die gerne mit Spaß testen würden keinen kriegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Schlechter Troll, sehr schlechter.
Nimm zumindest die richtigen Zahlen, wenn du versuchst WAR runterzuziehen.
Woher nimmst du die 12k Accounts für das deutsche Forum? Es gab etwa 20k Accounts für die ganze EU, also erzähl keinen Schmarrn.
Jetz sind wir bei 36000 FORENusern. Europaweit. Zur Primetime spielen da gerne knapp 2000+- ein paar Hundert.
Würd mich ja interessieren, wieviele von den 10 Millionen WoW Subscribern gleichzeitig online sind...
Einfach nur dumm so ein Kommentar...


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (20. August 2008)

Ich würd es auch relativieren.

Klar spielt nur ein Bruchteil der zugelassenen Tester, aber das kann schon vom logischen her nicht allein an der aktuellen Version des Spieles liegen.

Aber wie schon mehrfach gesagt was in der Beta GEWESEN IST, unterliegt noch immer der NDA, von da aus kann man jetzt schlecht sämtliche Gründe aufzählen die zum Beta Tester Schwund geführt haben KÖNNTEN.


----------



## Curentix (20. August 2008)

Über wat für ne scheiße hier wieder geweint wird.

Trägheit... Leute wenn ihr keine "Trägheit" in einem MMORPG wollt, dann seid ihr im falschen Film und euch ist dringendst ein Fist-Person-Shooter zu empfehlen. Es gibt einen Grund warum RPG's "träge" sind. Und das sollen die auch sein, müssen sie.


----------



## Curentix (20. August 2008)

Und hier mal ein Bericht von einem enttäuschten Betatester: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=56877 . Ausschließlich negatives. Muss auch mal gelesen werden. Neben all dem Positiven!


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

Die Abstimmung ist irgendwie schwachsinn, ich will nicht wissen wieviele da abgestimmt haben obwohl sie kein Plan haben.
Da die ganzen WoWjunks das Spiel eh nur schlecht machen wollen bedingt durch den nicht grade stark ausgeprägten Horizont voten sie selbstverständlich für "ganz mies" wiederrum die voller Vorfreude für "Perfekt" (oder was auch immer das beste war).


----------



## Arben (20. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Über wat für ne scheiße hier wieder geweint wird.
> 
> Trägheit... Leute wenn ihr keine "Trägheit" in einem MMORPG wollt, dann seid ihr im falschen Film und euch ist dringendst ein Fist-Person-Shooter zu empfehlen. Es gibt einen Grund warum RPG's "träge" sind. Und das sollen die auch sein, müssen sie.




qft...

Ist einfach sinnlos sich über solche kleinigkeiten zu pikieren.


----------



## Volar (20. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Schlechter Troll, sehr schlechter.
> Nimm zumindest die richtigen Zahlen, wenn du versuchst WAR runterzuziehen.
> Woher nimmst du die 12k Accounts für das deutsche Forum? Es gab etwa 20k Accounts für die ganze EU, also erzähl keinen Schmarrn.
> Jetz sind wir bei 36000 FORENusern. Europaweit. Zur Primetime spielen da gerne knapp 2000+- ein paar Hundert.
> ...



Troll hin oder her, jene Zahl, die im Betaforum unten aufgeführt ist, entspricht den gesamten Beta-Accounts für die jeweilige Sprachregion. 
Ich konnte es sehr intensiv seit Juli 2007 verfolgen. Fakt ist, daß jeder Betatester über einen zugang zum BETA-Forum verfügt. Sicher wird es ein paar Accounts geben, die nur das Forum besuchen dürfen, aber das sollte die Minderheit sein. Sonst macht es nicht wirklich Sinn...

Andere Sprachregionen haben andere Foren und werden somit nicht bei den Benutzern gezählt...

Ob es ein schlechtes Licht auf meinen Kommentar wirft, daß ich nichtmehr die neueste Version der Beta ziehe? Glaube kaum, es unterstreicht nur MEINE Meinung zu dem Spiel. Und bei den Onlinezeiten der meisten Beta-Tester kann man zumindest ne Tendenz erkennen...

Aber schön, wenn euch beiden die Beta ohne Ende reingetaugt hat. Für "alte Hasen" im Bereich MMORPG ist es schlicht und ergreifend eine Enttäuschung. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (20. August 2008)

Volar schrieb:


> Troll hin oder her, jene Zahl, die im Betaforum unten aufgeführt ist, entspricht den gesamten Beta-Accounts für die jeweilige Sprachregion.
> Ich konnte es sehr intensiv seit Juli 2007 verfolgen. Fakt ist, daß jeder Betatester über einen zugang zum BETA-Forum verfügt. Sicher wird es ein paar Accounts geben, die nur das Forum besuchen dürfen, aber das sollte die Minderheit sein. Sonst macht es nicht wirklich Sinn...
> 
> Andere Sprachregionen haben andere Foren und werden somit nicht bei den Benutzern gezählt...
> ...



Ich für meinen Teil würd garnicht bestreiten das sicher auch viele Tester aufgehört haben. 

ABER du kannst nicht mit solch sinnlosen Zahlen um dich werfen. Ich habe schon nen Acc im Forum gehabt bevor ich auch nur das Spiel installiert hatte. Und die Spielzeit würd ich keinen vorwerfen. Das ist meine 5. Closed Beta und ich teste immer nur nebenher und nicht als Vollzeitbeschäftigung. Ist ja auch wohl zu erwarten.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Und das ist Quatsch. GOA hostet ein Forum für ganz Europa. Oder warum seh ich bei diversen Usern französische oder spanische Signaturen?
Die 36k Beta-Foren-Anmeldungen verteilen sich auf 5 Länder. Das ist einfach Fakt.
Und wenn von 36000 Usern am Wochenende um die 2000 spielen, find ich das für eine Beta vollkommen in Ordnung.

Edit: Ich habe auch schon vor WoW MMORPGs gespielt. Und ich kenne auch alte Hasen, denen WAR gefällt. Zuerst sagen, dass es DEINE Meinung ist, es aber dann auf alle pauschalisieren, die vor WoW und DaoC schon MMORPGs gespielt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaveSp (20. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Und hier mal ein Bericht von einem enttäuschten Betatester: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=56877 . Ausschließlich negatives. Muss auch mal gelesen werden. Neben all dem Positiven!



Vieles was er schreibt war aber auch schon in DAoC problematisch. Trotzdem hats Spaß gemacht :-)


----------



## Zurgar (20. August 2008)

DaveSp schrieb:


> Vieles was er schreibt war aber auch schon in DAoC problematisch. Trotzdem hats Spaß gemacht :-)




Vergleicht doch bitte nicht WAR mit DaoC, DaoC ist die Refrenz im Bereich rvr / pvp.

WAR dagegen ist einfach nur billig ,unmotivierend, plastisch, statisch, langweilig, nicht herausfordernd

Kurzum ein mmo was die Welt nicht braucht.

Jeder der richtiges rvr über Jahre gespielt hat und sich auf WAR, in einem neuen Universum mit einem verbesserten Kampfsystem bezgl. DaoC erhofft hatte, wurde maßlos entäuscht.
Sehr schade denn nach der DaoC Aera hätte ich mich für all die jungen Menschen, die kein gutes rvr Kampfsystem kennen, gefreut.


----------



## Ascían (20. August 2008)

Zurgar schrieb:


> Vergleicht doch bitte nicht WAR mit DaoC, Daoc ist die Refrenz im Bereich rvr / pvp , WAR ist nur ein billiger abklatsch.



Süß...war das ein Flämechen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (20. August 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> diesem bericht von war-welten kann ich nur zustimmen. und genau das ist so enttäuschend für mich. statt spannendes taktisches pvp gibt es mehr oder weniger nur langweiliges gezerge.
> 
> 
> wenn ich dann w.a.r. an den worten der macher messe (wir releasen erst wenn es perfekt ist blabla) dann frag ich mich ernsthaft was ist da wohl schief gelaufen?



Hm, schmunzel - das Deine Erwartungen zu hoch waren....?


----------



## Rayon (20. August 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Hm, schmunzel - das Deine Erwartungen zu hoch waren....?


Richtig. :>


----------



## Kresse (20. August 2008)

Endlich ist es so weit : Die Warhammer Online NDA ist gefallen.
Ist es nun das Spiel, was sich die Spieler erhofft haben oder ist es ein Flop, der schon in geraumer Zeit von der Bildfläche verschwinden wird ? 
Diese Frage werde ich in meinem Beta Blog beantworten und dabei genauer auf das Spiel eingehen.
Und das ohne die rosa Fanboybrille, wie sie einige WAR-Fans immer noch tragen.
Ich werde auf die vielen positiven und auch die vielen negativen Dinge von WAR eingehen.

Beta Blog #1 &#8211;  Einstieg in Warhammer


Die Charaktererstellung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Charaktererstellung erinnert stark an die, aus World of Warcraft, dass ist übrigens nicht positiv gemeint. Der Spieler kann sich nur zwischen wenigen unterschiedlichen Gesichtern und anderen Details entscheiden. Die Charakterindividualisierung ist deshalb schon bei der Erstellung des Charakters sehr einegschränkt. Ich hoffe, dass sich bis zum Release, dort noch einiges tut.
Die Charaktere sind jedoch sehr schön dargestellt und gefallen mir sehr gut.
Alle Rassen, mit Ausnahme der Elfen, gefallen mir vom Aussehen her sehr gut. 

Hier kann man zwei verschiedene Orks, bei der Charaktererstellung sehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der UI-Editor

Bevor ich nun auf die Klassen und besondere Spielmechaniken eingehe, will ich euch nun den UI-Editor zeigen. 
Dieser Editor ermöglicht es dem Spieler sein UI so zu gestalten, wie er es möchte.
Vergleichbar ist dies mit dem WoW Addon Bartender. Man kann alle Teile des UI's verschieben und in der Größe einstellen. 
Und das geht ganz einfach :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit einem Klick auf den UI-Editor Knopf könnt ihr euer komplettes UI verändern.
Stellt die Größe des UI's ein, erstellt neue Aktionsleisten und und und.
Es gibt zahlreiche Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
Ein riesen Lob an Mythic für dieses Feature, was wirklich Next Gen ist.

Die Zusammenfassung

All dies könnt ihr euch in einem, von mir erstellten, Video ansehen.

Hier geht&#8217;s zum Video

Die Rüstung färben

Wie wir alle wissen, wird es in WAR möglich sein, seine Rüstung zu färben.
Die Farbauswahl ist momentan noch viel zu gering und die Farben sind entweder viel zu grell oder zu blass. Farben wie rot und schwarz fehlen ganz. Ich hoffe, dass sich auch hier noch etwas tun wird. Folgende Bilder sollen euch jedoch schon einmal einen Einblick geben, wie das Färbesystem funktioniert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier seht ihr den Zeloten in seiner Rüstung, die man durch die Templates zur Verfügung gestellt kriegt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist das Menü, in dem man die Rüstung färben kann. Man kann Primär-  und Sekundärfarbe
einstellen. In diesem Fall wären das Lila als Primär- und Gelb als Sekundärfarbe.
Jede Farbe kostet unterschiedlich viel Geld, Lila beispielsweise ist eine der teuersten Farben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schon ist die Rüstung gefärbt und der Zelot sieht gleich ganz anders aus.
Ich hoffe, dass bis zur Releaseversion noch einige Farben hinzukommen, denn momentan gibt es echt nicht viele. 

Beta Blog #2 &#8211; Charakterindividualisierung

Der zweite Teil meines Blogs beschäftigt sich mit der Charakterindividualisierung in WAR.
Dabei meine ich nicht, das Färben von Rüstungen oder die Trophäen, sondern die Dinge, die euren Charakter im Kampf einzigartig machen sollen.
Ich gehe also näher auf das Masterys-Sstem, die Taktiken und die Moralfähigkeiten ein.

Das Mastery-System




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Mastery-System entspricht den Skillsystemen, wie man sie aus anderen MMO's kennt, mit einer Ausnahme- Das Mastery-System ist extrem simpel und alles andere als komplex.
Jede Klasse besitzt 3 Pfade, von denen jeder die Klasse im Spiel beeinflussen soll.
So hat zum Beispiel der Brightwizzard einen Pfad für AoE Schaden, einen für Dots und einen für single target damage.
Mit Levelaufstiegen erhält man Mastery-Points, welche man dann in die &#8222;Skilltrees&#8220; investieren kann. Je nach dem, wie viele Punkte man in einen Pfad gesteckt hat, erhöht sich die Effizienz der Fähigkeiten, welche diesem Pfad zugeordnet sind.
Dies betrifft sowohl Schaden als auch Heilung. Also erhöhen Heiler automatisch ihre Heilleistung, wenn sie den Heilpfad ausskillen.
Wenn man nun eine bestimmte Anzahl an Punkten in den Pfad gesteckt hat, kann man sich neue Skills holen, indem man wieder einen Punkt investiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man ist also durchaus in der Lage seinen Charakter durch Masteries zu individualisieren.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Mastery-System jedoch schlecht, da es einfach viel zu simpel ist und kaum Spielraum bietet.
Das WoW Skillsystem mag nicht gut gewesen sein, dennoch ist es sehr viel komplexer als das, was Mythic hier fabriziert hat.

Die Taktiken

Taktiken sind passive Fähigkeiten, die es dem Spieler erlauben, sich auf bestimmte Situationen vorzubereiten und seine Taktiken dementsprechend anzupassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt sehr viele Taktiken und sie helfen wirklich enorm, seinen Charakter zu individualisieren.
Man kann sich auf bestimmte Gegner einstellen und im RvR und im PvE unterschiedliche Taktiken benutzen.
So haben Tanks beispielsweise eine Taktik, die die Aggro, die sie bei Monstern aufbauen um 100 % erhöhen. Sie besitzen aber auch eine Taktik, die ihren Schaden erhöht und dafür ihre Blockchance verringert.
Die Taktiken gefallen mir sehr gut, da hat Mythic wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet.


Moralfähigkeiten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben Taktiken gibt es noch Moralfähigkeiten.
Diese sind aktive Skills, die man aktivieren kann, sobald man genug Moral gesammelt hat.
Moral baut man im Laufe des Kampfes auf und es gibt Skills, die den Moralaufbau beschleunigen und verlangsamen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann 4 Moralfähigkeiten in seiner Leiste haben. Je nachdem, wie viel Moral man hat, kann man dann eine Fähigkeit einsetzen. Benutzt man eine Moralfähigkeit, so bekommen alle anderen Moralfähigkeiten einen Cooldown von einer Minute verpasst und die komplette Moral, die man gesammelt hat, ist verloren.
Man muss nun also abwägen, wartet man darauf, einen späteren Skill einzusetzen oder benutzt man bereits die Moral 1 Fähigkeit. 
Auch bei den Moralfähigkeiten gilt, jede Klasse hat unterschiedliche. Es gibt aber auch Moralfähigkeiten, die auf die Archetypen zurecht geschnitten sind. 
Das Moralsystem ist auch wunderbar gelungen, genau wie die Taktiken.
Ich hoffe jedoch, dass sie die Fähigkeiten noch einmal überarbeiten und noch einige Moralfähigkeiten machen, die mehr machen, als nur puren Schaden.

Die Klassen

Der Chosen

Der Chosen ist der Tank des Chaos. Dementsprechend liegen seine Stärken darin, seine Verbündeten zu beschützen. Mit Hilfe seiner Auren ist er in der Lage, seine Feinde zu schwächen und so zu leichten Zielen für die Damagedealer zu machen.
In dem kleinen Video, was ich gemacht habe, könnt ihr euch ein wenig den Chosen und seine Spielweise ansehen. Bedenkt jedoch, dass ich das Thema in dem Video nur anreiße, wenn ihr tiefer in das Thema eintauchen wollt, dann müsst ihr euch auf anderen Seiten entsprechende Blogs durchlesen.

Das Chosenvideo

Beim Chosenvideo hat sich ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen : Die Aura des Chosen verringert die Heilung, die Feinde erhalten um 25 % und nicht um 10 %, wie im 
Video von mir gesagt.


Die Mastery-Pfade des Chosen

In meinem neusten Video, seht ihr eine genaue Beschreibung aller Mastery-Pfade des Chosen, natürlich wieder von mir kommentiert. Ich kann euch zusätzlich nur noch diesen Link empfehlen, da dort noch einmal alle Pfade, mit allen Skills geheigt werden.

Das Video zu den Mastery-Pfaden


----------



## Marcel_95 (20. August 2008)

nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (20. August 2008)

Ja weiter so Kresse!Das ist mal gut aufbereitet!

Geniale Kommentation bei den Videos


----------



## DeeeRoy (20. August 2008)

Hast sehr schöne Arbeit geleistet  @Kresse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mach weiter mit deinen Video`s und du bringst viele dazu, es sich anzugucken und die werden das Spiel gut kennenlernen... 

Deee


----------



## Aldaric87 (20. August 2008)

Das größte Problem was hier einige anführen, von wegen leere Server, ist absoluter Schwachsinn... die meisten testen ab und zu ne kleine runde, viele wollen einfach jetzt noch nicht alles sehn, sondern bei Release auf Entdeckertour gehn, und nicht schon alles das fünfte ma machen, geht mir z. B. genau so. 

Ich teste oft gern mal auch 2 Stündchjen, aber will mir einfach nicht die extreme Vorfreude dadurch verderben, dass ich eh schon alles gesehn hab

Fazit: Da kommt en super Spiel auf uns zu, dass alle RvR'ler und PvP hungrigen Spieler anspricht.
Nichts ist geiler als ne Keepbelagerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (20. August 2008)

tolle arbeit Kresse, ich finds super wieviel Mühe sich manch einer hier gibt. Weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




btw: ich bin sowas von froh, daß der Chosen ne Tank-Klasse geworden ist, jetzt ratet mal, warum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kleiner Tipp: Cooles Aussehen, tolle Cinematics & dmg-geile Kiddies. Na? Dämmerts?


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> btw: ich bin sowas von froh, daß der Chosen ne Tank-Klasse geworden ist, jetzt ratet mal, warum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du damit auf die "Blut für den Blutgott" Möchtegern-Khorne-Berserker anspielst....hat auch was positives.
Die werden immer vor rennen und als Pfeilfutter dienen, wärend die "echten" Tanks sich um ihren Job kümmern können.


----------



## Shadøw !! (21. August 2008)

Mich interessiert ja der Jünger des Khain  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde gern wissen wie viel der so aushält und ob er wirklich ein "Möchtegerndd" ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. August 2008)

Shadøw schrieb:


> Mich interessiert ja der Jünger des Khain
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://www.war-europe.de/

einfach anklicken unter"Universum" klicken dann "Die Karrierren" dann auf die "Dunkelelfen" klickne runter srcollen und Jünger des Khain klicken 

viele schöne details


----------



## Lorghi (21. August 2008)

KRESSE WO BLEIBT TEIL 3?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2008)

Einige Kommentare gelöscht. Bitte denkt daran, es geht hier in erster Linie um die Berichte der Beta Tester. Keine Grundsatzdiskussionen zu Spielinhalten, die könnte ihr in anderen Threads besprechen. 

Danke...


----------



## f1nwe (21. August 2008)

Shadøw schrieb:


> Mich interessiert ja der Jünger des Khain
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zum Thema wieviel er aushält:
Der Jünger hat 4700 HP mit dem 31er Standartemplate im RvR Gebiet ( dort wird man auf 36 gepusht ) und trägt mittlere Rüstung. Als Vergleich ein Chosen hat ca. 6200 und ein Zelot 3600.
Er hält schon ein bisschen was aus, aber nicht zu viel.

Zum Schaden:
Vom Archetyp her ist er ein Meleeheiler und egal wie man skillt und ausrüstet, man wir ihn nie zum reinen DD machen. Es gibt zwar Taktiken die den Schaden um 25 % steigern ( auf Kosten von 20% Heal ) und den Critschaden um 50 % anheben, trotzdem bleibt man nur Supporter für die anderen Melees.
Vielleicht als Vergleich mt der Witchelf crittet man schonmal für 1000-1100 Dmg mit dem Standard Backstab, der Jünger mit seinem Standardschlag für ca. 500, es geht mehr darum ein paar Dots und Debuffs an die Gegner zu verteilen, um dann Gruppenheals und Schilde für die umstehenden Tanks und MeleeDDs zu casten.
Die Sigmapriester und Jünger, die denken sich hauen alles weg und können sich als Bonus noch heilen, werden aber einfach MöchtegernDDs sein.


----------



## DaveSp (21. August 2008)

Zurgar schrieb:


> Vergleicht doch bitte nicht WAR mit DaoC, DaoC ist die Refrenz im Bereich rvr / pvp.
> 
> WAR dagegen ist einfach nur billig ,unmotivierend, plastisch, statisch, langweilig, nicht herausfordernd
> 
> ...



Oh mein Gott! :-D Ich bitte dich, übertreib doch nicht so derartig. So scheiße ist WAR nun auch wieder nicht und DAoC ist auch nicht DAS Gott Game auch wenn ich es Jahrelang geliebt habe! Tellerrand schauen: 6

Ich habe gestern die Gelegenheit gehabt an einem kleineren RvR Kampf teil zu nehmen. Lassen wir es mal so max. 25 vs. 25 gewesen sein. Ich war unterwegs als der Imperiumszauberer (Klassenname ist mir grad entfallen) und die Kämpfe erinnerten mich sehr stark an DAoC.

Situationen in WoW sind meistens vollkommen anders... die Leute prügeln mehr drauf los und es wird weniger Stellungskampf betrieben. Gestern waren es, wie in DAoC auch üblich 2 Fronten die langsam hin und her schwappte wobei Nahkämpfer wie immer die Arschkarte hatten größtenteils :-) Wie üblich wurde alles was in Range kam weg genuked. Das selbe galt natürlich auch für Fernkämpfer, die versuchten ihre Range zu testen.

Mir hat es durchaus sehr großen Spaß gemacht auch wenn mir in dem moment der große Kontext fehlte denn es war schlicht ein Kampf auf einem großen Feld und mir war nicht ersichtlich warum genau da der Kampf brannte... aber hat freude gemacht.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. August 2008)

> Situationen in WoW sind meistens vollkommen anders... die Leute prügeln mehr drauf los und es wird weniger Stellungskampf betrieben. Gestern waren es, wie in DAoC auch üblich 2 Fronten die langsam hin und her schwappte wobei Nahkämpfer wie immer die Arschkarte hatten größtenteils :-) Wie üblich wurde alles was in Range kam weg genuked. Das selbe galt natürlich auch für Fernkämpfer, die versuchten ihre Range zu testen.



Ihr braucht einigermaßen fähige Tanks+Healer, dann lösen sich die zwei-Fronten-Kämpfe nämlich in richtige gemetzel.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ihr braucht einigermaßen fähige Tanks+Healer, dann lösen sich die zwei-Fronten-Kämpfe nämlich in richtige gemetzel..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann man so sagen.

Ein Tank mit 2 Marauder oder spiegelbildlich ein Tank mit zwei WL im Kielwasser.....solange ein solcher Trupp einen Heiler im Rücken hat, kann das für den Gegner schon recht übel werden.
Natürlich nicht 3 Mann die in 20 rennen.....schon mehrere "Trupps" möglichst zeitnah.

Man kann auch als Tank vor preschen den gegnerischen Tank hinter die Linie "kicken" und dann steht man schon vor irgendwas zerbrechlichem....solang das nicht als "Einzelaktion" kommt hat das schon eine ordentliche Wirkung.


----------



## Kresse (21. August 2008)

Der zweite Teil meines Blogs wurde angehängt.
Neue Videos sind momentan noch in der Arbeit, doch ich denke, dass ihr noch Heute mit neuen Videos rechnen könnt.


----------



## Ascían (21. August 2008)

DaveSp schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott! :-D Ich bitte dich, übertreib doch nicht so derartig. So scheiße ist WAR nun auch wieder nicht und DAoC ist auch nicht DAS Gott Game auch wenn ich es Jahrelang geliebt habe! Tellerrand schauen: 6
> 
> Ich habe gestern die Gelegenheit gehabt an einem kleineren RvR Kampf teil zu nehmen. Lassen wir es mal so max. 25 vs. 25 gewesen sein. Ich war unterwegs als der Imperiumszauberer (Klassenname ist mir grad entfallen) und die Kämpfe erinnerten mich sehr stark an DAoC.
> 
> ...




Das erinnert mich doch schon sehr an die Etten bei HdRO, dort war am Ende immer derjenige der Sieger, der entweder die meisten Schlachtzüge vereint hatte, oder den besseren Fokus. Ganz selten kam es auch mal vor dass man geschickt flankiert wurde von einer kleinen Gruppe, die sich vom größeren Zerg abgekoppelt hatte und von hinten die Heiler auseinandernahm. Vielleicht wird es in WAR dank Kollisionsabfrage anders, aber am besten wäre jemand der auch HdRO gespielt hat und in der WAR Beta ist, um dies zu bestätigen.


----------



## Shadøw !! (21. August 2008)

Dankeschön f1nwe ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorret (21. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ein Tank mit 2 Marauder oder spiegelbildlich ein Tank mit zwei WL im Kielwasser.....



kann mir jemand sagen, was ein marauder für ne klasse ist und WL sagt mir auch ned viel....
auch wurde in den berichten eine witchelf erwähnt - soll das die hexenkriegerin sein?
sorry für die fragen, aber kenn mich mit den klassenbezeichnungen noch nicht so gut aus!

lg
    rorret 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. August 2008)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage bezüglich der Schlachtfelder.

Sind die Schlachtfelder riesen groß oder gibt es auch solche situationen wo zb ein schmaler gebirgspfad ist wo sich dan die beiden seiten bekmäpfen ?


----------



## Faith_sfx (21. August 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, was ein marauder für ne klasse ist und WL sagt mir auch ned viel....
> auch wurde in den berichten eine witchelf erwähnt - soll das die hexenkriegerin sein?
> sorry für die fragen, aber kenn mich mit den klassenbezeichnungen noch nicht so gut aus!
> 
> ...





Der marauder ist der chaos barbar..^^ 

witch = hexe ^^

denke das soll die hexenkriegerin sein....

wl sagt mir momentan auch nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ansonsten bin ich an kresses blog auch sehr intressiert und warte scho auf die vids ^^


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, was ein marauder für ne klasse ist und WL sagt mir auch ned viel....
> auch wurde in den berichten eine witchelf erwähnt - soll das die hexenkriegerin sein?
> sorry für die fragen, aber kenn mich mit den klassenbezeichnungen noch nicht so gut aus!
> 
> ...



Das sind die Abkürzungen die sich in Beta "einspielen".....Du sagst in WoW ja zB auch Pala 

WL =White Lion
WH = Witch Hunter  (warum man hier nicht HJ verwenden will dürfte wohl klar sein....)
WE =Wich Elf

Bei denen gibts/wirds wohl wegen dem W ständig Probleme geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sigmarpriester ist entweder WP =Warrior Priest oder SP wenn man nach dem deutschen geht.

Allerdings finde ich Siggi die beste Kurform  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Ist aus zerstörungssicht viel herabwürdiender als den WP="Kriegspriester" zu nennen)


----------



## Rorret (21. August 2008)

uiuiui.....da hab ich ja demnächst einiges an abkürzungen zu lernen.
aber danke für die erklärungen - hab mir mal so nen paar gameplayvideos aus der beta zu den einzelnen klassen angeschaut und kanns ehrlich gesagt kaum noch erwarten, endlich loszulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wobei mir auf jedenfall bei der grafik in allen videos die extrem hölzernen bewegungsabläufe/animationen negativ aufgefallen sind! aber schwamm drüber - vielleicht wirds noch ein bisserl verbessert, ansonsten find ich mich halt damit ab......
gefallen als klassen haben mir übrigens sehr gut der hexenjäger, der schwertmeister und der maschinist! in dieser reihenfolge werde ich mir wahrscheinlich erstmal chars erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

eins hätte ich gern noch gewußt: wird es beim erscheinen ende september eigentlich ne deutsche version geben? ich lese immer sehr gerne ausführlichst die questtexte und das würde mich in englischer schrift doch zu sehr anstrengen...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (22. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das sind die Abkürzungen die sich in Beta "einspielen".....Du sagst in WoW ja zB auch Pala
> 
> WL =White Lion
> WH = Witch Hunter  (warum man hier nicht HJ verwenden will dürfte wohl klar sein....)
> ...



Hey wenn wir schonmal bei Abkürzungen sind. Wie wärs mit "Ordler" & "Chaoten"? oder gibts da schon welche?




Rorret schrieb:


> ansonsten find ich mich halt damit ab......



endlich mal ne vernünftige Aussage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die Animationen werden sicher verbessert, wobei ich sie eigentlich garnicht so schlimm finde. Was die Lokalisation angeht: Es wird 100%ig auch ne deutsche "Version" geben, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Moagim (22. August 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> uiuiui.....da hab ich ja demnächst einiges an abkürzungen zu lernen.
> aber danke für die erklärungen - hab mir mal so nen paar gameplayvideos aus der beta zu den einzelnen klassen angeschaut und kanns ehrlich gesagt kaum noch erwarten, endlich loszulegen
> 
> 
> ...



Ja gibt alles auf Deutsch...wobei das nicht unbedingt ein Vorteil ist...vor allem bei Orks nicht.

Wenn der Quest lautet: Who are ya axing? (weil du slayer abschlachten sollst und ihre Äxte holen sollst) anstatt asking.....den Wortwitz bekommst du nicht ins Deutsche übersetzt.

Das gilt eigentlich für eine Menge Ork Inhalte.
Stunties don't bounce when ya thrau em....da pinkie Humies.....sowas verliert beim übersetzen (meiner Meinung nach) doch recht viel. Mal sehen wie sie das hinbekommen.


----------



## Sorzzara (22. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ja gibt alles auf Deutsch...wobei das nicht unbedingt ein Vorteil ist...vor allem bei Orks nicht.
> 
> Wenn der Quest lautet: Who are ya axing? (weil du slayer abschlachten sollst und ihre Äxte holen sollst) anstatt asking.....den Wortwitz bekommst du nicht ins Deutsche übersetzt.
> 
> ...



Easy, durch den Orkisch Übersetzer auf war europe jagen.... *g*

Ne Schmarrn...hoffe mal dass sie das gut übersetzt kriegen, aber am meisten hoffe ich, dass man schon zu Anfang die möglichkeit hat ein English Language Pack runterzuladen, oder dass das Game gleich in einer Universalversion verkauft wird...Keine Ahnung woe ihr darüber denkt, aber MMOs in deutscher Sprache vertrag ich einfach nicht =)


----------



## Punky260 (22. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Noch weiteres zu den Public Qs: Die erste davon aht ncoh Spaß gemacht, man hat schön was mit ein paar anderen gezockt, aber ab einem etwas höheren level ist es einfach nur ncoh eintöniges gefarme, noch eintöniger wie das gefarme in WoW. Zumal man die PQ in der Regel gar nicht alleine schafft, bis in die letzte Phase.



Das ist auch Sinn der Sache. Eine "Public Quest" alleine zu schaffen würde sie doch völlig sinnlos machen!

WAR ist ein Gruppenspiel, es funktioniert nur richtig und bringt auch nur dann wirklich Spass wenn man eine Gruppe hat. Und da fast nach dem Prinzip umso mehr umso besser.

Ich weiss ausserdem nicht was du von PQs erwartest ? Natürlich muss man Gegner töten in den meisten fällen, was willst du auch sonst machen ? Und das es viele sind ... mhh, ok ... dann setzt doch mal 100 Leute auf 3 Mobs an ... 
Die PQs bieten zusammenspiel und eigentlich auch immer eine recht lustige Abwechslung in dem Gegner variieren und auch die Phasen und was in diesen passiert.
Ich erinner mich da gerne an eine PQ im Chaos T2 wo man eine Portalöffnung verhindert ... klar muss man da Gegner töten in massen, aber das ganze ist atmosphärisch so schön ummalt das es trotzdem auch beim 5ten mal noch Spass macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Sorzzara
Also in der Beta kann man mit einem kleinen Eintrag in der Config datei den Clienten von Deutsch auf Englisch stellen. Ich vermute das es im Endgame nicht wesentlicher komplizierter sein wird.
Die Übersetzungen dagegen werden sicher zu 90% oder mehr fertig sein. In der beta ist halt alles ein wenig durcheinander weil Platzhalter verwendet werden. Aber sowas ist ab der Open Beta sicher korrigiert =)


----------



## Moagim (22. August 2008)

Die PQs sind nicht alle gleich.

Im T4 steht zb ein verlassenes Dorf man sieht das eine einzelne Wache dort herum läuft....man bekommt aber den Hinweis das hier eine PQ ist (es steht aber weder dabei wie die geht noch was man machen soll)

Na gut hauen wir einfach mal die Wache als sie genau in der Mitte des (völlig leeren) Dorfs ist.......PQ status ändert sich....es war eine FALLE rund um einen herum stürmen lauter Wachen aus den Häusern und blockieren alle Auswege.

Gut die Wachen sind alle erstmal abzuschlachten+ Häuser sichern. = Stufe 2

Ist das geschafft, kommen normale + Champion Wachen, die Aufgabe lautet die Dorfmitte für 5 Minuten zu halten.

Wenn man das Geschafft hat kommen nochmal einige Champions +Held die man als letzte Stufe zu töten hat.



Die PQs im Zwerg/Grünhaut Krieg sind ein wenig anders als die in den andern Kriegen.
Beim Zwerg/Grünhaut Krieg gibt es des öfteren PQs bei denen man GEGEN die andere Fraktion arbeitet.  

Bsp: 
Grünhaut Aufgabe: Töte 100 Zwerge und zerstöre Voräte 
Gegenseite Zwerg : Töte 100 Orks und klaue den Orks Voräte.

Beide NPC Seiten haben je ein Lager und dreschen/ballern aufeinander ein (Die töten sich dabei auch, was als Kill für die PQ zählt)

Wer seine Stufe 1 PQ schafft, darf die nächste Stufe machen...die andere Seite hat diese PQ wärend dessen "verloren".
Das ist eigentlich auch der Krieg wo man Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion im PVE Bereich trifft....allerdings nicht im T4.


----------



## Salute (22. August 2008)

Hat jemand schon den Schwertmeister ausgiebig anspielen können? 

Wen ja, würde gerne wissen wie der sich so macht.^^


MfG


----------



## Lari (22. August 2008)

Platzhalter auf Seite 1 durch Feedback ersetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barondil (22. August 2008)

*Einleitung*

Es sind nun einige Jahre ins Land gezogen, voller Monate in denen Informationen mal spärlicher, mal zahlreicher veröffentlicht wurden, und in denen sich die Fans stets fragten ob Warhammer Online halten wird was versprochen wurde. 

Schaut man sich die Umstände an unter denen Mythic dieses doch sehr ehrgeizige Projekt übernommen hat, dann kann man bestimmte Entwicklungen möglicherweise etwas differenzierter betrachten. Am Anfang eines solchen Projekts steht immer die Planungsphase, es wird konzipiert und an möglichen Features gearbeitet. Diese Phase kann mit unter mal mehrere Monate dauern. Doch Mythic hatte diese Zeit nicht, sie haben das Projekt übernommen als es zu scheitern drohte, sind also ins kalte Wasser gesprungen. Natürlich verbirgt sich hinter Mythic ein erfahrenes Team, das mit DaoC ein sehr erfolgreiches MMO betrieben hat, bzw. betreibt, aber auch dieses Team braucht seine Zeit. Mythic musste viele Dinge also schon während der eigentlichen Entwicklung planen, und da verwundert es nicht wenn am Ende nicht alles so hinhaut wie es einst erdacht war.

Der Wegfall der Klassen und der Hauptstädte war ein Schock den die Community zunächst einmal verkraften musste, war es doch ein für viele essentieller Teil. Diese Entwicklung hat viele stutzig gemacht, und viele Fragen sich nun ob WAR das ist was sie sich erhofft hatten, oder ob am Ende alles nur heiße Luft ist.

Die Antwort auf die Frage wird wohl davon abhängen wen man fragt. Es ist niemandem zu verdenken wenn er von den Entwicklungen enttäuscht ist, und er deswegen lieber andere Wege geht, jedoch hat WAR mehr zu bieten als Klassen und Hauptstädte. Wir wollen euch in diesem Artikel unsere Ansichten näher bringen, und euch vor allem aufzeigen welche positiven Seiten WAR hat, und das manches am Ende schlimmer klingt als es ist. Natürlich wollen wir euch auch negative Aspekte nicht verheimlichen, denn diese gehören einfach mit dazu wenn ein MMO an den Start geht. Das Wichtigste ist das diese nicht überwiegen, und die Sternengarde meint das dem definitiv nicht so ist.

Bitte beachtet das wir längst nicht jeden Aspekt beleuchten können, jedoch haben wir uns bemüht die essentiellen Dinge anzusprechen.

*Landschaft und Gebiete*

Denkt man an Warhammer, dann verbindet man damit in aller erster Linie Krieg, Zerstörung und ein dunkles, alles umfassendes Gesamtbild. In WAR gibt es diese Gebiete, und vom ersten Moment an fühlt man sich mitten in einen Konflikt versetzt. Kanonendonner erfüllt die Luft, der Himmel ist Wolken behangen, oder von Rauchschwaden durchzogen, und überall toben Kämpfe. Die Gebiete sind von Grund auf konzipiert um dem Spieler das Gefühl des steten Konfliktes zu vermitteln.

Dabei haben sich die Entwickler alle Mühe gegeben. Die Gebiete sind mit vielen Details gespickt, und es gibt stets etwas zu entdecken, oder erkunden. Dabei wurde bewusst auf abwechslungsreiches Terrain gesetzt, und oftmals landet man nach einem Kartenwechsel in einer vollkommen anderen Umgebung, die auf ihre Art auf den Spieler wirkt. Die Palette reicht dabei von grünen und saftigen Hügeln die nahezu ein friedliches Bild vermitteln, über eisige und schneebedeckte Berghöhen, bis hin zu Wüsten und kargen Landschaften.

Immer wieder trifft man im Verlauf auf Siedlungen, oder kleine Dörfer. Dabei sind die Gebäude oftmals sehr detailliert dargestellt, und passen sich nahezu perfekt in die jeweilige Umgebung ein. Leider lassen sich dabei längst nicht all Häuser betreten, denn solche die das erlauben vermitteln oftmals einen sehr guten Einblick in das Leben der jeweiligen Völker. 

Da wo es Gebiete gibt die durch viele Details und viel Dichte überzeugen gibt es leider auch immer mal sehr karge, eher lieblose Landstriche, auch wenn diese selten sind. Hin und wieder bleibt der Eindruck das man als Spieler das Gefühl hat das man mehr daraus hätte machen können. An diesen Stellen finden sich wenige interessante Punkte, außer mal ein paar PQs, die eher deplatziert im Szenario des Gebiets wirken. Das ändert zwar nichts daran das die Gebiete trotz allem stimmig wirken, aber es bleibt zu hoffen das hier und da nochmal nach gearbeitet wird.

Interessant ist in jedem Fall das die Gebiete so konzipiert sind das man sie mühelos zu Fuß durch schreiten kann, ohne dabei das Gefühl zu haben unnötig laufen zu müssen. Questgebiete der jeweiligen Zonen sind meist sehr Zentral zum nächsten Lager, oder Ort zu finden, und somit kommt man stets gut voran, was sich nochmal verbessert sobald man sein erstes Reittier hat. Auch die Flugpunkte in den Warcamps sind meist sehr zentral angesiedelt, so das man stets schnell in andere Gebiete reisen kann.

*Quests und Abenteuer*

Auch wenn WAR vor allem durch seine PvP-, bzw. RvR-Inhalte überzeugen wird, bleibt für viele das Questen und die Abenteuer bis zur 40. Stufe ein wichtiger Aspekt jedes MMOs. Das Questsystem von WAR unterscheidet sich augenscheinlich wenig von dem anderer MMOs, aber das muss es auch gar nicht. Der Teufel steckt wie so oft im Detail, und auf diesen Bereich wollen wir uns an dieser Stelle auch konzentrieren.

Zunächst einmal sei gesagt das sich die oftmals nervigen Quests wie das Töten von 20 hiervon, und dann noch 30 davon in Grenzen halten. Die meisten Quests sind sehr individuell gestaltet, und auch wenn sich die Schemata hin und wieder ähneln gibt es doch nicht selten interessante Aufgaben die eng mit dem jeweiligen Gebiet verbunden sind. Viele Quests erzählen eine Geschichte, und gehen über mehrere Stufen bis zum letztendlichen Abschließen der Reihe. 

Positiv fällt auf das Quests vermieden wurden die den Spieler erst Kilometer in die eine, und dann mehrmals hin und zurück schicken. Viele Quests spielen sich zentral an Ort und Stelle ab, und wenn Quests die in andere Gebiete führen helfen meist lediglich dabei eben das nächste Levelgebiet zu finden. 

Das Questen wird durch die Gebietsanzeige auf der Minimap, bzw. der eigentlichen Karte stark erleichtert, und somit werden lange Suchorgien vermieden. Leider ist das Questlog längst nicht so handlich wie man es sich gern gewünscht hätte, auch wenn es viele gute Ansätze gibt. Das Aufrufen der Gesamtübersicht verfügt zumindest zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt über keine Tastenfunktion, und die Quests in der Übersicht (Quest-Tracker) müssen einzeln entfernt werden, was hin und wieder recht nervig werden kann. Trotzdem lässt sich jede Quest für sich abstellen, oder aber auf der Karte ausblenden, bzw. mit der Gruppe teilen. Hier könnte es aber in Zukunft definitiv noch Nacharbeiten geben.

*Public Quests*

Eine der innovativen Neuerungen in WAR sind die so genannten Public Quests (PQ), bzw. öffentlichen Quests. Die Idee dahinter ist definitiv eine Gute, und PQs vermitteln an vielen Stellen den Eindruck einer dynamischen Welt, an der man als Spieler seinen Anteil hat. 

Die PQs vermitteln in vielen Fällen eine ganz eigene Geschichte, die immer wieder dafür sorgt das man sie als ganzes Erleben will. Dabei baut sie sich kontinuierlich auf, und am Ende findet sich oftmals eine größere Aufgabe, ein schwerer Gegner, oder Ähnliches. 

Public Quests eignen sich sehr gut um Erfahrung zu sammeln, vor allem wenn man als Spieler an den einzelnen Stationen teil nimmt (in aller Regel 3). Daneben stellen die Belohnungen die man durch den so genannten Einfluss (Influence) sammelt oftmals eine sehr gute Möglichkeit, wenn nicht sogar die beste dar um sich besser auszurüsten. Dabei teilt sich jeder Abschnitt in drei Teile, und für jeden braucht der Spieler mehr Einfluss,welchen er bei den je 3 PQs in einer Zone bekommt.  Am Ende steht meist eine gute Waffe, oder ein Rüstungsteil, wobei der Spieler aus zwei Optionen wählen kann. 

Wie sooft finden sich da wo Innovation statt findet aber auch Probleme, an denen man merkt dass das System als solches neu ist, und noch längst nicht final sein kann. So auch bei den Public Quests, denn leider sind vom Grundschema die meisten gleich aufgebaut, was irgendwann zu eintönigem grinden werden kann wenn man stets alle 3 Stufen machen will.

Weiterer Kritikpunkt muss hier das Lootsystem sein, das für die meisten Spieler sehr undurchsichtig ist. Dieses hängt von der eigenen Anteilnahme bei der entsprechenden PQ ab, davon wie viele Leute mitgemacht haben, wie viel Schaden man selbst ausgerichtet hat, und von einem Würfelmodifikator. Alles in allem ein undurchsichtiges System das schon für so manchen Frust gesorgt hat.

Etwas problematisch stellt sich hier auch das Fehlen der gestrichenen Klassen heraus, wie im PvE generell, da es sich zumeist um Tanks handelt. Ausgleichen kann man es vor allem wenn genug Heilung vorhanden ist, und man Klassen dabei hat die einen gewissen Schaden kompensieren können.

Trotzdem können Public Quests eine Menge Spaß machen, vor allem wenn man mit Freunden unterwegs ist, und auch sonst findet man stets Leute die gerade ebenfalls im Gebiet unterwegs sind. Ein Garant um neue Leute kennen zu lernen, und schnell eine Gruppe zu finden ist es alle mal.

*Charaktererstellung*

Wo wir uns gerade im Kampf befinden wäre es einmal Zeit unseren Charakter ein wenig zu beleuchten. Vorweg muss gesagt sein dass das System zur Erstellung der Charaktere noch nicht fertig ist. Bei einzelnen Klassen fehlen noch bestimmte Dinge. Man darf aber davon ausgehen das es bis zum Release definitiv fertig ist, und meist hat sich nach jedem Patch etwas geändert.

Irgendwann während der Betaphase wurden die Spieler gefragt wie sie sich das Charaktersystem wünschen würden, und die Mehrheit hat, so ich mich erinnern mag für ein übersichtliches, solides System gestimmt. Niemand wollte ein zweites Vanguard, und auch wenn nicht zwingend gesagt ist ob diese Meinung wirklich Einfluss hat, wurde es am Ende auch ein solch solides System.

Die veränderbaren Merkmale teilen sich nach derzeitigem Stand in folgende Teile: Haare, Haarfarbe, Gesicht, Bart (oder andere Merkmale), Hautfarbe, Schmuck, sowie Augenfarbe. Dieses System bietet alle grundlegenden Mechanismen, und wenn sich an der Vielfalt, die manchmal noch etwas leidet noch etwas ändert kann es durchaus taugen.

Leider mangelt es zumindest momentan noch an eben besagter Vielfalt. Daneben wirken einige Gesichter noch sehr unfertig und unschön, und es bleibt zu hoffen das sich da bis zum Release noch etwas tut. Ganz generell darf man auch bei der Optik aller höchstens von einem grundsoliden System sprechen, die Haare sind zwar teils ganz ansehnlich, aber doch recht simpel dargestellt. 

Trotzdem darf man sagen das die Charaktere, vor allem solche bei denen das Ganze nahezu final ist sehr gut aussehen, exemplarisch dürfen hier die Zwerge genannt werden. Es bleibt also zu hoffen dass das was solide ist mit Release zumindest entsprechend gut aussieht.

*Ausrüstung, Rüstungen und Waffen*

Hat es der Charakter erst einmal ins Spiel geschafft will er natürlich entsprechend gekleidet werden. Die meisten Rüstungen und Waffen wird er hierbei über Quests beziehen, oder aber wie zuvor gesagt über Public Quests. Es gibt auch Rüstungs-, und Waffenhändler im Spiel, allerdings verkaufen diese lediglich solche ohne irgendwelche Werte. 

Ein weiterer Weg Rüstungen und Waffen zu beziehen sind die RvR-Rüstungen, die man je nach Realmrang bei Händlern in den Festungen der RvR-Gebiete beziehen kann. Zudem können Rüstungen und Waffen natürlich bei Gegnern droppen, wobei sich da die Ausbeute bisher in Grenzen hielt, aber auch das kann bis zum Release noch besser werden.

Leider lässt das Spiel einen von Spielern betriebenen Handwerksberuf vermissen der Waffen, oder Rüstungen herstellt, weswegen der Spieler auf die ihm gegebenen Möglichkeiten angewiesen ist. 

Die Rüstungen wirken in aller Regel sehr stylisch, und gerade später lassen sich verschiedene Set-Teile gut kombinieren, ohne das man dabei genau danach aussieht. Auch die Waffen sind mit viel Liebe zum Detail erstellt worden, und wirken oftmals sehr überzeugend und passend.

Größter Kritikpunkt hier ist das Vermissen der Individualität. Es gibt für jede Stufe einer Klasse nur eine minimale Anzahl Sets, meist lediglich eins, oder zwei. Das ändert sich auch nach hinten raus nicht, und somit bleibt dem Spieler lediglich auf das Färbe-, und Trophäensystem zurück zu greifen um seinem virtuellen Alterego wenigstens ein wenig Individualität zu verpassen. Es bleibt zu hoffen das hier in Zukunft durch Patches und später AddOns noch mehr nachgereicht wird.

*Craften und Handwerk*

Wo wir doch gerade kurz auf das Handwerk zu sprechen kamen wollen wir dieses Thema an dieser Stelle noch mal im Detail aufgreifen. Leider bietet WAR nur ein sehr minimalistisches System was das angeht, und lediglich 2 echte Craftberufe, weswegen hier am Ende auch nicht allzu viel zu erwarten ist. Allerdings muss man auch sagen das WAR für sich nie den Anspruch hatte ein System ähnlich dem anderer MMOs zu implementieren, noch konnten Spieler hier viel erwarten da die Prioritäten ganz klar anders gelagert sind.

Gerade die Sammelberufe bieten aber die sehr gute Möglichkeit sich durch Weitervekäufe das Taschengeld aufzubessern. Nutzt man das Crafting von der ersten Stufe an, sollte man mit der 20. Stufe keinerlei Probleme mit dem ersten Reittier haben.

Überhaupt spielt bei WAR Geld eine mehr als untergeordnete Rolle, da sich vor allem die Möglichkeiten es Auszugeben stark in Grenzen halten, woran auch das derzeitige Craftingsystem wenig ändern wird. Da es nur 2 echte Handwerksberufe geben wird, wird sich das Preisgefüge hier auch stark übersichtlich gestalten, da der Markt gut versorgt sein wird.

So einfach das System auch gestaltet ist, so einfach stellt es sich auch in der eigentlichen Anwendung dar. Gerade die Sammler werden eigentlich immer etwas bei den Gegnern finden, und stundenlanges Rostoffe suchen bleibt definitiv aus. Auch das Craften an sich sollte niemanden überfordern und bleibt am Ende simpel und für jeden nutzbar.

*Das User Interface*

Die gute Nachricht: Das User Interface ist auch für MMO-Neulinge schnell und leicht zugänglich, da die Elemente intuitiv angeordnet, und im Großen und Ganzen übersichtlich strukturiert sind.

Das UI hat während der WAR-Entwicklung mehrere Änderungen erfahren, und noch heute meinen Einige dass das erste, welches viele von Bildern kennen das Beste von allen war. Warum man letztendlich davon Abstand genommen hat, um sich für ein 08/15 Design zu entscheiden weiß wohl nur Mythic, ob es dabei auf User-Feedback basiert bleibt allerdings fraglich.

Das UI ist großteils skalierbar und die einzelnen Elemente lassen sich über eine eigens dafür einschaltbare Maske verschieben, und somit zumindest grob den eigenen Wünschen anpassen. Leider gibt es bis heute keine genaueren Angaben zu etwaigen möglichen Modifiaktionen, und seien es nur optische, und es bleibt zu hoffen das hier zukünftig noch Optionen folgen.

Leider bekommt man hin und wieder den Eindruck das sich selbst die Entwickler noch nicht so sicher sind was Stil und Richtung des UIs anbelangt. Einzelne Elemente, wie z.b. bestimmte Fenster, oder auch Sprechblasen stechen vom Aussehen her vollkommen aus den übrigen Elementen hervor.

Daneben gibt es noch vereinzelte Schnitzer über deren Abänderung man sich innerhalb von Patches freuen könnte. Z.B. wirkt die Richtungsanzeige von Gruppenmitgliedern, oder Gegnern gerade im Kampfgetümmel sehr unscheinbar, und eine direktere Anzeige, eventuell sogar zusätzlich an der Minimap wäre da durchaus förderlich.

Generell wirkt das UI aber im positiven Sinne unscheinbar, sprich es stören keine übertriebenen Elemente beim Zocken selbst, und der Sichtbereich ist definitiv ausreichend. Abschaltbare Fertigkeitenleisten, oder andere kleinere Funktionen tun ihr übriges hinzu. Wünschenswert wäre allenfalls noch eine Funktion mit welcher der Spieler Schriftfarben von Namen, aber auch im Chat anpassen könnte.

*Gildensystem*

Wenn man vom UI spricht landet man auch unweigerlich irgendwann im Fenster der Gilde, womit wir beim Gildensystem wären. Hier hat sich Mythic definitiv nicht lumpen lassen, und das Gildensystem bietet am Ende nahezu alles was das Herz begehrt. 

Doch fangen wir vorne an. Es gibt Einstellmöglichkeiten für eine Kontakt-Email-Adresse, eine Webadresse, eine Nachricht des Tages, und Gildeninformationen für Gildenmitglieder und Außenstehende. Daneben bietet das Gildensystem einen Kalendar, wo jedes Mitglied mit entsprechenden Rechten Termine und Events eintragen kann. Es bleibt die Hoffnung das entsprechende Daten später auch auf einer Webseite dargestellt werden können.

Daneben gibt es eine detaillierte Mitgliederliste, in welcher sich Stufe, Klasse, Rasse, und Status abfragen lassen. Ferner lassen sich hier Informationen von Mitgliedern zu ihrem Charakter, als auch von Offizieren zu jedem Mitglied hinterlegen. Hier lassen sich Mitglieder dann zudem mit Rechtsklick befördern, degradieren, oder auch raus werfen.

Da neben dem eigenen Charakter bei WAR auch die Gilden leveln können, was durch bestimmte Dinge begünstigst wird (Renown-Punkte), gibt es auch einiges an zusätzlichen Funktionen die sich Gilden frei schalten können. Dazu gehört z.B. besagter Kalendar, das Gildenwappen (je für Standarte, Umhang, etc), die Standarten und Taktiken dafür, aber auch eine Gildenbank, Gildensteuern, und noch vieles mehr.

Daneben lassen sich mehrere Ränge mit individuellen Namen anlegen denen dann auch verschiedene Rechte gegeben werden können. So können Gilden ein ausgeklügeltes Rangsystem festlegen, um so z.B. bestimmte Mitglieder mit Rechten zu belohnen, usw.

Am Gildensystem findet sich eigentlich nichts Negatives, und es ist eines der besten Systeme da draußen. Die angestrebten „living guilds“ lassen sich so definitiv realisieren, und wer weiß was die Zukunft noch alles bringen wird.

*Fertigkeiten, Taktiken, und Moralfähigkeiten*

Dieses Themengebiet ist viel zu komplex um es hier gebührend behandeln zu können, da es auch für jede einzelne Klasse beleuchtet werden müsste, weswegen wir an dieser Stelle nur auf die grundsätzliche Dinge eingehen werden. Zwei Dinge gilt es aber fest zu halte: Zum einen ist es nicht selten so das man die eigene Klasse schlechter als andere empfindet, und deswegen in diversen Diskussionen der objektive Überblick fehlt, was nicht tragisch ist, wichtig ist das Mythic es tut. Jene bemühen sich auch redlich hier eine bestmögliche Ausgewogenheit zu schaffen, jedoch sind die wenigsten MMOs zu Release wirklich balanced. Dieser Prozess dauert einfach, meist ist er sogar nie beendet, weil sich ständig Situationen und Voraussetzungen ändern.

Das Fertigkeitensystem von WAR unterscheidet sich im Grundsatz nicht von anderen MMOs. In aller Regel gibt es bei jedem zweiten Stufenanstieg neue Fertigkeiten, wobei jede Klasse für sich ein breites Bukett an Sprüchen, Schlägen, Buffs und Debuffs hat, ganz auf die Funktionen der jeweiligen Klasse abgestimmt. Die Fertigkeiten erhält man beim Karrierentrainer der für alle Klassen der gleiche ist, und zumeist in größeren Lagern zu finden ist.

Um Fertigkeiten und bestimmte Grundlagen zu verbessern gibt es zudem die Pfade, wovon jeder Klasse drei Stück zur Verfügung stehen. Diese Pfade definieren in aller Regel die letztendliche Ausrichtung der Klasse – Will ein Heiler lieber heilen, buffen, oder gar debuffen und schaden machen, oder der Fernkämpfer doch lieber im Nahkampf überzeugen? Diese Pfade bieten eine gute Möglichkeit dem eigenen Charakter einen individuellen Touch zu geben, wobei es innerhalb der Pfade noch spezielle Fertigkeiten und Taktiken gibt.

Stichwort Taktiken: Über die Taktiken lassen sich bestimmte (Basis)Werte beeinflussen, so z.B. der Schutz vor bestimmten Schadensarten, aber auch Schaden-, oder Critwerte. Dabei lassen sich verschiedene vordefinierte Sets anlegen, die der Spieler je nach Situation aufrufen kann. Durch diese Taktiken kann er seine Stärken ausspielen, oder die Schwächen der Gegner zu seinem Vorteil nutzen.

Daneben gibt es die Moralfähigkeiten, die man auch gern als Superfertigkkeiten bezeichnen könnte. Während des Kampfes baut der Spieler Moral auf, und durchläuft dabei 4 Stufen, wobei es auf jeder Stufe eine Moralfähigkeit gibt, gestaffelt nach Stärke und Wirkung. Die erste Stufe löst kleinere Effekte oder Aktionen aus, während die 4. Stufe z.B. für enormen Schaden unter den Gegnern sorgen kann, oder aber auch massive Heilung auslösen kann.

Alles in allem hat Mythic hiermit bestimmt das Rad nicht neu erfunden, aber muss man das denn wirklich, wenn es doch schon rollt? Nein, das System ist grundsolide, und eröffnet dem Spieler jedwede Möglichkeiten seinen Charakter auf dieser Ebene zu individualisieren.

*Kampfsystem*

Das Kampfsystem von WAR wurde vor kurzem noch einmal grundlegend verändert. Vorher wurde das Ganze oftmals als sehr stumpf und vor allem wenig flüssig empfunden, was vor allem mit dem Global Cooldown und der Reaktion auf Aktionen zusammen hängt.

Ein wichtiger Faktor des Kampfes ist die Kollisionsabfrage, die unter den Spielern so etwas wie eine Hassliebe erfährt. Auf der einen Seite bietet sie viele taktische Möglichkeiten, die man mit ein wenig Übung für sich ausnutzen kann. Das Problem ist das sie für alle gilt, und ständig hängt man an seinen eigenen Gruppenmitgliedern fest, vor allem beim Erstürmen von engen Toren, oder Aufgängen entstehen dabei merkwürdige Szenen. Jedoch kann man sich mit ein wenig Übung durchaus dran gewöhnen, und es auch schätzen lernen.

Durch die jüngsten Änderungen ist es nun so das Fertigkeiten in dem Moment ausgelöst werden wo der Spieler sie ausführt, was zu einem wesentlich flüssigeren Kampf führt, und von der breiten Masse auch als sehr förderlich und positiv aufgefasst wurde.

Generell ist es in Massenschlachten manchmal schwierig den Überblick zu behalten, und sich die richtigen Gegner raus zu suchen, zumal man auf Seiten der Ordnung ständig einen Squig im Target hat. Aber so ist das eben wenn viele Gegner da sind, und es ist wahrlich nur eine Sache der Übung sich damit vertraut machen.

Generell macht der Kampf durchaus Spaß, im RvR mehr als im PvE, aber auch dort geht es vor allem wenn man in einer Gruppe unterwegs ist. Sicherlich kann man an der Systematik selbst noch feilen, aber grundsätzlich ist das System funktionell, und kann durchaus als positiv aufgefasst werden.

*Realm versus Realm*

Einer der wichtigsten Aspekte, wenn nicht sogar der überhaupt wichtigste ist das RvR. Dieses System ist im Grunde das worauf WAR aufsetzt, und gerade DaoC-Spieler werden sich wahrscheinlich fragen ob es an das dortige System heran kommt. Andere fragen sich ob es das ist wonach sie suchen, wo es doch in vielen MMOs genau daran mangelt.

Auch hier kommt es in erster Linie wieder darauf an wen man fragt, und mit welchen Zielen und Wünschen er an die Sache gegangen ist. Dieser Bereich ist ein extrem subjektiv geprägter, und von daher können wir hier auch nur für uns als Gilde sprechen.

Das System macht in jedem Fall Spaß, und wird für einige verlängerte Abende sorgen. Vor allem die Keepschlachten gestalten sich schon sehr ansehnlich, auch wenn das wirklich erst zu beurteilen ist wenn am Ende genügend Leute dabei sind. Derzeit liegen die Schlachten um die 50 gegen 50, und schon hier macht es in aller Regel sehr viel Spaß, und fördert auch Ansporn sich anzustrengen.

Dabei gestalten sich beide Seiten als sehr interessant, sowohl das verteidigen, als auch das Angreifen. Es ist vorstellbar das derlei Schlachten durchaus längere Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, und viel auf taktischen Manövern basieren. Die diversen Verteidigungs-, bzw. Angriffsmöglichkeiten, sprich Belagerungswaffen tun dabei ihr übriges dazu. Es lässt sich in jedem Fall schon erkennen das die Eroberung der Hauptstädte selbst definitiv kein leichtes Unterfangen wird, für keine der beiden Seiten.

Wenn das System definitiv eines von DaoC hat, dann das gezerge. Für den einen Fluch, für den anderen Segen, aber da wo sich viele Spieler aufhalten kommt es unweigerlich dazu, und individuelle Kämpfe zwischen einzelnen Gruppen bleiben da meist auf der Strecke, wobei sich das mit der Zeit auch ergeben wird.

Das System hat jedenfalls alles um für einiges an Spaß und Herausforderung zu Sorgen, jedenfalls die Mittel hat uns Mythic gegeben, der Rest hängt in aller erster Linie vom Spieler ab.

*Gimmiks*

Am Schluss wollen wir noch auf einzelne besondere Dinge eingehen die ein solches Spiel immer zu etwas für sich ganz besonderes machen. Überall in der Welt von WAR finden sich kleines Gimmiks die einem schnell entgehen wenn man nur schnell durch die Welt hastet.

Immer wieder kann man in Ortschaften, oder Städten, vor allem der Hauptstadt Schlägereien von Personen erkennen die das Gesamtbild ein wenig auflockern und abrunden. In Altdorf z.B. kann man hin und wieder Katzen und Ratten beobachten wie sie sich gegenseitig das Fell über die Ohren ziehen.

Auch an teils witzigen, oder spaßigen Quests wurde nicht gespart. Im Startgebiet des Imperiums gibt es z.B. ein Hütchenspiel, und bei den Hochelfen muss man an einem Speerwerfen teil nehmen.

Für Kenner ist es auch immer wieder Interessant Personen aus dem TT-Universum zu treffen, die in den verschiedensten Funktionen immer mal auftauchen, so z.B. Felix und Gotrek. 

All diese Kleinigkeiten machen die Welt zu einem Ereignis und sorgen dafür das man sich in einer lebendigen Welt wieder findet.

*Abschluss*

Wir hoffen das euch dieser Bericht einen Einblick in die Welt von Warhammer Online gewähren konnte. Nochmal viele der Dinge basieren auf subjektiven Eindrücken, und am Ende sieht das jeder anders, weswegen wichtig ist das auch ihr euch euer eigenes Bild macht, und nicht zu sehr darauf achtet was euch andere erzählen, die vielleicht auch längst nicht mehr den nötigen Blick dafür haben. Die Beta hat viele verwirrt und beeinträchtigt,weil sie sich schon früh auf die Eindrücke dort eingelassen haben, was definitiv falsch ist.

Sicherlich ist Warhammer Online nicht der heilige Gral, aber wer danach strebt wird sowieso nie ein MMO für sich finden, denn diesen Gral gibt es einfach nicht. Jedes MMO hat seine Macken und Fehler, und wichtig ist das man für sich heraus findet was einem selbst Spaß macht. Vielleicht ist WAR auch am Ende nicht das geworden was viele, vielleicht auch ein wenig blauäugig erwartet hatten, aber das macht es noch lange nicht zu einem schlechten Spiel.

Mit diesem Artikel wollten wir euch die Sache aus Sicht unserer Gilde näher bringen, und euch vor allem auch aufzeigen was WAR an guten Seiten zu bieten hat, nicht ohne Probleme zu verschweigen.

Man muss nicht darüber diskutieren das noch immer viel zu tun ist, das wird Mythic auch wissen, aber das wird sicherlich auch gemacht. Mythic ist bekannt dafür sehr gute Patches zu liefern und stetig an ihrem System arbeiten, und am Ende sehr gute AddOns zu liefern, was bei allen jetzt schon Vorfreude auslösen darf.

Die Sternengarde wünscht allen die dabei bleiben viel Spaß in und um WAR, und schon bald werden wir uns hoffentlich auf dem Schlachtfeld als Freund, oder auch Feind wieder treffen.

Gehabt euch wohl, and WAR will come!


----------



## lollercoaster (22. August 2008)

sau guter bericht


----------



## Havamal (22. August 2008)

Sehr schöner Bericht!Bietet einen schönen Überblick!
Find den Bericht sogar besser als den von Mendoras!


----------



## Rayon (22. August 2008)

Geiler Bericht. Geile Gilde! *daumen hoch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bawagrog (22. August 2008)

Super Bericht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (22. August 2008)

Toller, umfangreicher Bericht. Liest sich gut und hat viele Infos. Vielen Dank für die Mühen!


----------



## Soilent (22. August 2008)

Obwohl ich Euch Ordnungsspieler ab dem 18.09. wahrscheinlich alle töten werde, bedanke ich mich für diesen superben Bericht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryptmann (22. August 2008)

Wirklich sehr gute arbeit ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Selten soviel Zeit mit lesen in einem beitrag verbracht ! Echt lesensswert die Arbeit (daumenhoch)


----------



## Pente (22. August 2008)

Toller Bericht Bao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fright (22. August 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon den Schwertmeister ausgiebig anspielen können?
> 
> Wenn ja, würde gerne wissen wie der sich so macht.^^
> 
> ...



guckst du hier. Mußt dich nur registrieren.


----------



## brenner100 (22. August 2008)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh


----------



## xmaggusx (23. August 2008)

Hier gibt es ein Review eines top WoW Arena spielers.

Diesen Link habe ich aus den War-Welten forum, denke aber das es auch hier einige interessieren könnte.

http://wowriot.gameriot.com/blogs/Waiting-...-switching-for/


----------



## Nerimos (23. August 2008)

Und wenn man so einen Beitrag von einem Spieler in ner Top PVE Raid Gilde liest fällt er halt anders aus.

Irgendwie jetzt net überraschend.


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. August 2008)

xmaggusx schrieb:


> Hier gibt es ein Review eines top WoW Arena spielers.
> 
> Diesen Link habe ich aus den War-Welten forum, denke aber das es auch hier einige interessieren könnte.
> 
> http://wowriot.gameriot.com/blogs/Waiting-...-switching-for/



Schöner Artikel, zeigt klar das bessere PvP/RvR auf Seitens Warhammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sargas (23. August 2008)

Ausführlicher Beta-Bericht! (achtung lang)

Ich bin seit Anfang des Jahres (Ende Februar) in WARHAMMER ONLINE unterwegs und möchte ausführlich hier über das erlebte berichten. 

So zuerst mal zu mir selbst: Ich bin ein MMO-Veteran der ersten Stunde. UO hat mich damals angefixt und mit dem ersten 3D Rollenspiel Everquest begann ein Jahre lang spassiges Hobby. Ich habe nahezu alle großen Titel gespielt und jedes davon auch ausführlich im "Endgame", darunter EQ 1+2, DAoC, Starwars Galaxies, Anarchy Online, Guildwars, Asherons Call, und natürlich WoW. Also seid über 10 Jahren betreibe ich Online-Spiele und war auch in einigen geschlossenen Betas (Hab wohl einfach Glück da immer reinzukommen). Eins noch vorneweg..... Ich bin eingefleischter Warhammer-Fan. Ich habe Tabletop gespielt (als ich noch mehr Freizeit hatte) und male noch heute ab und an gerne paar Figuren an. Ich besitze JEDES Warhammer-Computerspiel, diverse Romane, Chaos (Khorne) Armee (Figuren) und jeglichen sonstigen Fan-Krimskrams. Fast könnte man sagen ich sei ein Warhammer-Nerd. Trotzdem werde ich natürlich versuchen so objektiv wie möglich zu sein. Aber last uns loslegen......

Erstmal grundsätzliches.
Grafik: Das Spiel besitzt eine ordentliche Grafik. Für einen Titel der ende 2008 erscheint ist sie natürlich nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. Aber erlich gesagt hat man dadurch auch Vorteile. Denn erstens kann ein etwas breiteres Publikum das Spiel geniesen und zum anderen ist gerade in einem PvP-Orientierten Spiel sehr wichtig das man minimale Lags hat auch wenn mal viel los ist am Bildschirm. Grafiken wie in AoC sind sicherlich klasse, aber wenn 50 Leuts am Bildschirm wuseln muss es noch spielbar sein auch für leute mit "Nur" einer grafikkarte im Rechner. WAR bietet hier gute Hausmannskost. Also recht stimmige Grafik ohne übertriebenen Schnickschnack. Der Grafik Stiel ist Comicartig aber nicht annähernd so überzogen wie in WoW. Will heisen Menschen sehen halbwegs realistisch aus (keine zu dicken unterarme usw...). Unterm Strich gesehen sind Grafik-Liebhaber enttäuscht, aber die meisten werden sich schnell daran gewöhnen (WoW reist grafisch ja auch keine Bäume aus).

*Audio:* Der Sound ist..... zweckmäßig. Teils wirklich fantastische Musikstücke die perfekt die Stimmung untermalen. Wichtiger Sound wie etwa der fürs Blocken oder Parieren geht leider völlig unter im allgemeinen Kampflärm. Daher wird hier direkt neben dem Charakter dann in entsprechender Farbe der Text "Parriert" oder "Geblockt" angezeigt. Die Sprachausgabe ist etwas weniger als in WoW...... moment fragen sich einige nun, in WoW gibts doch gar keine Sprachausgabe. Richtig aber in WoW sind die zumindest die Emotes reichlich untermalt. In WAR gibts vom jedem NPC einen Standartsatz (je nach Rasse) gesprochen sobald man ihn Rechtsklickt. Emote sind leider sogut wie gar nicht vertont. Schokierend war vor allem als ich /Waaaagghhh eingab und dann einfach ein entsprechende Meldung im Chatfenster kam und sonst nix. Die Emotes sind allesamt ganz witzig aber unzureichend für echtes Rollenspiel. Evtl tut sich hier aber noch was bis Release.

*Systemanforderungen:* Ich hab WAR im großen und ganzen recht flüssig genossen (von diversen Lag-Bugs und Crash to desktop whärend Beta abgesehen). Intel E6750 / 2Gig DDR-800 RAM / Geforce 8600 GTS / SATA-Platte.

*Atmosphäre:* Für mich als Warhammer-Fan natürlich ganz großes Kino. Wer sich in der Warhammer Welt auskennt wird viele tolle Details finden. Alle unbedarften werden aber auch nicht weniger enttäuscht. Ein paar Lore-Schnitzer schmerzen den echten Warhammer fan natürlich tief. Etwa Männliche Darkelf Sorcerer oder Stealth-Hexenkriegerinnen. Mann merkt auch ab und an das Mythic die Zeit ausging. So entdeckte ich beim Wandern im Slaneesh-Viertel einige "Slaneesh-Champions" in voller Tzentch-Rüstung. Die haben keinen eigengen Skinn mehr bekommen wie etwa Khorne-Champions. Alles in allem aber eine ordentliche Umsetzung der Vorlage.

*Die Welt:* Die WARHAMMER-Lizenz bietet eine extrem detailreiche Welt mit unzähligen interessanten Örtlichkeiten und verschiedenen Regionen. In WARHAMMER-online muss mann darauf leider verzichten. Aus welchem Grund auch immer gibt es in WAR keine richtige Welt. Damit man weis wovon ich da Rede: In Everquest z.B. kann..... nein machen wirs mit WoW das kennen wohl die meisten. In WoW gehe ich aus Ogrimar raus vor die Stadt. Da bietet sich mir eine richtige Welt. Ich kann frei schnauze nach süden ins Brachland und von da aus weiter nach 1000 needles usw.... Oder aber ich gehe nach westen ins Gebirge und von da aus nach desolace.... Oder mich lüstet es nach norden in die Wälder und weiter nach aszhara. Immer hab ich das gefühl in einer Welt mit Landkarten zu Wandeln. In WAR habe ich eine Landstrasse der ich von lvl 1 bis lvl 40 folge. Links und rechts vom Weg gibts quests, PQ´s und Kriegslager. Aber immer folge ich dieser Straße bis zum endgame. Will ich mal woandershin finde ich binnen kürzester Zeit ein unüberwindliches Hinderniss und ich muss zwangsläufig wieder auf meine Strasse. Die quests und Mobs  (deren Level) steigen langsam an je weiter ich der Straße folge. Also ein zurückgehen ist somit recht sinnfrei. Wenn man es nicht darauf anlegt sieht man all die Regionen nie mehr wieder. Nichts führt einen irgendwie dahin. So trottet man seine Straße entlang und erledigt all die quests. Zu Beginn ist das Spiels so toll inszeniert das einem das kaum auffällt. Erst mit steigendem Level merkt man die eingleisigkeit des Spiels. Die welt besteht aus 3 langen Schläuchen (strassen mit umgebung) je Fraktion. Also 1 straße Elfen, 1 Straße imperium, 1 Straße Zwerge (das selebe auf Destro-Seite). Levelt man also sagen wir mal im Imperiums gebiet bis lvl 30, dann sieht man wohl nie mit diesem CHar die anderen Straßen. Denn man kommt da nicht mal zufällig durch. Es ist einfach ein abarbeiten der Straße. Entdecker-Drang wird hier massiv eingedämpft. Es gibt natürlich Leute die das alles ganz Klasse finden das sie schön gefürt werden. Aber ich trauere schon den richtigen Welten nach wo ich erstmal erkunden musste wos lang geht und wo ich mit meinem momentanen Level am besten aufgehoben bin. Dieses Einbahnstraßen System wird auch Warhammer Fans einen Stich ins Herz geben. Denn so sind bekannte Landstriche oftmals unsinnig miteinander Verbunden und erscheinen daher wahnsinnig klein. Insgesammt ist die Spielwelt in WAR aber gar nicht klein. Sie ist nur denkbar schlecht designed. Zumindest lädt das spiel dadurch ein sich 2 twinks zu machen und die beiden anderen Straße der Fraktion zu erkunden.

*Quests:* Hier wirds etwas.... schwierig das richtig zu vermitteln. Ich gehe davon aus jeder weis mittlerweile was PQ (Public Quests) sind. Leider sind die nicht so "AWESOME" und "GREAT" wie gerne beworben. PQ laufen immer nach dem selben schema ab:
Erste Stufe: Grinden, Grinden, Grinden.... und zwar solo-Mobs. Das heist nicht nur einzelne Mobs sondern eben Mobs die für Solo-Spieler geignet sind. Eine Gruppe langweilt sich da zu tode. Jeder in der gruppe rennt also alleine los und haut Solo-Mobs. Alternativ kann einer rumrennen und Mobs sammeln damit AE-Caster Flächen-Bomben können. Je nach quest können das auch 150 solo mobs sein die man verdreschen muss. Ein System das dazu dienen soll schneller gruppen zu finden immer mit Solo-Parts zu beginnen ist sagen wir mal.... Ansichtssache. Dennoch bietet es eben auch dem Geneigten Solisten IMMER UND ZU JEDER ZEIT (Level) ausreichend Solo-Content zu finden und sich mit Grinding langsam den "Einfluss" zu erarbeiten. Für ausreichend Einfluss kann man sich dann mehr oder weniger gute Items abhohlen (ähnlich dem WoW-Ruf items nur mit weniger Grindaufwand dafür um so häufiger).

Zweite Stufe: Ist der Grind-Part erledigt wirds endlich interessant. Je nach quest Spawnen dann meist sogg. Champions. Diese bedürfen dann meist 2-3 Spieler oder auch mehr. Also hier gibts dann ersten Content für groups. Sind diese erledigt (oder eben der Gegenstand X angeklickt welcher von champs bewacht wird) gehts in die nächste Stufe. Anzumerken ist das ab der 2ten Stufe IMMER ein Timer läuft und man die gegner unter Zeitdruck killen muss. Also Bad Time to go AFK!

Dritte Stufe: Hier spawnt dann meist der Boss (evtl mit leibwächter) der fast immer mind. eine Gruppe oder gar mehr Leute benötigt. Meist sind es einfache Tank and Spank Encounter aber gibt auch eine Handvoll gescriptete encounter. Ist dieser Tot gibts Loot-Lotto was uns zur übelsten Erfindung ever bringt --->

Loot-Lotto: Folgender Ablauf -----> Jeder geheilte Punkt oder Schadenspunkt (Fanboys sagen auch erlittene was ich aber nie bestätigen konnte) generiert Teilnahme-Punkte und das von PQ-Stufe 1 an. Dann bekommt jeder entprechend seiner Anteilnahme einen BonusPunkte-Wert von 0-300 Punkten. Nun wird für jeden eine Zahl zwischen 1-1000 gewürfelt und jeder addiert seine Teilnahmepunkte zum ergebnis. Wer am meisten hat darf looten (oder eben die ersten 3 je nach dropergebnis). Sagte ich darf?..... ok sorry MUSS looten. Denn er kann nicht drauf verzichten. Wer gut in Mathe ist hat die Plage schon erkannt ----> Person X kommt zufällig vorbei haut bisserl mit auf den finalen Boss und hat zwar 0 Teilnahme punkte aber würfelt eine 957 per zufall. Der am Meisten gemacht hab und 150 kack-Solo-Mobs gegrindet hat würfelt eine 120 und zählt seine 300 Teilnahme-Punkte hinzu. Der "Abgreifer" darf looten und der andere darf dann wieder anfangen mobs grinden. Der arme der nur Helfen wollte am Ende wird dann beschimpft, aber er hat nicht mal die option jemand anders das Lootrecht zu geben. Das ganze Lootsystem ist meiner Meinung nach noch schlimmer als in EQ1 wo es Mehr NINJAS als Mobs gab am Server. Auch ganz lustig.... eine Gruppe zieht von PQ zu PQ und durch Murphys-Gesetz lootet IMMER der gleiche am ende. Der hat das Item von dem Boss sogar schon!!! Egal macht er eben ne Sammlung auf. Aber wo viel Schatten ist, da ist auch Licht. Grundsätzlich Sind PQ mal was neues und die Grundidee wäre der Renner als zusätzlicher Content zum Genre-Üblichen. Es Krankt nur deswegen in WAR weil eben gut 80% des PVE-Anteils "NUR" aus solchen PQ bestehen.

Was gibts sonst noch für quests? Nun Solo quests in Massen! Ich glaube selbst in WoW hatte ich nicht so viele Soloquests gemacht wie hier. Was primär daran liegt das es keine Gruppenquests gibt. Der Gruppencontent bis lvl20 (als die erste Hälfte des Spiels) besteht AUSSCHLIEßLICH aus PQ (es gibt einen "Dungeon" für lvl6 in Altdorf welcher aber eigentlich nur aus 2-3 Räumen besteht und das ist so lächerlich das ich nicht glaube das dieser auch in der Release version ist). Das bedeutet fürs Gameplay das bis lvl 20 jeder Solo rumrennt und sich gelegentlich für PQ-Endstufen ner gruppe anschließt die sich meist danach wieder auflöst oder einfach weiter zur nächsten PQ zieht und dort wieder Solo-Mobs in massen grindet um zum Groupcontent zu gelangen. Ab etwa Level 20 gibts dann erstmals sowas wie Dungeons.....

Ein Beispiel Düsterberg: Man zoned in die "Instanzt" welche eigentlich keine ist, denn alle können da rein. Also ein Öffentlicher Dungeon in dem man einfach per Ladescreen Reinzoned. Dort trifft man auf eineige NPC die quests für das Dungeon anbieten und man hat die Wahl zwischen 3 Brücken: Level 20-23, 24-26, und 27-30. Man zieht also mit seiner Gruppe über die passende Brücke und trifft sogleich auf erste Champion-Monster (gruppenorientierte Mobs). Man schnezelt sich voller enthusiasmuss durch die gegner betritt ein Hohle und findet..... genau eine PQ! Dort ist evtl schon eine Gruppe am Metzeln also gesellt man sich eben dazu. Die Dungeons haben meist einen oder Mehrere Bosse welche dann richtig Instanziert sind am ende. Also für eben seine Gruppe. Diese Bosse sind.... PQ nur diesmal nicht public sonder eben Private (nur die eigenen Gruppe ist da) aber laufen nach Haargenau dem selben Schema wie üblich ab. Nicht falsch verstehen es macht durchaus spass beim ersten mal (ok auch noch beim 2ten mal) nur kann man dies nicht mit WoW instanzen vergleichen. Aber hey.... wer PVE spielen will geht doch eh nicht zu WAR oder? Für das kurze intermezzo zwischendurch taugt das alle mal und ist eine Willkommene Abwechslung zur Straße.

*Szenarios:* Was das ist? Nix anderes als eben Battlegrounds in WoW. Also intanzierte bereiche in dennen man sich gepflegt verdrischt und diverse Zielaufgaben hat. Das Fantastisch gute daran ist das es eine gewisse Grundbalance hat, da auf jeder Seite eben nur maximal X (je nach szeanrio anders) Spieler teilnehmen. Also 10vs 10 oder 18 vs 18 usw...
Die Zielsetzungen sind üblicher standart, also Capture the Flag, Domination (Fahnen einnehmen und halten), Bombing run (Bombe spawnt und jedes Team muss es ins eigene Tor bringen), Mörderball (einer hatt die Zeitbombe und nur das Team kann Scoren welches grad im Besitz ist). Also von so dingen wie festungen erstürmen oder so ist man Welten entfernt. Es ist eher eine WoW-Kopie nur mit VIEL VIEL mehr Battlegrounds. Bei so vielen Szenarios leidet natürlich die Balance etwas. So gibt es Szenarien wo rein Geografisch eine Seite oft bevorteilt ist. Dies tut dem Fun aber keinen Abbruch. Ich hatte zum Teil eine MENGE Spass in den Szenarien (mal vom kämpfen abgesehen). In einigen Szenarios ist das group-makeup jedoch von großer Bedeutung. Wer sich also Random anmeldetet und sich dann in einer Random group ohne Heiler widerfindet hats teilweise recht schwer zu gewinnen (aber nicht unmöglich).

*Der Kampf:*
Oje das Reizthema der ganzen Beta. Ich war noch in keiner Beta (und das waren schon einige) wo so viel über das grundkonzept des Kampfes gemeckert wurde wie in WAR. Ich denke die Seiten die darüber in den Foren geschrieben wurden, könnten Bücher wie "Krieg und Frieden" wie Pixi-Alben (hoffentlich kennt das noch einer) aussehen lassen. Aber fangen wir mal mit dem Grundkonzept an:

Jede Klasse kämpft mit Aktionspunkten. Das ist im Prinzip eine Kopie der Schurken-Mechanik aus WoW. Also ein gelber (welch zufall) Balken der sich binnen weniger sekunden immer wieder füllt solange man nicht dauerhaft einen skill nach dem anderen direkt aneinander kettet. Das bedeutet das Heiler unendlich lange Heilen (es gibt kein Mana das ausgehen kann). Caster unendlich lange Zaubern. Wirklich ausgehen tun einem die AP meist als Nahkämpfer, da man hier fast nur Instants hat und im 1,5 sekundetakt tasten Hämmert. Aber 3-4 sekunden pause und man ist wieder so gut wie voll.

Jede Klasse auser den Caster-Klassen (Brightwizard, Sorceres, Magus) verfügt über einen Auto-Angriff (die caster auch auch eben nur im Nahkampf wogegen Bogenschützen auch nen Auto fernkampf haben). Dieser Autoangriff läuft unabhängig von dem Spieler. Also selbst wenn ihr genau in dem Moment eine Sonderattacke ausführt gibts trotzdem den autoattack schwung im hintergrund. Man sieht ihn dann hal nur nicht grafisch aber der schaden kommt dennoch an. Ein Next-Swing konzept wie in DAoC (bzw. auch WoW bei machen attacken wie Heroischer Schlag) gibt es schlicht nicht. Daher kann man immer und zu jeder Zeit alles was man will drücken ohne sich gedanken zu machen. Der Attackspeed der Waffen spielt daher auch eher eine kosmetische Rolle denn es beeinflusst in keinster weise die Aktionen des Spielers. Damit ist das Thema abgehakt weil man ansonsten keinerlei Einfluß drauf hat. 

Die Spells / Styles / Sonderfähigkeiten haben alle etwas gemeinsam. Den Global Cooldown. Ähnlich wie in WoW hat man selbst bei Instant-Zaubern / Skills eine kleine Pause bis man die nächste aktion führen kann. Diese beträgt 1,5 Sekunden. Hat ein Zauber eine Zauberzeit von 1 Sekunde muss man dennoch 0,5s warten danach. Es bedeutet dann einfach das man dazu eben entweder stehen muss oder aber unterbrochen werden kann. Bei Zaubern mit mehr als 1,5 Sekunden casttime gibts natürlich keine Wartezeit danach. Leider sind nur SEHR SEHR wenige dinge von dieser Regel ausgenommen. So kommt es das sich Caster halbwegs flüssig spielen (die haben öfter ohnehin eine Cast-Time), aber Nahkämpfer spielen sich "teilweise" etwas zäh. Manchmal hat man das gefühl einen Runden-Basierten kampf zu spielen. Nahkämpfer haben zu 90% nur instant Fähigkeiten die man eben im 1,5 sekunden Takt auslöst. DAoC-Spieler werden sich hier die Haare raufen bis sie sich an das gewöhnt haben. WoW-SPieler werden da schneller reinfinden aber dennoch wundern obgleich des sinnlosen Waffenspeeds. 

Die Vielfalt der Skills ist das Hauptproblem in WAR. Jede Klasse eine eine gute Anzahl an Fähigkeiten / Zaubern. Jedoch trotzdem keinerlei Vielfalt. Um das zu Verdeutlichen folgender Satz: In WAR gewinnt derjenige der den Gegner schneller umhaut oder mehr Heilt. In WoW oder auch Guildwars gewinnt derjenige der länger überlebt. Dieser Satz ist nicht von mir aber trifft des Pudels Kern. Es mangelt in WAR einfach an Skills die was anderes als Damage oder Heilung verursachen. Schauen wir uns etwa einen WoW-Magier an. Er macht viel bum bum! Aber er erschaft auch wasser und Brot; Er kann sich in einen Eisblock einschließen und somit unverwundbar werden; Er wird unsichtbar; Er teleportiert sich kurze distanzen; Er kontert gegnerischen Zauber; Er öffnet Portale zu weit entfernten Orten für sich und andere Spieler; Er verwandelt gegner in Schafe um sie kurzzeitig aus dem Kampf zu nehmen; Er nimmt Flüche von Verbündeten; usw.......
Schauen wir uns dann mal den Brightwizard an: Er macht viel bum bum! Er......... Aja er hat nen 5 sekunden root (pointblank um sich rum) der aber schnell brechen kann bzw. von vielen Meele gänzlich ignoriert wird (Meele DD haben alle einen Instanz Zauber der sie aus allem befreit). Ansonsten........ naja eben noch mehr bum bum in allen variationen. Und das trifft eben auf fast alle Klassen zu. Selbst die meist sinnfreien Debuffs haben als sekundär-komponente immer Damage mit dabei weils ansonsten sinnlos wäre diesen skill zu nutzen. Dem Gegner etwa 50 Aktionspunkte zu "Drainen" welche sich sowieso in einer Sekunde regeneriert haben wäre völliger Käse. Daher gibts eben noch bissle damage dazu. 

In WAR gibts KEINEN MEZZ!!! Omg was habe ich es gehasst in DAoC hilflos im Mezz zu stehen oder in WoW als Schaaf dem Kampf blöckender Weise beizuwohnen. Daher freute ich mich richtig auf WAR. Die Realität ist dann aber ernüchternd. Denn erst wenn man ohne Crowdcontrol gespielt hat weis man sie zu schätzen. Ohne die taktische Möglichkeit gezielt bestimmte Personen am Handeln zu hindern (mehr als 2-3 sekunden) verkommt der Kampf zur einzigen wilden Rauferei. Wenn mir einer vor WAR gesagt hätte das Crowd-Control essentiell wichtig ist für taktisches Gameplay, dann hätte ich ihn als "Noob" bezeichnet. Das zu viel CC einen spielablauf völlig lähmen kann ist nachvollziehbar. Aber gänzlich ohne ist das Endergebnis in mancherlei Hinsicht frustrierender. War hat also gar kein CC? Falsch sogar MASSENHAFT! Aber nix länger als 2-3 sekunden. Nahezu jede Klassen verfügt gleich über mehrer CC-Effekte. Sei es 2 sekunden Entwaffen, 3 sekunden Stun, 3 sekunden Silence, 3 sekunden Niederschlagen, 2 sekunden whatever....
Alle diese effekte haben eins gemeinsam: Man kann fröhlich auf den Gegner weiterschlagen OHNE den effekt zu beenden. Will heisen der Brightwizard bekommt nen Silence für 3 sekunden und wird dann erstmal niedergeschlagen. Whärend dieser Zeit hauen dich alle fröhlich weg ohne das du irgendwas tun könntest. Da faktisch JEDE Klasse meist gleich mehrere dieser Kurzzeit effekt besitzt ist das echt eine Qual. Man kann aber keinem den selben effekt hintereinander verpassen da sorgt ein Immunity-Timer dafür. Das Ergebnis aber ist das man seine Skills nutzt um den Gegner Kampfunfähig zu halten (wie beim Mezz / Schaaf) aber ihn WHÄRENDDESSEN versucht umzuhauen. Hat man diese möglichkeit nicht, dann zeigt sich das desaster in seiner ganzen Blüte. Denn Heiler können ja unendlich lange Heilen ganz egal was du das an schaden raushaust. Daher gibt es im Kampf nur eine Strategie: Der Heiler zuerst! In anderen Spielen ist das Resourcen-Management fester bestandteil der strategie. In WAR stelle ich mich hin und spamme Groupheals bis der Strom ausfällt oder ich tot bin. Ok immerhin kann ich für 3 sekunden silenced werden dann bin ich immun und weiter gehts mit groupheal spamming. 

Super-Mario-WAR: Es gibt keinerleich /stick commando was DAoC-Fans natürlich gleich frustrieren wird. Der kampf (insbesondere der Nahkampf) ist ein konstantes um den gegner "Rum-strafen" wie in einem Shooter. WoW Spieler kennen das gut (Jeder kennt die Schurken die mit speed um dich rumrennen). Leute die darin nicht absolut geübt sind (also sehr gute WASD-Move-Skills haben und GLEICHZEITIG auch noch im 1,5 sekunden takt all die Skills auslösen) sollten eher zu Fernkämpfern greifen. Leider bekommt man in WAR alzu oft die Meldung präsentiert: "Ziel nicht in Reichweite / Sicht". Dies ist zum einen aufgrund von geringem Lag oder auch etwas zu kleinen "Hitboxen" der Figuren zurückzuführen. Noch heute renne ich manchmal hinter einem her und hab ihn schon fast überhohl bin aber immer noch ausser Reichweite. Ebenso katastrophal ist die "Line of Sight". Freies Feld nur eine zentimeter dürre Fahnen-Stange am Wegesrand, wenn die zauberzeit beendet ist und der Gegner just in dem Moment hinter der Fahnenstange vorbei rennt scheitert evtl der Zauber. Halb so wild bewegt man sich eben nen schritt und zaubert erneut. Aber Die Petklassen sind nahezu broken, da pets des Magus und Engineers unbeweglich sind. Also Fix an der einen Stelle stehen. Wenn man also seine Pet in einen schlechten LOS-Platz setzt und das natürlich erst bemerkt als der gegner anrückt und das Pet absolut nix tut ist es zu spät. Das wird sicherlich noch besser aber Spieler mit wenig Bug-Toleranz sollten die Finger vom Magus / Engineer lassen. 

*How to Zerg:* Das open RvR, also das Aushängeschild von WARHAMMER ist reine Geschmacksache. Da es natürlich auch im Open RvR keinerlei Taktisches Crowdcontrol (länger als 2-3 sekunden) gibt führt es dazu das die Seite mit mehr spielern sozusagen einen Autowin bekommt. Ich möchte das auch gar nicht schlecht machen. Es gibt viele Spieler die keine Lust auf TS-Stammgroups haben die nur so über einen drüberrollen trotz unterzahl. Viele sagen sogar es ist nunmal gerecht wenn die Seite mit mehr spielern gewinnt. Für mich persöhnlich ist es nur frustrierend wenn man nonstop verhauen wird nur weil die eigene Fraktion in der Unterzahl ist, bzw. genauso wenn man nicht mal nen Feuerball auf den gegner casten kann bevor der schon vorher pulverisert ist vor lauter übermacht. Fazit: Masse statt Klasse! Aber Szeanrios bieten da natürlich alternativen. 

*My Home is my Castle: *Festungen einnehmen! YEAH genau das will ich.... kommt man in WAR vor so eine "Festung" sieht man herlich affige runde metallplatten mitten in der Spielwelt. Das sind keine verlorenen Magus-Scheiben oder Ufo-Kornkreise sondern Belagerungs-Pads. Auf diesen und NUR DIESEN können belangerungswaffen gebaut werden. Will heisen man hat keine Taktische Wahl sonder das Spiel gibt dir genau vor wie du eine Burg einzunehmen hast. Mauern oder auch alles andere sind UNZERSTÖRBAR. Klettern wie in DAoC kann auch niemand. Also muss man durchs TOR ganz egal was kommt. Ergo man baut auf der Scheibe vorm Tor eine Ramme (per klick und popup menü). Diese wird dann in "Minispielen" bedient (schonmal golfspiele gespielt wo ein balken sich bewegt und man zur rechten zeit drücken muss?). Sind verteidiger in der Burg ballern diese eben auf die leute vorm Tor. Damit man dem entgegenwirkt feuert man eben zurück oder baut Katapulte auf dem Metallscheiben. Und per "Minispiel" zielt und schiest man auf die verteidiger auf der Mauer. Erwähnt sollte werden das der Schaden momentan noch Locker weggheilt werden kann. Und da Heiler ja unendlich lange Heilen können reicht ein einziger Heiler um ein katapult sinnfrei zu machen. Es müssen dann schon meherer konzentriert auf die selbe stelle ballern. Aber das unterliegt sicher noch Änderungen (hoffentlich). Ist das Tor weg gehts ins innere wo entweder ein weiteres Tor warte und das ganze von vorn losgeht (bei größeren Festungen) oder eben der Keeplord. Ein Mächtiger NPC sammt Leibwache. Auch hier gilt natürlich Zerg gewinnt. Also ab ner gewissen Anzahl hat mans schwer teilnahme punkte zu machen weil er zu fix down geht. Teilnahme punkte? Oja der Keeplord ist.... TATATAAAA... eine PQ mit zugehörigem Loot-Lotto.

*RvR-Zonen:* Diese haben die meisten Beta-Spieler als zu klein empfunden. Spätestens wenn die ersten spieler dann Mounts haben wirds absurd. Man haut einen Gegener um und spätestens 40-100 sekunden später steht er wieder vor einem. Da machts belagern fun wenn jeder verteidiger im handumdrehen wieder da ist. Zumindest gehen einem auf diese Weise nie die Gegner aus selbst wenn wenige online sind. Tatsächlich sind die Zonen Teilweise so Kleine oder schlecht designed das sich Zergs zwangsläufig begegnen müssen. Bei so geringen Entfernungen (respawn punkt -----> Schlacht) führt das dann zu nicht enden wollendem rumgeprügel wobei die unterlegene Seite immer weiter richtung Kriegslager (Friedhof oder eben Respawnpunkt) gedrängt wird und dort dann becampt wird. Irgendwann geht ein Noob dann beim campen zu nahe an die NPC wachen welche dann chancenlos instant Kills verteilen und die Camper vertreiben.

Das Endgame: Nun was wenn die Straße zu ende ist und man in der Finalen Ebene des RvR ankommt? Nun die Festungen werden Größer (2 tore dann wo man eben durch MUSS). Gebietskontrolle gibt es, also wenn man alle festungen einnimmt (sind eigentlich fast immer 2 je Zone) und genug victory-punkte hat (werden auch durch szeanrios erworben, aber die vom PVE-Spiel fallen fast gar nicht ins gewicht) dann wird die Zone "geschlossen". Das heist einfach nur das in dieser Zone für kämpfe keinerlei victory points gibtund Festungen nicht mehr eingenommen werden können. Der Kampf verlagert sich in die nächste Zone richtung feind. Je Reichspaarung sind das 3 Zonen (also 9 insgesamt) in denen pausenlos hin und hergekämpft wird. Schafft es eine Fraktion 2 der 3 Reichsparungen zu dominieren (also 2x 3 Zonen halten) dann kann man die Hauptstadt angreifen. Es kommt zu einer Schlacht um die Finale Festung vor der Stadt bzw. auch stadttore. Hat man dies erreicht kommt es zur Plünderung der Stadt. Das ist aber reiner PVE content. Also man geht in die gegnerische Stadt (welche dann für die ehemaligen besitzer geschlossen ist) und macht dort dann...... ja genau PQ! Also man haut in Altdorf den Großtheologen und den Oberwicht in der Feuerakademie in einer üblichen PQ und dann wird die Palast instanz freigeschaltet. Dort sitzt Karl-Franz und sein Greif als 24er Raidinstanz und tut so als könne er irgendwas (in der Beta war ich schokiert wie einfach das ganze war. Aber das wird zu release sicher ganz anders). Oh achja Karlfranz ist natürlich auch eine PQ in diversen Stufen aber die ist echt klasse gemacht vor allem der auftritt des Greifen^^

Nun was macht man in WAR wen man lvl 40 ist und mal kein bock auf das Gezerge oder Szeanrios hat...... ich suche selber noch nach einer Antwort. Das Crafting ist eher noch fragwürdig im Moment (Moment = kurz vor Release). Raids gibts ned (sehen wir vom sonderfall der Stadteroberung ab) sondern eben 2 High level dungeons mit PQs. 


*Fazit:* Ich bin als ULTRA-FANBOY in die Beta gestartet. Dank der fantastischen Werbekampangne von "Paul GREAT" und "Josh AWESOME" war ich hin und weg von dem Spiel bis ich es selber spielte. Das Spiel ist nicht schlecht!!!!!! Jeder der sagt das Spiel sei MIES will es nur Bashen weils nicht sein Favorit ist. Aber es ist WELTEN entfernt von dem was die Masse erwartet. Es ist ein MMO das auf gutes PVE verzichtet um sich mehr auf PvP zu konzentrieren, dabei aber leider den dringend notwendigen Tiefgang vermissen lässt. Der PvP-Kampf ist jenseits eines Taktischen Guildwars und selbst von WoW oder auch DAoC weit entfernt. Dafür aber leicht zugänglich und auch MMO-Anfänger werden Klasse an die Materie rangeführt. Dank hohem Solo-Anteil auch für Gelegenheitsspieler zu empfehlen. DAoC-Veteranen ist es wohl zu triviales Button-Hammer-Gameplay. WoW-Fans können obgleich der mangelnden Spieltiefe (auch beim Charakter skillen) und trivialem PVE nur müde gähnen. Guildwars-Fans kommt das PvP eher wie Tetris für zwischendurch vor. Die Zielgruppe sehe ich primär in enttäuschten AOC-Fans welche auf besseres Hoffen. Oder chronische WoW-Hasser die auch in PONG mehr Tiefgang und "Skill" sehen würden als in WoW. (fürs Protokoll ich habe auch WoW beendet nach 2 Jahren dauerzoggen weils mir nix mehr gegeben hat aber ich bin erwachsen genug trotzdem die hohe Qualität des Produkt anzuerkennen).

Wer geziehlte Fragen hat darf die gerne stellen.

So long.....


----------



## Dashy (23. August 2008)

Ich hör immer mehr von Leuten die wissen wollen ob es inis in WAR gibt, und bitteschön hir ist eine:

Ich war heute mit 5 Leuten Bastion ( Tank ), Mitte und rechts, also die schwere Variante. 

Es hatt ein schickes design, und es bringt die Stimmung gut rüber.
Mann hatt viel zum klopfen und es macht einen heiden spaß den gegnern die Köpfe einzuhauen.
EP habs auch massig dank 4 Quests und einem 20% Kill Spree.
nach ca. 1 Stunde kam dan der erste Boss, ohne nenneswerte Fähigkeiten, einfach nur tanken und dmg machen.
Der hatt dann auch schon 2 schöne Blaue items gegeben.
Der 2te ( harte ) boss kam ein paar minuten später und hatt auch schon mehr taktik erfordert:
Er ist allein in einem Raum mit 3 "Schreinen" auf jedem der Schreine gibt es einen Helm, Schulterplatten und noch irgentwas ( habe nicht alles gesehen weil tank )
nachdem wir alle auf den Boss drauf gegangen sind und er nach 10 min immer noch 99% hatte und sich dauernt resettet hatt, kamm unsere Dunkelelfin auf die Idee den Helm zu zerstören und dann hatt er erheblich mehr dmg bekommen.

Nun ham wir es so gemacht:
1x Melee auf Helm
1x Magus auf Schultern
1X Healer auf das "andere"

Ich und Chosbarbar auf den Tank.


Nun lief alles gut nur hatt sich der Boss andauert resettet, was unsere Gruppe zerstört hatt.
Also schnell ne neue Gruppe gesucht nochmal rein und nochmal probiert, und diesmal hatts auch schön geklappt, warscheinlich wars bei ersten mal ein Bug oder es war einfach zu langsam.


----------



## Nimroth22 (23. August 2008)

Sehr schöner Thread hier sind echt gute Beiträge dabei .


----------



## texus19 (24. August 2008)

So jetzt

http://www.warwiki.de


----------



## Moagim (24. August 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich meine die "battlegrounds" <--wie es in wow hieß
> 
> Flagge holen punkte einnehmen ect...



Hm zurzeit liefen nur 3 der 4 IvC Szenarien im T4.


T1 IvC:

Zerstörung startet am Drachenschiff (so eine Art Wikingerschiff) und rennt erstmal gerade vor zur ersten fahne innerhalb einiger abgeebrannter Hütten.
Order startet an einem Hafen und rennt zu einer Fahne, welche sich auf einem Berg an einem Leuchtturm befindet.

Vom Leuchtturm aus gehts auch auf dem Berg zu einem eingestürzten Burggebäude (stehen nur 2 Mauern noch) zur dritten Fahne.
Zerstörung muss von ihrer Fahne den Hang zu dieser "Burgfahne" rauf.

Falls die Zerstörung nicht schnellstens auf den Berg kommt hat sie einen ziemlichen Nachteil. Der Order Weg ist kürzer (geringfügig) weil aber Caster ein Reichweiten+ haben auf anhöhen KANN das ziemlich entscheidend sein, wer zuerst auf dem Berg ist.


T2:
Beide Seiten starten am kartenrand und rennen durch ein paar Felsformationen zu einem hohen Felsturm auf dem die einzige Fahne steht.
Der Turm hat 2 Rampen die sich "nach oben schrauben"......wer die Spitze halten kann gewinnt.....hier ist der knockback der Tanks ziemlich entscheidend, man kann den Gegner vom Turm kicken er braucht dann erstmal 10 Sekunden bis er wieder oben ist. Wenn man die Rampen mit AoE eindeckt richtet man auch viel an.


T4 Praag
Skavenhöhle.....man muss den feindlichen Warpstein klauen und den eigenen Warpstein schützen. Schafft man den feindlichen stein zur Basis wird jedesmal eine Brücke gesprengt= der Weg wird blockiert. Auserdem gibt jedes abgeben über 100 Punkte, wer zuerst die nötigen Punkte hat gewinnt.

Stadtszenario. es gibt mehrere Fahnen, die aber nur "in Reihe" eroberbar sind.

Ordnung hat Fahne 1-3
Zerstörung hat Fahne 5-7
Fahne 4 ist neutral

Man muss also erstmal "neutral" erobern (kein feind darf da in der nähe sein)
Erobert Zerstörung Fahne "neutral" wird Fahne 3 angreifbar.
Erobert Ordnung Fahne "neutral" wird fahne 5 angreifbar.
Ist also eine Schnapp effekt und ein konzentrierter Kampf um immer eine Fahne.


T4 Reikland
3 Fahnen

Per nachricht wird immer durchgesagt welche der 3 Fahnen angreifbar ist. es kann immer NUR EINE Fahne erobert sein.
Chatnachricht (die Brücke ist angreifbar) alles rennt dahin pro sekunde die man die fahne hält gibts 10 punkte
Falls man eine Fahne hat. kommt wieder eine Chatmeldung, die Mühle kann erobert werden.....jetzt ist es egal ob man die Brücke gerade hat. sobald der Feind die Mühle erobert, verliert man automatisch die Brücke.


T3
Eine Art Bombenlauf.
In der Mitte der Karte liegt eine Bombe.
Zerstörung braucht die Bombe um ein Gebäude zu sprengen = Sieg
Ordnung braucht die Bombe um eine Chaosartefakt zu sprengen = Sieg

Die Bombe aktiviert aber einen Timer wenn man sie aufhebt....man sollte sie nicht lange halten sonst ......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (24. August 2008)

okay, jezt habe ich davon auch ein gutes bild ...auch sehr nett das du dir die ganze Mühe gemacht hast ...ähm ..und was bringt das den siegern im endeffekt ? Hilft das dann beim einnehmen des Gebietes wenn man siegt? oder bekommt man dafür auch sone art punkte gutschrieft die man dann in der stadt einlöst ?

ISt das teil eines noch komplexeren systhems ..oder dient dies einfach zur belustigung / zeitvertreib  wie in AOC?

Das war ja das eigentliche was ich wissen wollte ...wobei ich jezt noch das wissen habe wie so etwas im detail abläuft ...wünschte echt ich hätte nen beta key bekommen ..aber naja


----------



## sTereoType (24. August 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> okay, jezt habe ich davon auch ein gutes bild ...auch sehr nett das du dir die ganze Mühe gemacht hast ...ähm ..und was bringt das den siegern im endeffekt ? Hilft das dann beim einnehmen des Gebietes wenn man siegt? oder bekommt man dafür auch sone art punkte gutschrieft die man dann in der stadt einlöst ?
> 
> ISt das teil eines noch komplexeren systhems ..oder dient dies einfach zur belustigung / zeitvertreib  wie in AOC?


der sieg eines szenarios gibt dir ebenfalls punkte für die gebietskontrolle, allerdings nicht soviel wie open rvr. da man ja aber nicht immer mit seiner stammgruppe oder gilde unterwegsist/sein kann, joined man schnell ein bg um wenigstens random noch ein bissel was zu reißen für die eigene fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (24. August 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> okay, jezt habe ich davon auch ein gutes bild ...auch sehr nett das du dir die ganze Mühe gemacht hast ...ähm ..und was bringt das den siegern im endeffekt ? Hilft das dann beim einnehmen des Gebietes wenn man siegt? oder bekommt man dafür auch sone art punkte gutschrieft die man dann in der stadt einlöst ?
> 
> ISt das teil eines noch komplexeren systhems ..oder dient dies einfach zur belustigung / zeitvertreib  wie in AOC?



Du bekommst RvR Punkte nach Beendigung auch bekommst du EXP. Ein Sieg trägt (ein wenig) zur Zonenkontrolle bei.


----------



## Havamal (24. August 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> okay, jezt habe ich davon auch ein gutes bild ...auch sehr nett das du dir die ganze Mühe gemacht hast ...ähm ..und was bringt das den siegern im endeffekt ? Hilft das dann beim einnehmen des Gebietes wenn man siegt? oder bekommt man dafür auch sone art punkte gutschrieft die man dann in der stadt einlöst ?
> 
> ISt das teil eines noch komplexeren systhems ..oder dient dies einfach zur belustigung / zeitvertreib  wie in AOC?
> 
> Das war ja das eigentliche was ich wissen wollte ...wobei ich jezt noch das wissen habe wie so etwas im detail abläuft ...wünschte echt ich hätte nen beta key bekommen ..aber naja


1. bekommst Xp und Renown
2. Hilfts dem Krieg im jeweiligen Tier zu gewinnen
3. Dauern Szenarien nicht so lange wie eine offen Schlacht dauern kann!Somit kann man auch wenn man grad wenig Zeit hat was machen!
4.Ist geplant aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher, also nimm mich nicht beim Wort, es soll angeblich Spass machen!


----------



## Xell9 (24. August 2008)

Meine Erfahrungen mit WAR ... bin seit februar in der beta

positives: 

- grafik ist nicht das beste aber die detailliebe macht vieles weg. wow spieler werden sich auf jeden fall
wohlfühlen.
- die athmosphäre ist klasse und sicher nicht vergleichbar mit anderen spielen. überall ist WAR ^^ 
- die openquest machen spaß auch wenn man sie öfters macht um gute items zu ergattern.
- tolle helden (bossmobs), die optisch als auch kämpferisch super gelungen sind.
- ob open pvp oder auch anders. es macht eigentlich alles spaß. natürlich gibt es da auch noch einiges zu verbessern. 
- schöne und sehr unterschiedliche quest von kill das monster bis zum rekrutieren von soldaten.
- Hauptstädte sind gut gelungen
- 

negatives:

- das leveln ist sehr zäh und fängt an ab level 10 langweilig zu werden

Gründe: das kämpfen ist einfach nicht energisch genug. keine attacken hintereinander die einen flüssigen kampf liefern können. dies wird durch ein global cooldown von 2sec verhindert. außerdem ist es einfach immer der druck auf 2 tasten 1 und 2 vielleicht auch 3 bis der gegner down geht.

- solospiel ist sehr schwierig. weil es einige quest in den open pvp gebieten gibt und alleine haste dort keine chance die gegnerischen fraktion zu umgehn oder zu töten.
- viele nutzlose fertigkeiten die man nie im kampf einsetzen wird



fazit: WAR wird sicherlich vielen wow spielern und PVP liebhaber spaß machen aber jeder der in WAR PVE spielen will, wird schnell die lust verlieren. Außerdem ist WAR für gelegenheits spieler auch nicht das wahre. da es schon was länger braucht bei openquest 200 mobs zu töten (hängt natürlich von der anzahl der spieler in dem gebiet ab). 

da ich eher ein pve spieler bin werde ich mir dieses spiel nicht kaufen. da das leveln einfach langweilig ist. ich musste mich da richtig durchbeißen. außerdem wird es bei release noch nicht alles erscheinen was im vorfeld versprochen wurde und somit wird noch einiges nachgepatcht. es ist definitiv nicht das spiel was GOA im vorfeld versprochen hat.


----------



## Sorzzara (24. August 2008)

Xell9 schrieb:


> ußerdem wird es bei release noch nicht alles erscheinen was im vorfeld versprochen wurde und somit wird noch einiges nachgepatcht. es ist definitiv nicht das spiel was GOA im vorfeld versprochen hat.



Danke für deine schöne Zusammenfassung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich würde noch interessieren was du mit den nicht erscheinenden Inhalten meinst...meinst du damit die 4 Hauptstädte und Klassen?


----------



## eventer (24. August 2008)

Barondil schrieb:


> *Kampfsystem*
> 
> Das Kampfsystem von WAR wurde vor kurzem noch einmal grundlegend verändert. Vorher wurde das Ganze oftmals als sehr stumpf und vor allem wenig flüssig empfunden, was vor allem mit dem Global Cooldown und der Reaktion auf Aktionen zusammen hängt.
> 
> *Ein wichtiger Faktor des Kampfes ist die Kollisionsabfrage, die unter den Spielern so etwas wie eine Hassliebe erfährt. Auf der einen Seite bietet sie viele taktische Möglichkeiten, die man mit ein wenig Übung für sich ausnutzen kann. Das Problem ist das sie für alle gilt, und ständig hängt man an seinen eigenen Gruppenmitgliedern fest*, vor allem beim Erstürmen von engen Toren, oder Aufgängen entstehen dabei merkwürdige Szenen. Jedoch kann man sich mit ein wenig Übung durchaus dran gewöhnen, und es auch schätzen lernen.




Ähm mal ne Frage, spiele grad die Open Beta auf nem US Server. Wo ist denn da ne Kollisionsabfrage? Kann doch durch Gegner und Sieler durchrennen.


----------



## MadRedCap (24. August 2008)

Es lässt mich endlich hoffen, wenn Leute von WAR schon in der BETA-Testphase so euphorisch davon reden. Über Fehler und nicht implementiertes sehe ich jetzt noch ab, aber wenn bereits ein unfertiges Spiel den meisten Spielerhoffungen gerecht wird, kann es einfach nicht verkehrt sein.
Zugegeben, ich war skeptisch, was WAR anbelangt. Sah die Grafik doch teilweise ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig aus (sprich diverse Modells von Charakteren, aber das wird wahrscheinlich nur mir so gegangen sein), so hoffe ich jetzt endlich auf ein Spiel, in dem man mit Beleidigungen und Un-Teamplay nichts mehr erreicht.
Für alle BETA-Tester, die sich abseits des Spieles die Zeit genommen haben, anderen ihre Erfahrungen zu schildern: DANKE!


----------



## Hoshiwan (24. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> @ Hoshiwan
> Sie ist sehr wohl zusammenhängend, und du betrittst nacheinander Gebiete die zusammengehören...nur ist eben das eine Gebiet höher als das andere, die Mobs höher und stärker, die Questsmobs knackiger usw.....genau wie  in WoW...das meinte Sargas mit Strasse.



Okay, danke, Frage beantwortet, denke ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (24. August 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Ähm mal ne Frage, spiele grad die Open Beta auf nem US Server. Wo ist denn da ne Kollisionsabfrage? Kann doch durch Gegner und Sieler durchrennen.


Die Kollisionsabfrage tritt in RvR(PvP) ein , also sobald du damit geflaggt bist. Wenn du normal questest in einen Nicht-RvR-Gebiet dann können die mobs auch durch dich durch. So verhindert man das Spaßvögel wie AoC irgendwas mit einer Human wall zu stellen sowie einen Stadteingang


----------



## Kresse (24. August 2008)

Mein Blog auf Seite 6 wurde erweitert, ein neues Video wurde hinzugefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier gehts direkt zum neuen Video über den Chosen : zum Video


----------



## Phytrax (24. August 2008)

Hallo,

Hier jetzt mein Erfahrungsbericht zu Warhammer Online:

Erst einmal zum PvE:
Das PvE ist nur ein sehr kleiner Teil des Spiels, daher ist in den T4 Zonen nur ca. 1/6 PvE dafür aber 5/6 RvR.
Die Quests sind nichts allzu besonderes wobei ich es schön finde dass, wenn man zum Beispiel 5 Trollohren braucht auch jeder Troll eins droppt.
(Ist jetzt kein bestimmtes Beispiel aus dem Spiel sondern einfach generell das Prinzip)
Eine besonderheit im PvE sind die sogenannten Public Quests (kurz: PQ). Dies sind offene Quests wo jeder dran teilnehmen kann ohne eine feste Gruppe zu formieren.
Diese PQ's finden meist in 3 Etappen statt:
Die Stage 1, die man meistens auch alleine oder zu zweit schaffen kann.
Hier geht es häufig darum eine Bestimmte anzahl an gegnern zu töten, zB 175 Elfen.
Dies klingt zwar viel aber man kann zB auch nur 10 töten, und später weiter machen.
Oder es kann auch jemand anders für einen weitermachen, sprich diese 10 getöteten elfen bleiben erhalten und werden nicht resettet oder so.
Mit einer gruppe oder gar einer Warband (mehrere Gruppen zusammen gesetzt; Raidgruppe) geht das rasend schnell.
Die Stage 2:
Hier wird es spätestens notwendig Mitstreiter zu finden, da man allein wenig chancen hat.
Hier kämpft man häufig gegen einen oder mehrere kleine bosse hintereinander.
Die Stage 3:
Hier ist eigentlich eine Warband nötig, wenn die Gegner gleiches lvl haben.
Man kämpft häufig gegen einen ziemlich schweren Boss der auch manchmal Adds hat.

Zu den PQ's jetzt noch ein Beispiel aus Praag:
Die erste Stage fand vor einem kleinen Holztor statt.
Wir mussten Griffons (NPC's des Imperiums) töten.
Es gab zwei verschiedene Typen von NPC's (Hellebadiere und die anderen fallen mir nicht mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
wir mussten 60 Mobs töten.
Dann kam die 2. Stage.
Jetzt konnten wir das Holztor zerstören und in das lager rein. Hier mussten wir einen Bosse killen, wieder ein Holztor zerstören, um wieder einen Boss zu killen , dann wieder ein Holztor und wir waren im finalen Lager. Hier mussten wir dann wieder einen Boss killen. Dann war die 2 Stage vorbei (Man hat für diese 3 Bosse 15 Minuten Zeit gehabt)
Jetzt die 3. Stage.
Wir mussten einen großen Boss killen der auch noch 3 Adds dabei hatte.
Dafür hatten wir 10 Minuten Zeit. Als der Boss und die 3 Adds tot waren, erschien eine Truhe, die jeder looten konnte.
Es befand sich für jeden einen Sack drin der, jenach seiner Beteiligung an der PQ verschieden große Beutel enthielt.
In den Beuteln befand sich für jeden verschiedenes Equip seiner Klasse, Gold und Sachen für Berufe.
Man konnte eins dieser Sachen auswählen.

Jetzt noch zum RvR in Praag:
Praag ist eine zerstörte Stadt mit seeeeehr schönem Flair. Es macht unglaublich spaß da drin zu kämpfen.
Es gibt ein Keep im Norden und Eins im Süden. In der (recht großen) zerstörten Stadt selbst gibt es 4 Stützpunkte, die man einnehmen und halten muss, genauso wie die keeps.
Wenn man alles hält, steigt die Zonenkontrolle und wenn man dann noch ein paar Szenarios, Quests, PQ's usw. macht gehört die Zone schon bald seiner Fraktion.
Wenn man einen Stützpunkt angreift der nicht kontrolliert wird, muss man nur die Flagge benutzen und dann gehört er einem.
Dann fängt ein 3Minuten Timer an zu laufen und am Ende dieser 3 Minuten ist der Stützpunkt sicher, das heißt er kann für 15Minuten nicht von der Gegnerfraktion eingenommen werden.
Zu der Häufigkeit von RvR Schlachten:
Es findet eigentlich andauernd irgendwo eine Open RvR schlacht statt, meines Gefühls nach häufig in Praag.
Wer sich dort aufhält wird nach kurzer Zeit garantiert in eine Schlacht verwickelt.
Zur Größe von Open RvR Schlachten:
Häufig stehen sich über 50 Leute auf dem Schlachtfeld gegenüber.
Dies sorgt nicht nur für ein extrem geiles Schlacht feeling, sondern leider auch für recht viele lags.
Hoffentlich werden die Lags spät. bis zum Release weniger, denn zurzeit Spiele ich trotz 2.8GHz Dual Core und 2GB Arbeitsspeicher sowie GForce 7800GT und 16k Internet auf 1024x768 und niedrigsten Details... Trotzdem Laggt es zum teil noch.
Zum Schluss des Berichts noch ein kleiner Screenshot von Open RvR in Praag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is ein bissl viel geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Phytrax


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. August 2008)

Phytrax schrieb:


> Hoffentlich werden die Lags spät. bis zum Release weniger, denn zurzeit Spiele ich trotz 2.8GHz Dual Core und 2GB Arbeitsspeicher sowie GForce 7800GT und 16k Internet auf 1024x768 und niedrigsten Details... Trotzdem Laggt es zum teil noch.
> Zum Schluss des Berichts noch ein kleiner Screenshot von Open RvR in Praag:
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schöner Bericht Phytrax, der meine Erfahrungen genau wieder schildert. Später werden aber die Schlachten um einiges größer als 50 Mann *g*.
Zu den Lags kann man sagen, dass es nur ein Beta Server war, der sehr weit weg von der Hardware etc. und dem Feintuning zu Release ist. In der DAoC Beta war auch alles Laggy, aber zum Release war es sehr fein in großen Schlachten lagfrei zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Wir sehn uns in Praag ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (24. August 2008)

Habedahabeda...wo is'n mein Beitrag hin? 

Jeder der sich diese Frage stellt, soll seine Aufmerksamkeit bitte hierauf lenken.


----------



## texus19 (24. August 2008)

Hier findet ihr antworten auf alle Fragen-> http://www.war-wiki.net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (24. August 2008)

Dankeschön an Phytrax für deinen schönen Beta Review 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Phytrax schrieb:


> Dies sorgt nicht nur für ein extrem geiles Schlacht feeling, sondern leider auch für recht viele lags.
> Hoffentlich werden die Lags spät. bis zum Release weniger, denn zurzeit Spiele ich trotz 2.8GHz Dual Core und 2GB Arbeitsspeicher sowie GForce 7800GT und 16k Internet auf 1024x768 und niedrigsten Details... Trotzdem Laggt es zum teil noch.



Ich möchte nur kurz anmerken, dass bei diesen Hardwarespezifikationen, die Lags nicht das geringste mit der Hardware zu tun haben, sondern dass schlicht und ergreifend die Betaserver manche Sachen nicht gepackt haben,...da is es dann auch egal wie schnell die eigenen Leitung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. August 2008)

Yep, danke Sorzzara das du das klarstellst.
Wäre nicht so wirklich imagefördernd wenn die breite Masse jetzt glaubt das WAR bei 2000€ (Achtung Übertreibung) Rechnern nicht flüssig läuft, das liegt einzig am Server, die ja noch Betastatus haben unso. :>


----------



## Kryptmann (24. August 2008)

Holla 
Sehr schön jeh mehr ich hier herumstöber desto mehr Kaffee brauche ich um die zeit Tot zu bekommen bis ich meinen Code auf der webseite eingeben kann, um dann mit meiner frau endlich starten zu können . Bleibt nur 1 zu hoffen das mir net der Kaffee ausgeht sonnst macht mir die Regierung (frau) die hölle heiß .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (24. August 2008)

Kryptmann schrieb:


> Holla
> Sehr schön jeh mehr ich hier herumstöber desto mehr Kaffee brauche ich um die zeit Tot zu bekommen bis ich meinen Code auf der webseite eingeben kann, um dann mit meiner frau endlich starten zu können . Bleibt nur 1 zu hoffen das mir net der Kaffee ausgeht sonnst macht mir die Regierung (frau) die hölle heiß .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich warte auch gespannt und lese jeden Beta-Bericht - der Tenor klingt wirklich sehr verheißend, sogar bei manchen Bloggern die WAR erst ablehnend gegenüberstanden und nach dem Testen ihren WoW Acc sofort gekündigt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt aber auch die Ausnahmen, die kein gutes Haar an WAR lassen, so auch zu finden in einem Review-Thread im Warhammeralliance-Forum. 

Mensch, ich wünschte es wär schon der 18.9.!


----------



## Dilan (24. August 2008)

Mir gehts im mom genau so. 

Kaffee bis die Birne dröhnt, der WoW acc is gekündigt und läuft am 12 aus, trotzdem war ich seit ner woche nichmehr ingame *g*

*seufz* und grade jetzt hab ich urlaub.. is doch zum squigs melken.


----------



## Pymonte (24. August 2008)

hehe, WoW acc auch gekündigt (meine Online Zeit betrug eh nur noch 15min/Woche) udn sauge nun alles auf was hier im Forum (bzw auch wo anders) gepostet wird^^Hab mal wieder mit NwN angefangen um die Zeit zu verkürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (24. August 2008)

Hab letztes Jahr WoW gekündigt!Als Kündigungsgrun hab ich bei Blizz dei Deadzone vom Jäger und Arena Säulenkuschler angegeben*g*
2 Monate später senkt Blizz die Min range auf fast Nahkampf range!


----------



## Phytrax (24. August 2008)

Bericht zum Shadow Warrior:

Hier eine kleine Übersicht zum Schattenkrieger (Shadow Warrior).

Die Attacken des Schattenkriegers:

Acid Arrow: Scout oder Assault Stance 1.5s Zauberzeit, 40 AP, 5-100ft Reichweite, 5s Cooldown
Macht 155 Schaden und reduziert Rüstung um 643 und Blockchance um 10% für 10sek

Bolster War Engine (Buff): 3s Cast, 5ft Reichweite 5min Cooldown, nur auf Belagerungswaffen
Erhöht den schaden der Belagerungswaffe um 10% für 30sek .Wirkt nicht auf Ramböcke. Nur 1 Effekt pro Belagerungswaffe

Broadhead Arrow: 25 AP 5-65 ft Reichweite 3s Cooldown, Spontanzauber 
Macht 460 schaden über 15 Sekunden

Brutal Assault:45AP 5ft Reichweite 5s Cooldown Spontanzauber Scout or Assault stance
Macht 225 schaden und macht dass dich das ziel weniger hasst als normal. Muss von hinten ausgeführt werden. Wenn du ``vengeful`` bist dann jede Richtung

Counterstrike: 25Ap 5ft Reichweite 20s Cooldown Spontanzauber Assault Stance
Schneller Angriff der 75 schaden macht und das Wirken von Zaubern unterbricht.

Distracting shot (Debuff) 20 AP 100ft Reichweite 15s Cooldown Spontanzauber
Du entspottest dein ziel sodass es 50% weniger schaden macht als sonst für15sek. Wenn du das Ziel angreifst wird dieser Effekt sofort beendet.

Draw Blood  25 AP 5ft Reichweite kein Cooldown Spontanzauber Assault oder Skirmish Stance
Macht 366 schaden über 9 Sekunden

Eagle Eye: 45 AP 5-100ft Reichweite kein Cooldown 2sek Zauberzeit
Macht 273 schaden

Eye shot: 20AP 5-65ft Reichweite 10s Cooldown 1s Zauberzeit Scout Stance
Macht 125 schaden und reduziert initiative um 50 für 10 Sekunden

Flame Arrow: 45 AP 5-80ft Reichweite 10s Cooldown 2s Zauberzeit Scout Stance
Macht 171 elementar schaden und explodiert dann wobei es noch mal 237 elementar schaden macht zu dem ziel und allen in 20ft reichweite

Grim Slash: 40AP 5ft Reichweite kein Cooldown Spontanzauber
Macht 150 damage

Hunters Fervor (Buff) 25 AP keine Reichweite 60s Cooldown Spontanzauber
Macht, dass die AP-Regeneration der Gruppe sich um 29% fuer 15 sekunden

Opportunistic Strike (Cripple) 20AP 5ft Reichweite 30s Cooldown Spontanzauber Assault Stance
Macht 125 schaden und entwaffnet für 5 Sekunden, sodass sie keine melee oder ranged Waffen benutzen können

Spiral-Fletched Arrow 25AP 5-65 ft Reichweite kein Cooldown 1s Zauberzeit Assault oder Skirmish Stance
Macht 125 schaden. Baut sich auch während dem bewegen auf

Steady Aim (buff) 25AP keine Reichweite 30s Cooldown Spontanzauber
die nächsten 6 Sekunden werden alle deine Attacken eine 50% höhere crit-chance haben aber werden 2 weitere Sekunden brauchen um sich aufzubauen

takedown: 25AP 5-65 ft Reichweite 15s Cooldown 1s Zauberzeit Scout or Skirmish Stance
Macht 125 schaden und reduziert die Geschwindigkeit des Ziels um 40% für 10 sek. wenn du Vengeful bist wird dein ziel außerdem noch 3 Sekunden zu boden geworfen

Throat Shot: 30AP 5-100ft Reichweite 1s Zauberzeit 30s Cooldown Scout Stance
Macht 180 schaden und bringt dein ziel 5 Sekunden zum schweigen sodass es keine Zauber wirken kann

Vengeance of Nagarythe (Buff) 40AP keine Reichweite 3m Cooldown Spontanzauber
Gibt dir ``Vengeful``, all dein schaden wird um 20% erhöht für 15 Sekunden. Während dieser zeit werden einige deiner Fähigkeiten erweitert.

Whirling Pain 30 AP keine Reichweite 20s Cooldown Spontanzauber
Alle Gegner im Umkreis von 30 ft werden festgewurzelt, sodass sie sich für 5 Sekunden nicht bewegen können. Wenn du einem festgewurzeltem ziel schaden machst besteht eine 50% chance dass es frei wird

Des weiteren gibt es noch Moral und Tactics Attacken (zum Teil auch Passiv) und die "Flüchten" Ability ,die jeder Klasse zur Verfügung steht.
Diese habe ich hier nicht aufgelistet.

Meine Meinung zum Shadow Warrior:
Ich bin eigentlich ein Zerstörungs Spieler und war schon immer auf der "bösen" Seite in MMORPG's.
Als ich kurz den Shadow Warrior getestet hab, war ich einfach begeistert.
Die vielen Schüsse und die große Reichweite der Schüsse die es einem auch ermöglicht z.B. von Keep-Mauern runterzuschießen haben mich begeistert.
Schon in WoW habe ich Jäger eigentlich gemocht... Wäre da nicht das nervige Pet.
Shadow Warrior in WAR haben kein Pet, und das finde ich auch gut so.
Die 3 Stellungen fand ich auch sehr gut, besonders da es immer so eine Entscheidung ist die man in Sekunden treffen muss (im RvR): "Welche Stance ist jetzt am besten?"
Es erfodert also immer konzentriert zu sein, da man auch schauen muss ob nicht gerade hinter einem ein Chaosbarbar oder so etwas steht.
Ich werde mir auf jeden fall im Endgame als Twink einen Shadow Warrior machen, vllt sogar als Main.

Ein Video folgt hoffentlich in Kürze!


MfG Phytrax

Ps: Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt wenn das an den Beta servern liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tie Domi (25. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich hatte das "Glück" 3 Tage lang die WAR closed Beta testen zu können. Leider nur die Version in der die Chars bereits Lvl 31 erreicht hatten. Es wurde eigentlich alles schon mehrfach erwähnt, was erwähnenswert ist. Dennoch möchte ich auch noch etwas mitteilen, was mir so aufgefallen ist. Zu meiner Person: Ich bin 38 Jahre "alt" und spiele seit Beginn WOW. Age Of Conan habe ich angefangen  aber nach 2 Monaten gekündigt, da mir das Game einfach zu langweilig wurde. Ich habe WOW recht ausgiebig gespielt, dies aber in den letzten Monaten sehr eingeschränkt, da mir das ewige geraide zu nervig wurde.

WAR ist ein gutes Spiel - aber kein WOW Killer. Die Spieler, die in WOW gerne solo spielen, Berufe skillen, Blümchen pflücken, questen, angeln und Erste Hilfe skillen werden WAR hassen, da rings um sie herum gekämpft wird und Blut vergossen wird. WAR ist hektisch und schnell, aktionreich und wild, dreckig und böse, sarkastisch und witzig.

In WOW spiele ich einen Zwergenjäger. Aus diesem Grund wollte ich diesmal was ganz anderes machen. Ich hatte an einen Nahmkämpfer auf Zerstörungsseute gedacht. Schwarzork, Chaos Barbar oder Auserwählter waren meine erste Wahl. Aber das war ja mal gar nichts für mich. Ich brauche einfach die Übersicht aus der Distanz. Treiber, Magus oder Zauberer blieben da noch übrig. Alles habe ich getestet, aber sicher bin ich mir noch immer nicht. 

Was mir gefehlt hat, war die Zusammenstellung einer Wunschklasse. In WOW wollte ich unbedingt Jäger sein. Da konnte ich mir die Rasse dazu aussuchen. Das geht in WAR nicht. Will ich Ork spielen, muss ich Schwarzork wählen. Obwohl ich einen Orkschamanen nicht "regelwidrig" empfinde und auch ein Fernkampfork als Speerwerfer oder so bestimmt nicht schlecht wäre. Oder einen Chaos Armbrustschützen würde ich auch gerne mal spielen. Schade, dass man da nicht mehr zur Auswahl hat. Gelungen fand ich auch die Mount Auswahl. Bis auf dem wuchtigen Ork auf dem kleinen Rennschwein passte eigentlich jedes Mount zu der jeweiligen Rasse.

Zur Wegfindung wurde viel geschrieben. Also ich hab mich da absolut nicht zurecht gefunden, ich empfand die auch nicht als linear. Manche Gegenden waren so verwirrend und die Straßen und Wege so verwinkelt, dass ich mich so manches Mal verlaufen habe und mit Angst um die nächste Ecke geschaut habe, was mich dort nun weider erwartet. Es war ungefähr so, wie ich zum ersten Mal mit meinem Lvl 20 Jäger aus Theramore raus ins Brachland bin und die riesigen Saurier um mich rum liefen und ich die ersten Ork Siedlungen entdeckt habe. Ihr glaub gar nicht wie schnell ich wieder per Ruhestein in Loch Modan bei meinen Zwergenfreunden war.

PVE geht schlecht wird hier geschrieben. Also unter PVE verstehe ich die Entwicklungsphase des Charakters bis hin zum Endlevel. Und ich glaube das geht in WAR sehr gut. Klar gibt es zum "WAR Kick off" wohl keine Instanzen wie die Todesminen, die Palisaden und Gnomeregan bzw. das Scharlachrote Kloster. Aber ich kann auch durch gelungene Quests mit viel Spaß in WAR meinen Char entwickeln ohne mich dazu in einer mehrstündigen Sitzung in einer Instanz durchwipen zu müssen, um letzentlich kurz vor dem Endboss aufzuhören, da der Tank zur Nachhilfe muss^^.

WAR ist und bleibt PVP lastig. Das merkt man in jeder Ecke des Spiels und man wartet förmlich auf den nächsten Kampf. Man will unbedingt mitwirken am Gewinn der nächsten Schlacht und das ohne Mitglied einer Top Gilde zu sein oder durch die Mitgliedschaft in einer BG Stammgruppe zum Erfolg zu kommen und vor allem ohne vorherige Termin Absprache oder lange Wartezeiten. Einloggen und los gehts. Ihr glaub gar nicht wie nice es ist zu zweit als Scharzork Pärchen 150 Zwerge zu killen. Das ist kein grinden mehr, dass ist purer Spaß.

Meiner Meinung nach ist WAR etwas für Profi PVP´ler und Gelegenheitsspieler die actionreiche Abwechslung möchten. Spieler, die Ruf farmen, Berufe skillen und stundenlange Raids in WOW leid sind, sind bei WAR genau richtig. Aber Diejenigen, die lieber in Ruhe durch die Landschaften wandern wollen und dabei gepflegt RP betreiben wollen sollten lieber ihr Glück in anderen Rollenspielen suchen. Das wars von mir!


----------



## Kryptmann (25. August 2008)

Holla 
Bei mir und meiner Frau sieht es genau anders aus wir sind extra weg von wow (auch seit der Beta dabei) wegen dem Sandkasten pvp dort . Es wird selbst auf pvp servern fasst ausschließlich an einander vorbeigeritten , wobei wir uns aufs klatschen so gefreut hatten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zu den anderen fehltritten von wow will ich mich nicht näher äussern da das ja bekanntlich in sinne des Betrachters liegt . 
Aber jeh mehr hier sagen das es immer irgentwo geklatsche in Warhammer gibt bin ich mehr als sicher mit dem löschen meines acc. alles richtig gemacht zu haben .   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dennoch stimm ich dir zu das dieses ganze warhammer killt wow oder andersrum völlig an der Ursuppe vorbei hinkt . 
Es sind 2 völlig gleiche und auch wieder völlig andere spiele sie sollen ja auch 2 völlig unterschiedliche gruppen an spielern ansprechen und das ist auch gut so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von daher wer litschiking aus der gemüseabteilung mag bleibt dort oder geht dort hin , wer nicht sucht sich was anderes .


----------



## Havamal (25. August 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/abriael/sets/72157606938766655/
Hier eine schöne Sammlung von Bildern!


----------



## Kryptmann (25. August 2008)

Holla 
Na da sag ich doch gleich mal danke an dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoshiwan (25. August 2008)

Tie schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist WAR etwas für Profi PVP´ler und Gelegenheitsspieler die actionreiche Abwechslung möchten. Spieler, die Ruf farmen, Berufe skillen und stundenlange Raids in WOW leid sind, sind bei WAR genau richtig. Aber Diejenigen, die lieber in Ruhe durch die Landschaften wandern wollen und dabei gepflegt RP betreiben wollen sollten lieber ihr Glück in anderen Rollenspielen suchen. Das wars von mir!



Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, sollte in einem wirklich guten Spiel beides möglich sein: Ich möchte in riesigen PvP Schlachten an vorderster Front kämpfen, ich möchte in knackigen (kurzen) Instanzen PvE Bosse legen und ab und an möchte ich auch einfach mal nur so durch die Gegend wandern, abseits des Krieges und mir vorstellen, wie ein Leben ohne Krieg wohl wäre... )

Lg Josh aka Hoshiwan


----------



## Havamal (25. August 2008)

Das kommt im nächsten Content Patch! Silver Isle!

Patch Notizen:


Entdecke Silber Insel, ein friedvolle ruhige Insel!

Zerstörung hat hier noch nicht Fuss gefasst und somit ist dieses unberührte Eiland, frei von jeglichen korruptierenden Einflüssen!

Doch auch die Zerstörung hat von dieser Insel Erfahren und so

müsst ihr diese daran hindern im Hafen nach Silber Insel Fuss zu fassen, um die Insel für die Bewohner des Bundes der Ordnung zu bewahren!

Kämpft tägliche Schlachten, um die ruhigen Nächte auf silber Insel zu geniessen und deren Geheimnisse die sich nur Nachts auftun zu ergründen!

4 komplette neue PVE Encounter und unzählige Geheimnisse für einen Spieler erwarten euch!


----------



## Blackstorm666 (25. August 2008)

Tie schrieb:


> Was mir gefehlt hat, war die Zusammenstellung einer Wunschklasse. In WOW wollte ich unbedingt Jäger sein. Da konnte ich mir die Rasse dazu aussuchen. Das geht in WAR nicht. Will ich Ork spielen, muss ich Schwarzork wählen. Obwohl ich einen Orkschamanen nicht "regelwidrig" empfinde und auch ein Fernkampfork als Speerwerfer oder so bestimmt nicht schlecht wäre. Oder einen Chaos Armbrustschützen würde ich auch gerne mal spielen. Schade, dass man da nicht mehr zur Auswahl hat. Gelungen fand ich auch die Mount Auswahl. Bis auf dem wuchtigen Ork auf dem kleinen Rennschwein passte eigentlich jedes Mount zu der jeweiligen Rasse.
> 
> PVE geht schlecht wird hier geschrieben. Also unter PVE verstehe ich die Entwicklungsphase des Charakters bis hin zum Endlevel. Und ich glaube das geht in WAR sehr gut. Klar gibt es zum "WAR Kick off" wohl keine Instanzen wie die Todesminen, die Palisaden und Gnomeregan bzw. das Scharlachrote Kloster. Aber ich kann auch durch gelungene Quests mit viel Spaß in WAR meinen Char entwickeln ohne mich dazu in einer mehrstündigen Sitzung in einer Instanz durchwipen zu müssen, um letzentlich kurz vor dem Endboss aufzuhören, da der Tank zur Nachhilfe muss^^.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist WAR etwas für Profi PVP´ler und Gelegenheitsspieler die actionreiche Abwechslung möchten. Spieler, die Ruf farmen, Berufe skillen und stundenlange Raids in WOW leid sind, sind bei WAR genau richtig. Aber Diejenigen, die lieber in Ruhe durch die Landschaften wandern wollen und dabei gepflegt RP betreiben wollen sollten lieber ihr Glück in anderen Rollenspielen suchen. Das wars von mir!



1:Es ist so das nicht jede Rasse die gleiche Klasse hat wie die andere,weil in der Warhammer geschichte bei einem Volk zb nicht die selbe Klasse gibt wie bei einem anderen und das ist auch gut so !

2:Im PVE zeigt War nicht seine stärke dennoch kann man in WAr gut pve betreiben weil es auch dungeons gibt.

3:War ist hat ein neues pvp system entwickelt und somit wird es nartrülcih für profi pvpler einfacher sein als für noobs aber es wäre dumm wenn war nur ein einer bestimmten gruppeer von MMOrpg spielern sein soll auch neuanfänger im pvp können bei war auch gut mit moschen !


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. August 2008)

Was bedeutet Content patch`? ^^

sowas wie Chronicle VI bei Lineage wo man draufzahlen muss oder kostenlos wie die Bücher bei HDRO ?

und woher kommen die infos für einen patch wenn das game noch netmal draussen is ?


----------



## Dilan (25. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Das kommt im nächsten Content Patch! Silver Isle!
> 
> Patch Notizen:
> 
> ...




Bei Karl franz schlabberndster Feinribb unterhose.... hab ich was verpasst ? oO


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Das kommt im nächsten Content Patch! Silver Isle!
> Patch Notizen:
> 
> Entdecke Silber Insel, ein friedvolle ruhige Insel!
> ...




Getreu dem Motto dass man solche Behauptungen einfach nur mit einem riesengrossen* W.T.F ???* untermalen kann oder Screenshot or it didn´t happen fragen kann stell ich jetzt die ganz entscheidende Frage:

Ähhhh...Schuldigung...Quelle?


----------



## Stancer (25. August 2008)

Hoshiwan schrieb:


> Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, sollte in einem wirklich guten Spiel beides möglich sein: Ich möchte in riesigen PvP Schlachten an vorderster Front kämpfen, ich möchte in knackigen (kurzen) Instanzen PvE Bosse legen und ab und an möchte ich auch einfach mal nur so durch die Gegend wandern, abseits des Krieges und mir vorstellen, wie ein Leben ohne Krieg wohl wäre... )
> 
> Lg Josh aka Hoshiwan



Und sowas passt überhaupt nicht in die Warhammer welt.

Also wenn ich ne Wiese mit rosa Blumen und vielen niedlichen Hoppelhasen in WAR entdecken würde, würde ich sofort ausloggen oder es für einen Scherz halten. In WAR geht es um den Krieg und da gibt es nix schönes und das soll man auch merken.

Das ganze "WAR killt WoW" Gelaber ist mir eh egal. Leute die sowas sagen haben in beiden Spielen nix verloren. WAR wird WoW nicht schlagen aber es wird trotzdem ein sehr gutes Spiel. Das bunte WoW hat als Zielgruppe die ganze Familie. Vom 8 Jährigen bis zur Oma trifft man in WoW doch alles. 
WAR dagegen spricht mit seinem düsteren Szenario eine deutlich kleinere Zielgruppe an, ich sage mal Spieler zwischen 12 und 30 Jahren.


----------



## Havamal (25. August 2008)

Lol*g* 

Des hab ich mal kurz erfunden, aber anscheinend  zu gut*g*


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Haha....*Stein auspack* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryptmann (25. August 2008)

Hehe 
Mich hat es auch Eskalt erwischt ... : los steinigt ihn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ Stancer    wie was bis 30 ....... so kann ick nicht Arbeiten so nicht ..bin doch schon 30 ..schnief das ist diskreminierung am arbeistplatz ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Völlig am Boden zustört ist .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (25. August 2008)

Und ich bin mit 31 nun auch raus...Mist! *Vorbestellungstornier*


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also wenn ich ne Wiese mit rosa Blumen und vielen niedlichen Hoppelhasen in WAR entdecken würde, würde ich sofort ausloggen oder es für einen Scherz halten. In WAR geht es um den Krieg und da gibt es nix schönes und das soll man auch merken.



Hm...ich sag mal Hochelfen T4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (25. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Hm...ich sag mal Hochelfen T4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja toll in den Augen der Hochelfen liegen alle anderen Völker ihnen zu füßen machen alles für sie und sie heerschen über die ganze Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (25. August 2008)

Japp, es gibt definitv schöne und freundliche Gegenden. Rehe ebenfalls. Hasen hab ich allerdings noch nicht entdeckt bzw. übersehen. Armer Stancer.


----------



## Lari (25. August 2008)

Hasen gibt's. Die werden aber sehr gerne von Wölfen angefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Ja toll in den Augen der Hochelfen liegen alle anderen Völker ihnen zu füßen machen alles für sie und sie heerschen über die ganze Welt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast nicht verstanden auf was ich angespielt habe.....

Das Hochelfen T4 sind wirklich aus wie das Teletubbyland 

Gibt nen Comic dazu von der Gilde Bloodthirst.....dachte erst das sei nur mal so als Witz gedacht....aber diese eine letzte Hochelf T4 sieht TATSÄCHLICH so grell aus -.-
Das steigert den Hass gegen HE gleich nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




An den Stellen wo sich die DE schon festgebissen haben und ihre klingenüberzogenen schwarzen Festungen/Lager aufstellen....da denkt man: ENDLICH normale Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dayanus (25. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Du hast nicht verstanden auf was ich angespielt habe.....
> 
> Das Hochelfen T4 sind wirklich aus wie das Teletubbyland
> 
> ...



Kannst du einen Screen Posten ?

Wäre nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (25. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Du hast nicht verstanden auf was ich angespielt habe.....
> 
> Das Hochelfen T4 sind wirklich aus wie das Teletubbyland
> 
> ...



Dann gibts nur 1 Lösung...Fackelt alles ab !


----------



## Dayanus (25. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Dann gibts nur 1 Lösung...Fackelt alles ab !



Und dann...Ehm haut da alles richtich um wat net grün is und wenns sich nix mehr bewegt........ nochmal zur sicherheit !


----------



## Blackstorm666 (25. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Und dann...Ehm haut da alles richtich um wat net grün is und wenns sich nix mehr bewegt........ nochmal zur sicherheit !


Jo so ungefähr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. August 2008)

Allerdings kommt es gerade durch die "schöneren" Gegenden nun auch insgesamt wesentlich besser rüber.
Ihr stellt euch "überall" Krieg und Zerstörung vielleicht toll vor, aber es ist extrem öde nur durch zerstörte Gebiete zu laufen.
(Warhammer hat natürlich auch jetzt noch überall das Feeling von Gefahr bzw. das irgendwo ein Krieg tobt, aber es sieht nicht alles nur einfach tot und zerstört aus)

Es wurde im Beta Forum schonmal gut ausgedrückt:
Wenn es nichts schönes mehr zu verteidigen gibt, hat man im Krieg eh schon verloren.


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Kannst du einen Screen Posten ?
> 
> Wäre nett
> 
> ...



Leider nicht....bin da sofort wieder abgehauen....als Zerstörungsspieler kriegt man da Anfälle. Da geh ich erst wieder mit einer Warband hin.
Vor Release kommt man ja jetzt eh nichtmehr hin.

Das DE T4 ist zwar auch noch "leuchtender" als bei den anderen Kriegen,  aber da ist man wenigstens in einem schattigen Canyon.  Im neutralen T4 ist es noch erträglich was die Idylle angeht...dafür ist die ewig lange Brücke, über die man muss um zu einer Festung zu kommen eine tolle Sache xD. mit 10 Mann eine Warband aufhalten.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Hehehehe....Grünes Hochelfengras abfackeln...nichts dass wir dann am Schluss alle im Rauch stehen und tief durchatmen wie Sauron im Vulkan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (25. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hehehehe....Grünes Hochelfengras abfackeln...nichts dass wir dann am Schluss alle im Rauch stehen und tief durchatmen wie Sauron im Vulkan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber mit Hochelfen.


----------



## Kryptmann (25. August 2008)

Ja genau um kurz danach den Stänkereiwurf zu verhauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dayanus (25. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Aber mit Hochelfen.




Ich weiß echt noch nicht welche Seite und welchen Char ich spielen soll....gehts euch da auch so ?

Wobei ich die Dunkelfeinnen ja schon sehr nett finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Böses Mädchen ^^ Ich mag böse Mädchen ok genug jetzt xD....


----------



## Dilan (25. August 2008)

hmm naja, da der CHoppa nu weg ist, bliebe für mich bei Destruc. noch der Magus übrig.

Auf Order gäbs für mich Runi und Maschienist.

Und entscheiden konnt ich mich immer noch nicht. Da ich aber denke, das Dstru. überrannt werden wird beim release, werd ich wohl zu Order Tendieren. Ich schwimme nicht gern mit dem Strom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatertod (25. August 2008)

hehe, das hochelfen T4 ist, wenn mans mit dem allerwürdigen Praag vergleicht, ja bonbongegend (alles grün, bäume rosa, überall geschwungene, verzierte brücken), da möchte man doch glatt so nen Bright wizard packen, ihm das feuer ausm leib prügeln und "the roof, the roof, the roof is on fire" singen, während man die gegend in schutt und asche legt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Ich stelle mir gerade einen singenden Chosen vor, der so einen spindeldürren Typen, der aussieht wie Rincewind aus den Pratchett - Romanen, nur eben brennt, über Kopf ausschüttelt wie einen Salzstreuer, während der Typ brennende Holzscheite hervorwürgt...

Danke für dieses Bild in meinem Kopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryptmann (25. August 2008)

Damit würde ich dringend empfehlen zum Arzt zu gehen .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. August 2008)

Ach  verzweiflung macht sich breit ^^

ich bin grade voll am abkacken weil ich nicht weiss was ich spielen soll ^^

ich war mir bis letzten Monat so sicher und nu weiss ich netmal mehr ob Ordnung oder Zerstörung... und dabei hab ich schon ne Gilde und pipapo -.-


----------



## Vatertod (25. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ach  verzweiflung macht sich breit ^^
> 
> ich bin grade voll am abkacken weil ich nicht weiss was ich spielen soll ^^
> 
> ich war mir bis letzten Monat so sicher und nu weiss ich netmal mehr ob Ordnung oder Zerstörung... und dabei hab ich schon ne Gilde und pipapo -.-



ich weiss, was ich spielen werde, werd um 16h nach hause gehen, meinen War client anhaun (Montag ist bei mir umgetauft worden in Wartag, da hat mich keiner zu nerven) und brav meine dunkelelfen zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich häng aber da grad fest, wo ich schon festhing, bevor ich in die beta kam: Zauberin oder Hexenkriegerin? Ich glaub am ende werd ichs wie Two-Face im neuen Batman entscheiden


----------



## Havamal (25. August 2008)

Zu genial sieht einfach cool aus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. August 2008)

Vadder red net in Rätseln ^^ ich hab den neuen batman net gesehen ^^

und ich bin immer noch verzweifelt


----------



## Dayanus (25. August 2008)

Um nochmal auf die gegenden zurück zu kommen, ich finde es gerade gut das es auch schöne Regionen gibt wo alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen ist.

Gründe:

-Ordnung braucht was zum Verteidigen
-Chaos braucht was zum Zerstören
-Bringt es mehr Abwechslung


----------



## Zorn Gottes (25. August 2008)

Er wirft ne Münze!
So entscheidet Two Face was er machen wird. Denn nur das Glück urteilt 100% gerecht ;-)

Ich werde gleich mit zwei Chars die mir liegen anfangen und einen werd ich von ganz alleine wqeiter spielen. So ist das meistens bei mir. Man schaut einfach, was einem die erste Woche mehr spaß gemacht hat - ganz unterbewusst.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. August 2008)

Bei mir wars bei WOW schon so ^^
ich hab jeden Chara erstma auf 30 gespielt und dann entschieden ^^

bei WAR will ich aber gleich wissen was und des dann maxxen ^^


----------



## Vatertod (25. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Bei mir wars bei WOW schon so ^^
> ich hab jeden Chara erstma auf 30 gespielt und dann entschieden ^^
> 
> bei WAR will ich aber gleich wissen was und des dann maxxen ^^



ich glaub das kann man so ausstatistiken und berichten schlecht entscheiden. man muss des probiern, die chars spielen sich wirklich "anders". Vor allem käme für mich NIEEEE nen supporter in frage. So hab ich den Disciple anprobiert. und der rockt auch. Das ist richtig schlimm, denn spass machen sie wirklich alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (25. August 2008)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage.

wie wirkt sich Soul Shielding (Jünger von Khaine) aus? Bekommt man das Schild selbst, auch wenn man sich nicht in einer Gruppe befindet?
(Ps: Jünger von Khaine, schaut ma im entsprechenden Forum nach, hab da n fred offen zu der Klasse :> )

Außerdem würde ich noch gerne wissen: Ihr sagtet die Grafik in WAR sei Gelungen, allerdings das Spielprinzip nicht anspruchsvoll bzw ausgereift und nichts neues. Nun, die Betaberichte zeigen mir eher eine Grafik die unterirdisch schlecht ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich hatte mich die ganze Zeit eher wegen des Spielprinzip an WAR geklammert. Ist WAR noch ein Spiel für mich, wenn:
- Ich auf schnelle Kämpfe stehe
- Ich auf Taktik und das Vorgehen in einer Gruppe stehe
- Ich trotzdem auch mal solo was reißen will
- Ich will das der Spieler mit dem meisten Skill gewinnt
- Ich viele Buttons zum Spammen haben will und auch das Movement entscheident sein kann
- Naja un mein wichtigster Punkt kommt eigendlich mit der Community, wie schätzt ihr diese ein: Ich will kein großes CS:S gespamme, ich will kein gegenseitig anpöbeln wie in WoW wo immer die Hälfte geistig abwesend scheint, ich will keine "Is mir doch egal ob die wo angreifen", ich will kein "Hey der Campt mich" im Forum stehen haben, ich will kein "Ich hau ab weil ich vielleicht eh verliere, hui in 5km sin 2freunde die den Angreifer dann down zergen un ich von hinten dastehe un /lol in den channel spamme", ich will keine "wir verlieren doch eh,bleiben wir einfach hinten um schnellstmöglich ruf abzugreifen", ich will keine " Du hast mir garnix zu sagen, ich mach meine eigene Taktik du noob"-Leute, wie schätzt ihr die zukünftige Comm von WAR ein?

Gruß

Noch kein Name eingefallen. Wie wärs mit Judas als Name? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (25. August 2008)

War mir bis vor Kurzem auch unschlüssig, was ich spielen soll, weils da so viele dolle möglichkeiten gibt.

Allerdings ist mir dann gestern die Erleuchtung gekommen von der Klassen-/Namenskombination her.

Und somit wirds ein Hexenjäger als main. Wollte zwar eigentlich keine klasse spielen, die 90% der Leute auch spielen aber ich spiel sie dann aus überzeugung.

Der Hexenjäger wird Edmond Dantes heißen. Dies ist der Name vom Grafen von Monte Cristho und naturgemäß kann dieser sehr gut fechten und vortrefflich mit einer Pistole umgehen. Weiterhin ist er ein Giftmischer und somit steht der Craftberuf auch fest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls jetzt jemand kommt, der sagen will: Hey, das passt doch net zu Warhammer

1. ich spiel net auf RP Server
2. wird das eh den Wenigsten was sagen und die werden das sicher treffend finden
und 3. hauptsache fun


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

RogueS schrieb:


> eher wegen des Spielprinzip an WAR geklammert. Ist WAR noch ein Spiel für mich, wenn:
> - Ich auf schnelle Kämpfe stehe
> - Ich auf Taktik und das Vorgehen in einer Gruppe stehe
> - Ich trotzdem auch mal solo was reißen will
> ...




1. Kommt auf die Situatuation an, ein Keepfight ist alles andere als "schnell"
2. kommt auf die Gruppe an, machbar ist es.
3. Vergiss es
4. Wenn du damit meinst, Fähigkeit X mit Y kontern und "rumhampeln"  kannst du vergessen.
5. Wie gesagt "rumhampel" bringt dir mal gar nichts....der vor dir muss nur die Fähigkeit zünden und der Char führt die Fähigkeit auf dich aus, auch wenn du nicht vor ihm stehst der Char dreht sich.
6. Community = wird sich zeigen.

Mit dem "movement" meinen die Leute immer 1:1...der gedanke muss aus dem Kopf raus wenn man WAR spielt.
Es ist schon wichtig, das man sich der Situation entsprechend "umpositioniert"....aber das meinen die meisten Leuete damit ja nicht^^


----------



## Nerimos (25. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> 5. Wie gesagt "rumhampel" bringt dir mal gar nichts....der vor dir muss nur die Fähigkeit zünden und der Char führt die Fähigkeit auf dich aus, auch wenn du nicht vor ihm stehst der Char dreht sich.




soweit ich weiß hat der Hexenjäger Fähigkeiten, die von seiner Stellung zum Opfer abhängig sind. Da wird rumgehampel wie du es so schön nennst wohl notwendig sein.


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß hat der Hexenjäger Fähigkeiten, die von seiner Stellung zum Opfer abhängig sind. Da wird rumgehampel wie du es so schön nennst wohl notwendig sein.



Nö, denn der Hexenjäger kann damit gegen Tanks auch nichts ausrichten, selbst wenn er ihn umrundet.
Wenn aber der Gegner dem Hexenjäger den Rücken zudreht (Weil er mit zB einem Tank zu tun hat) dann hat der Hexenjäger eine schöne Zielscheibe...dafür ist das gedacht.


----------



## RogueS (25. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> 4. Wenn du damit meinst, Fähigkeit X mit Y kontern und "rumhampeln"  kannst du vergessen.
> 5. Wie gesagt "rumhampel" bringt dir mal gar nichts....der vor dir muss nur die Fähigkeit zünden und der Char führt die Fähigkeit auf dich aus, auch wenn du nicht vor ihm stehst der Char dreht sich.



Kann ich daraus schließen: Es gibt keine Möglichkeit die Angriffe des Gegners zu kontern oder ins nichts laufen zu lassen, a la SchurkeA macht Adrenalinrausch, SchurkeB macht Entrinnen, damit der Adrenalinrausch ins leere tickt, daraufhin macht schurkeA Vanish, da der Fiese Trick das Entrinnen ignoriert und kann auf SchurkeB einprügeln.
Oder anderes Bsp: HeilerA will sich heilen KriegerB sieht das garnich gerne un gibt HeilerA n Schildschlag.
Oder: SchurkeA wird von einem Hexer angegriffen, dieser will den Schurke Fearen, der Schurke Vanished und der Fear wird abgebrochen.

soetwas wird es NICHT geben? Dann ists ja wirklich nur auf Dmg und Heilung ausgelegt, :< (Außer die Taktik des Jüngers, der die Heilung auf ein Ziel 5sec lang um 100% reduziert :>)


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Naja du kannst Kämpfe zwischen dem selben Archetyp schon eher mit Fähigkeiten entscheiden.....Hexenjäger vs Hexenkriegerin zB......gegen Konterklassen ist die Sache aber eigentlich von vornherein klar.

1:1 ist in keinerweise durch Fähigkeiten zu entscheiden auser es ist der gleiche Archetyp......oder dein Gegner ist der letzte Idiot^^

Allerdings...wer da Solo rumm rennt ist sowiso Suicid gefährdet.


----------



## Havamal (26. August 2008)

Mark Jacobs


> Okay, it was a wild and crazy weekend in WAR and while some of you might be tempted to go all Samurai on us for a couple of the bugs, overall things went very, very well. As long-time readers of my notes now, I won’t do a Nick Winters and we are anything but pathological liars so we’ll always own up when we make a mistake and we made a couple here. So, let’s talk amongst ourselves and have a little chat about the top nine list of the biggest issues and where we stand in regards to them.
> 
> (1) Client Crashes – I’ve talked about this as one of the reasons why we didn’t release the NDA until recently. Here’s the current status.
> - Just a little too many currently. While we are better off than we were in beta, we must do better still before release.
> ...


----------

